
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (July 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see: Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (July 2013) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5970190
======
nrp
Oculus VR - [http://www.oculusvr.com/careers](http://www.oculusvr.com/careers)
\- Irvine, CA

We’re a well-funded startup based out of Irvine, CA. Our vision is delivering
immersive, wearable, and affordable virtual reality technology to the world.
We launched on Kickstarter in August 2012 and now we’re looking to expand the
team.

We’re looking for the best and brightest engineering minds passionate about
building the next generation platform for virtual reality gaming. As an
engineer at Oculus, you’ll have a direct hand in solving the incredible array
of challenges around virtual reality and human computer interaction. We’re
looking for software, embedded systems, and hardware engineers to build the
full hardware and software stack that comprises our product. You can check our
careers page for specific positions we have open.

Email us at careers@oculusvr.com with HN in the subject line. Looking forward
to hopefully chatting with a few of you soon!

------
thisisnotmyname
Codified Genomics - Houston TX (remote OK) codifiedgenomics.com

Software you write at Codified will directly influence healthcare decisions
for thousands of patients. We're looking for experienced software engineers
who are up to that challenge, and who have a track record of working in an
environment that demands a high level of quality.

We do clinical genomic variant analysis. We take whole exome sequence data and
predict clinical outcome for the variants we observe in patients, which is
then used by clinicians to inform treatment. To do this, we aggregate large
amounts of additional data on individual genes and variants, and apply a
series of proprietary algorithms. We started with seed funding and are
currently profitable with revenue from our first customer.

We're hiring our first engineer. At Codified your responsibilities will be
wide - you will probably end up touching every piece of software we write,
with an emphasis on the user facing applications. We are currently using GWT
and mysql with some scripting in Python. Additionally, you'll help us grow our
team over the next few months as we continue to add engineers.

We have a large number of interesting projects under active development,
spanning natural language processing, machine learning, user interface design
and of course sequence analysis.

We're looking for someone who is experienced, flexible and willing to work
outside of their comfort zone. A willingness to learn is more important to us
than a Biology background, but the job will require you to learn the basics of
the Biology that we're working with.

We're willing to consider remote work for experienced candidates, but
preference will be shown to candidates in the Houston area.

We are offering 70k+ salary and equity. Contact us at
codifiedgenomics@gmail.com

------
sethbannon
Amicus (YC S12) is hiring Javascripters and Rubyists in NYC.

\- We helped win marriage equality:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2012/11/the-
soci...](http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2012/11/the-social-
network-effect-that-is-helping-legalize-gay-marriage/265793/)

\- We're well funded:
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/13/amicus/](http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/13/amicus/)

\- We work on interesting problems, for example: Open source projects,
including our own in house, soon to be open sourced, real time Model View
Presenter javascript framework with bi-directional data binding

More details at [http://jobs.amicushq.com/](http://jobs.amicushq.com/) or
shoot an email with your github profile and why you might be a good fit to
jobs+july@amicushq.com

------
sgrove
San Francisco, CA - Zenbox. Software Engineer. [LOCAL]

We're a YC company wrangling SaaS to work together (as they should), starting
by bringing the biggest apps our customers use right into Gmail.

We work with dozens of API's to show our users profiles of their customers
without having to jump out of the email flow - imagine having
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtzqRSlgqkw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtzqRSlgqkw)
available when helping customers.

Thousands of people use it every day for hours on end, and are happy to pay
for it to make sure they can continue using it. But there's still so much
polish and improvement possible.

Looking for an engineer who loves the craft, who cares about building product,
and is excited about helping customers.

We also explore some pretty awesome ways to escape from getting crushed under
the heel of complexity, and we're all excited to start toying around with
ideas like [http://clojure.com/blog/2013/06/28/clojure-core-async-
channe...](http://clojure.com/blog/2013/06/28/clojure-core-async-
channels.html) for the frontend.

This is both UI and backend work.

Languages: Clojure, Clojurescript, Ruby, Javascript.

sean @ zenboxapp

[https://www.zenboxapp.com](https://www.zenboxapp.com)

------
probst
Kaiserslautern Germany, Software Engineer at Aircloak - REMOTE

My name is Sebastian, and I am the CTO at Aircloak. Aircloak is a young and
well-funded startup working on privacy preserving data processing and
analytics. We are a spinout from the German Max-Planck Institute for Software
System research institute, where we also currently have our offices.

Our technology allows us to process highly private streams of data and only
ever make fully anonymous data available to our customers. One of the features
that make our system unique is that no one, including operators, customers,
and ourselves, ever has access to the sensitive raw data. This property holds
true even after we update the software running on the machines processing the
sensitive data!

You should:

    
    
        - be intelligent
        - have a good sense of humour
        - be an amazing programmer
        - wish to change the world
    

Our system spans many machines and services, with major components written in
Erlang and Java, in addition to components written in C, C# and ruby.
Knowledge of functional programming is a plus. Experience with web development
is not going to hurt either.

We are:

    
    
        - recent University of Cambridge graduates 
        - one director at the Max-Planck Institute
    

The work environment is highly international and diverse, and we would like to
keep it that way. We are looking to hire two more full time engineers. You can
either work on site with us in our offices in Kaiserslautern, Germany, or, for
the right candidate, remote. We offer good and stable salary, generous equity
and great facilities.

We hope to hear from you. Please email us at jobs@aircloak.com if you have any
questions!

You can find more on our website:
[http://www.aircloak.com/join.html](http://www.aircloak.com/join.html)

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd (social publishing & eBooks, top 100 website, 35 people) is hiring
talented hackers and other technical people for a broad range of technologies.

We've hired FIVE full-time people and TWO summer interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads, including one just last month ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations

* Back-end infrastructure: scalability, web crawling, big data, analytics

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience. We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office
environment (go-karts + a rock climbing wall!).

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies, more than
from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind of people
that we like to hire.

We are always looking for international people interested in moving to the US
and can help you secure a visa.

Scribd's vision is to build the digital library of the 21st century. Just as
Wikipedia built the successor to the encyclopedia, we want to build the
successor to the library. It is a big vision and we have a long way to go, but
I'd be happy to tell you more about what we're working on now and how we plan
to get there.

See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email me directly: jared at
scribd.com

------
suitabletech
Palo Alto, CA or REMOTE (but willing to use remote presence, and work during
Pacific time zone business hours)

Suitable Technologies - [http://suitabletech.com](http://suitabletech.com)
Contact: jobs@suitabletech.com

Suitable Technologies is a growing startup building remote presence technology
(aka telepresence robots). We’re shipping product, and we have funding, strong
compensation, and a fun work environment, including free lunch and snacks. We
provide top-of-the-line development hardware, adjustable desks, and will get
your workspace just right. We’re looking to fill a few technical roles:

Expert C++ generalist -- Someone who knows how to design, build, and optimize
highly performant and memory-efficient applications in C++, and is up on the
latest in C++11. Experience with audio, video, Qt, or networking is a plus.

Expert Python/Django web engineer -- A test-first, scalability-minded backend
web engineer to help us take our service global. Our stack includes Django,
MySQL, Redis, Memcached, Fabric, etc. Front-end skills are a plus.

Server operations admin and engineer -- A network administrator to support our
product and software development teams, implement and maintain our production
web-based environment, and maintain our internal corporate network. Linux,
Python, Nagios, Munin, Nginx, etc.

Videoconferencing engineer -- A software engineer with strong domain expertise
in audio and video codecs and standards.

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly - Remote Work [ideally, close to Eastern Standard Timezone (EST)] -
Dev Ops

[http://parse.ly](http://parse.ly)

\---

We're a fully distributed team (see [http://bit.ly/distributed-
teams](http://bit.ly/distributed-teams) for a post by me, the CTO) -- which is
to say, a merit-based, technology-forward, super-bright team of Pythonistas
who happen to collaborate using the same methods of major open web projects
like Wikipedia, Ubuntu, and Mozilla.

We're looking for a full-time Dev Ops lead. You should be comfortable with Git
& have some familiarity with Python. You should be willing to learn, or
already know, technologies like Fabric, Chef, MongoDB, Redis, Solr, Storm,
Rackspace Cloud, Amazon Web Services, and OpenStack.

You should be extremely handy at a UNIX command line, possessing all the
skills of a sysadmin.

If you join us, you'll be part of a well-funded and high-revenue SaaS
analytics company that is rewriting the rules of online media. Our software
aggregates data on over 5 billion pageviews per month of traffic, and we work
with major media companies as customers, such as Reuters, The Atlantic, &
Arstechnica.

Get in touch with us directly at hello@parsely.com if you are interested --
mention HN and ask for Andrew.

------
fredley
Cambridge, UK -- Image Processing Research Engineer -- Skin Analytics

Skin Analytics ([http://skin-analytics.com](http://skin-analytics.com)) is
looking for a resourceful Image Processing Research Engineer, to complement
our existing team and collaboratively apply the latest research to our product
to solve the complex problems that invariably arise when implementing cutting-
edge computer science. As well as offering a flexible working environment, we
are giving you a chance to work on a cutting edge project with a great team
and be instrumental in defining the future technical roadmap of the company.

Job Responsibilities

* Work with our existing team to identify promising research techniques, assess them for applicability then apply them to Skin Analytics products

* Work with our Scientific Advisory Board to ensure the medical validity of our system

* Collaborate to design and implement a video based mole image capture system

About You

* You are a Researcher with a burning desire to apply the latest research to new, ground‐breaking services. You are open-minded, inquisitive and love a challenge

* You work well in a small team and enjoy the added responsibility of being able to influence and shape the direction of startup

* You enjoy working with others but are capable of getting on and getting through a problem alone

* You have experience in Image Processing and Computer Vision, good C/C++ programming skills and a solid mathematical background

To apply, please send a CV to recruitment@skinanalytics.co.uk

~~~
ThomPete
Off topic.

Having had a melanoma myself, this area obviously interest me.

Have you thought about a grander vision i.e. using a high def camera taking
picture of he entire body in one snap and then analyzing that data?

I have more than a thousand moles, many of them abnormal, so using a camera on
a per spot basis is simply not safe enough with the current technology.

~~~
fredley
We're aware our core change-detection engine has many uses, particularly in
the medical space. We're focussed on making a home-tracking service for moles
to start out with that works with smartphone to begin with, although we plan
to branch out into other areas as the company grows. We're not like the many
apps out there that will tell you whether or not you have cancer for $2.99,
we're working with dermatologists, GPs and image processing experts to make a
service that is robust and safe.

We have a grant from the UK's Technology Strategy Board - a Government
initiative - to research video-based capture instead of our current photo-
based approach. This would alleviate many of the problems you've highlighted
with regards to the convenience of capturing the data. Video capture would be
the main focus of the person we hire.

We're also keen to point out we're not a diagnosis service, nobody but a
trained medical professional can tell you whether or not you have a melanoma.
All we're doing is helping you spot change as soon as possible.

~~~
ThomPete
Thank you for your thorough answer.

And yeah not even the dermatologist can yet tell you whether you have a
melanoma or not, for that an actual sample is required.

Perfect solution for early detection in my mind would be some sort of drug or
cream that would highlight which moles are melanomas and then somehow allow of
a system to see that highligh (ex. change for color)

But just wanted to say I am glad there are someone out there working on it.

------
lovitt
Washington DC, New York, or Remote.

Vox Media is a technology-driven media company and the publisher of The Verge,
Polygon, and SB Nation. Do you care about the future of journalism? We're
working hard to solve the problem of scaling and sustaining high-value
journalism & storytelling. We're hiring a front-end engineer to hack on
Chorus, our publishing platform (built on Ruby & Rails, among other tech).

[http://jobs.voxmedia.com/apply/z72Cnq/FrontEnd-Engineer-
Ad-P...](http://jobs.voxmedia.com/apply/z72Cnq/FrontEnd-Engineer-Ad-
Products.html)

More about Vox:

* Read about our team and projects at our product team blog: [http://product.voxmedia.com/post/25113965826/introducing-syl...](http://product.voxmedia.com/post/25113965826/introducing-syllabus-vox-medias-s3-powered-liveblog)

* Episode 2 of Press Reset, the documentary our video studio made about the development of Polygon, our gaming site (good behind the scenes footage of what it's like to work on our product team): [http://www.polygon.com/gaming/2012/9/5/3293687/press-reset-e...](http://www.polygon.com/gaming/2012/9/5/3293687/press-reset-episode-two-but-can-it-run-crysis)

* Video from Vax, our recent hack week where the Vox product team flew to Austin, took over the 20th floor of a downtown building, and made a bunch of neat things: [http://product.voxmedia.com/post/44715740828/vax-13-document...](http://product.voxmedia.com/post/44715740828/vax-13-documentary-covers-vox-medias-hackathon-in)

* Photos of our new HQ in DC: [http://www.flickr.com/photos/clockwerks/sets/721576334439387...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/clockwerks/sets/72157633443938738)

Vox was named Publisher of the Year by Digiday in March 2013. Our investors
include Accel Partners, Comcast Interactive Capital, Khosla Ventures, and
Allen & Company. Together our properties have a monthly audience of over 30
million.

------
bdotdub
Timehop – [http://timehop.com/jobs](http://timehop.com/jobs) \- NYC

Lead iOS Engineer - We're looking for a super technical iOS engineer who knows
the ins, outs, and annoyances of the iOS platform.

We're a venture backed startup (Spark + OATV) that is making reminiscing
online fun by taking your digital exhaust (ditial photos, tweets, checkins,
etc) and showing you the most interesting things you've done on this day in
history.

In an age where we're creating more digital data than ever before, we're
trying to take the 90% of stuff that isn't real time and searching for the
important signals and making it useful again.

Our stack is mostly Rails with PG (and decommissioning Mongo). As of late,
we're adding more and more Go into our stack.

As the lead iOS programming, you'd be leading the iOS efforts on all fronts:
making major decisions about how the codebase progresses (libraries, code
conventions, etc), major part in hiring, and managing the iOS team. Since
we're a small startup, you'd also have a huge amount of input into the
product.

We're also looking for junior iOS folks as well!

Shoot me and email, I'd love to hear from you! benny@timehop.com (tech
cofounder)

------
asolove
Webs: Washington DC (Silver Spring)

Webs is the rarest of all birds: an actual consumer web company in DC. We
don't do contracting, work for the government, or apply for grants. We sell a
product to real people that makes them happy and helps them make money.

Webs helps small and micro businesses get online with our in-browser web site
builder and Facebook engagement tools. We do the hard technical work so that
our customers can easily and beautifully build a site, improve their SEO,
increase their site stats, and sell their products online.

We're always looking for excellent developers, whether you're front-end, back-
end, or full-stack. You'll get to work with other smart people, have input
into the product, contribute to open source, and enjoy our hackathons.

Our front-end is a great new architecture with Backbone, Less, RequireJS, and
all the other new hotness. Plus our main product (a WYSIWYG website builder)
is interactive enough to actually need these things to provide customer value.
Our back-end is a mix of Java, Groovy, Rails and Node, with Oracle and Mongo
holding the data. We have a lot of fun projects coming up.

Email me at adam@webs.com and we can see if there's a good fit.

------
francoisdelame
KnowItOwl - New York, NY. Full-stack engineer/CTO. Fulltime.

We're looking for a full-stack engineer/CTO to love the hell out of this
problem. You'll be the 4th member, and technical lead, of an incredibly
talented team with a track record in insurance, startups, consumer marketing
and design/UX. We have had a successful alpha phase and are already revenue
positive.

[http://knowitowl.theresumator.com/apply/](http://knowitowl.theresumator.com/apply/)

Do you want to solve:

A problem with scale. Insurance is a $2 trillion industry. That’s 36 times
larger than Google and Facebook combined. Insurers pay their aging sales force
a mint to sell insurance the old-fashioned way (with paper, face-to-face).
We’re going to change this.

A problem that’s socially important. Nobody’s helping people figure out
insurance – and that’s bad. Under-insured medical problems contribute to over
half of all personal bankruptcies and home foreclosures. We’re going to
deliver social impact.

A problem in desperate need of a new approach. The consumer problem in
insurance is deceptively simple: insurance is hard to sell because people
don’t want to think about bad things like death and illness. Insurers just
throw money at the problem: advertising, hefty commissions, pushy sales
agents. We’re introducing a new approach.

We’re looking to build our team with people who understand the importance of
what we’re doing and want to apply their talent and energy to solving a Big
Problem. We’re searching for Davids ready to take on Goliath. Come join Virgil
and the KnowItOwl team to bring the $2 trillion insurance industry into the
21st century.

~~~
carterschonwald
Cool. There's a few other companies attacking similar but unrelated verticals
also in NYC.

Your post has pizazz, but it doesn't communicate to the CTO candidate what the
day to day will look like. Otoh, many places that do CTO searches at your size
have some amount of technical debt. I know a few folks who are great at
removing technical debt.

~~~
francoisdelame
Thanks for replying. If you click the link you can find more detail on the
day-to-day of the role. Our initial products are quite light and so it's very
much a white canvas for the next phase of development.

------
cristoirmac
Message Systems - Columbia, MD - Application Software Engineers (limited
openings)

Headquartered in Maryland, Message Systems had our humble beginnings here. The
company started out with just a handful of engineers, wholly focused on
creating a best-in class solution for managing digital messaging and now has
multiple offices throughout US, Candada, Asia, and Europe. Engineering is
still based in Columbia, MD.

The application team operates in a Scrum/XP environment using various web
technologies (PHP, Perl, Python, Javascript, etc) so we are looking for
versatile, hard working, team players that love to write great code and know
the importance of automated testing and continuous integration. While taking
our work seriously, we also take time for fun with hackathons, tech talks,
weekly lunches, and regular outings.

[http://www.messagesystems.com/careers-
openings.php](http://www.messagesystems.com/careers-openings.php)

Check out our list of fantastic customers on our homepage including Facebook,
Linkedin, Zinga, Paypal, and Groupon

[http://www.messagesystems.com/](http://www.messagesystems.com/)

------
wiredd
ZipRecruiter - Santa Monica, CA - perl and/or python - full time/intern ok

ZipRecruiter is a small (~40 employees/10 programmers) internet software
company focused on the jobs industry. We have two successful products: a job
posting/distribution/applicant-tracking service and a job-search/email-alerts
service.

We're bootstrapped (have never taken investment) and profitable, and we're
growing rapidly. We're looking for programmers (or sysadmins or DBAs who like
to program a little) to help us in these areas:

\- ZipRecruiter web site (primarily perl + catalyst)

\- search engine & related backend services (python)

\- database (mysql) and EC2 infrastructure (linux)

We're a very relaxed group of talented people, with a lot of autonomy and a
minimal amount of meetings and process. Two of our staff have written books on
programming.

If you're interested in learning more, please email me at will - at -
ziprecruiter.com or apply:

[http://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/Software-Engineer-perl-
and-o...](http://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/Software-Engineer-perl-and-or-
python/717efc00/?source=hn)

------
sv123
Leafly: Seattle, WA

Who We Are:

We’re Leafly (leafly.com), a growing startup dedicated to building a
comprehensive, useful directory of cannabis strains and dispensary locations
to help patients safely and securely find the best solution for their
particular needs. Our web and mobile visitors browse strain ratings, study
reviews, read recommendations, and find trusted dispensary locations.

What We Need:

We’re looking for a senior level software engineer with an understanding of
the full stack, web generalist and a ridiculous enthusiasm for joining an
exciting, growing startup with employees who work hard, have fun, laugh a lot,
and are dedicated to providing the best directory for cannabis patients on the
web.

Responsibilities:

-Build out new, exciting projects for the Leafly community

-Design, implement, benchmark and deploy simple, elegant, high-performance code

-Work on the full stack, web and mobile web client and server development

-Interact with designers, content providers and others to build products people will love

Requirements:

-Experience building large-scale ASP.NET MVC web applications (or equivalent platforms such as RoR)

-Experience with document databases, like RavenDB, MongoDB or CouchDB

-Ability to work with latest MV* Javascript front-end frameworks

-Proficient in markup

-Knowledge of the latest HTML/CSS trends and technologies

-Familiarity with responsive design best practices

-Understanding of good user experience and what constitutes good design

-Good communication skills with an ability to communicate complex ideas easily and quickly

-Strong CS background

------
adamgibbons
Moveline (TSNY12) is transforming an industry older than the internal
combustion engine.

We’re looking for a solid full-stack javascript engineer who loves Settlers of
Catan, remote development, and can tell the difference between an IPA and a
Lager...

ABOUT US

We’re passionate about building software that dramatically improves the
customer experience, end-to-end, around moving. Our web product is at the
heart of it.

We are also working with a world-class set of investors and advisors, who
you’ll have the opportunity to meet and interact with on a regular basis.

ABOUT YOU

\- You are fluent in Javascript – our stack is MEAN:
Mongo/Express/Angular/Node.js (and Backbone)

\- You are passionate about code and elegant solutions, and want to work with
others who are similarly so. You can’t sleep at night knowing you left
something not DRY’d.

\- You have architected and developed end-to-end products that are currently
running business applications on a production environment.

\- You have an obsessive attention to detail.

\- You thrive when you are working closely with others on a small team.

\- Want to build stuff that solves real human problems

\- Have a panic attack if you don’t push code before noon

\- Don’t care that the moving industry isn’t sexy

\- Would rather make money than make the front page of TechCrunch (though we
do that too)

COMPENSATION

Market salary and meaningful equity is available. We’re based in New York
(Flatiron FTW) are also accepting remote applicants for this position.

[https://www.moveline.com/careers#senior-
engineer](https://www.moveline.com/careers#senior-engineer) or
founders@moveline.com

~~~
skrebbel
A bit off topic, but what's MEAN about that stack?

~~~
rdouble
It's an acronym.

~~~
skrebbel
Hah! Thanks :-)

------
jasonrr
Mountain View, CA - full-time designers and mobile devs

Khan Academy's mission is to provide a free world-class education for anyone
anywhere. Over 1 billion math problems have been done on our site and 2
million more are done each day. Here's some stuff we've been working on
lately:

    
    
      *  creating adaptive assessments to accurately measure student knowledge
      *  running new A/B tests every week to learn how best to teach students and grow our userbase
      *  building infrastructure to allow us to scale up our content creation efforts
      *  internationalizing our entire website to enable pilot implementations in Mexico and Brazil
    

If this sounds interesting to you, we'd love to hear from you. Right now,
we're focusing on hiring product designers and mobile developers. Come build
with us:

    
    
      https://www.khanacademy.org/careers

------
kanwisher
Thomson Reuters (matthew.g.campbell@thomsonreuters.com), we are looking for GO
hackers to build one of the largest instant messaging servers in the financial
market, we are supporting multiple protocols including SIP and XMPP. We have
started to open source parts with more to come.
[https://github.com/ThomsonReutersEikon/go-
ntlm](https://github.com/ThomsonReutersEikon/go-ntlm)

~~~
kanwisher
Forgot Fully Remote

~~~
pknerd
What if someone does not know Go and worked on Java only?

~~~
ghotli
Some advice, jobs that only hire people based on what language they know,
versus your capability to learn and adapt to new things probably wouldn't be a
place you'd actually want to work.

------
MichaelSalib
MediaMath -- Cambridge MA and NYC NY. Fulltime. H1B.

We're looking for software engineers, especially with systems experience.
We're also looking for a UI dev and a QA team lead.

[http://www.mediamath.com/careers/postings/](http://www.mediamath.com/careers/postings/)

We're working on lots of big data challenges in the online advertising space.
MediaMath bought out Akamai's ADS division a few months ago and most of the
Cambridge office consists of those folks. I'm happy to answer any questions:
msalib@mediamath.com.

I personally work on our high performance streaming data analysis language
that compiles to LLVM and runs on Hadoop. We're definitely looking to hire in
my group.

~~~
carterschonwald
Cool! I'm somewhat involved in some projects to make llvm backed DSL design in
Haskell super easy, with my own use case being analytical computation. Would
love to hear more about how you're using llvm.

~~~
MichaelSalib
We're working on a system called Trecul [1]. If you're coming from Haskell,
I'm sorry to say I doubt it would be to your liking. Right now we're spending
most of our time migrating off Akamai infrastructure but pretty soon that will
be done and we can give Trecul some love.

The code is open source but we've got almost no docs. We'll have to fix that
eventually.

[1] [https://github.com/akamai-tech/trecul/](https://github.com/akamai-
tech/trecul/)

~~~
carterschonwald
Thanks for sharing! Ill take a look later today to tease out interesting ideas

Yeah, C with some nice clang error messages is a much simpler language than
c++.

I actually gave a talk last month about how to hook into the GHC rts using c
or c-- (c-- is kinda like llvm IR with c syntax). Which reminds me, I need to
catchup with the gsoc student I'm mentoring, he's writing a semiautomatic c++
ffi wrapper for Haskell. I should go do that.

------
jordo37
Perfect Audience - SF, CA - Dev Ops

About the Position: One of the most important roles in the build-out and
maintenance of this system to fill is the dev-ops / automation engineer role.
We need someone to help us assemble the airplane as it is taking off, so we
need a strongly independent candidate that understands teamwork and
compromise. You'll have a lot of autonomy in this role, and will be making big
choices on a rapidly scaling application. Don't read this as you will not be
supported, quite the opposite. Read this as we value your opinion and work and
expect you to be deeply integrated within our team. We need to be able to
depend on you, and you need to be able to depend on us.

What we are looking for:

\- Our concurrent code is built in Java and handles thousands of requests a
second, 24/7\. We need help keeping it happy and behaving well from
deployment, to scaling to everyday operations.

\- We run on a variety of Amazon Web Services like DynamoDB, EC2 and SQS - we
need to get the most out of it. Prior experience here is a huge plus.

\- Our code handles thousands of dollars worth of transactions a day, and is
up 24/7 so we need to monitor everything. We like Scout, Nagios and Graphite.
If you have strong feelings about why these are the wrong tools, we would love
to hear that too.

------
alpha_ori
SwiftStack ([http://swiftstack.com/jobs/](http://swiftstack.com/jobs/)) is
hiring software developers at all levels of experience.

Why Join SwiftStack?

You’ll work on a product that touches millions of people’s lives even if they
don’t know it. The number of businesses using OpenStack in general and Swift
in particular grows and grows, and it includes big names that make products
that are used by both your little brother and your grandmother. You’ll work on
a product that makes core OpenStack technology accessible to businesses of all
kinds.

You’ll get open-source experience in a big way. At SwiftStack, we’re committed
to strong participation in the OpenStack ecosystem in general and to
contribution to Swift in particular. You’ll be a contributor to one of the
most important Open Source projects currently active.

You’ll confront interesting problems every day. Writing a system like Swift
and building a software ecosystem to surround it is the road less traveled. We
aren’t writing yet another glorified CMS or social app or phone game. Whether
it’s figuring out better algorithms for data placement, confronting a firehose
of monitoring data, or determining how to integrate most flexibly with
customers’ systems, there are always new and unusual problems to solve.

Interested? Send us an email at jobs@swiftstack.com. Send us your github
profile, your LinkedIn account, a link to your website – whatever will best
display the work that you’ve done. Tell us in a few lines of text why you’re
interested in SwiftStack, and why we’ll be interested in you. We’ll be back in
touch shortly to get the conversation started.

------
PolisMetrics
D.C. Based Startup Looking For Developer To Join Staff Full-time.

Industry: B2B Restaurant, Hospitality, Point of Sale, Data Solutions

Opportunity to join on ground level. Company already has MVP product built,
beta client users, backend built and mobile UI Built. Strong industry
relationships and advisory in place.

Developer would be working with founder to continue to build out and complete
product suite and deliver the most reliable product and easiest user
experience to clients and grow company.

Key Areas of Responsibility:

a) Overall System Maintenance: General troubleshooting and Uptime. b) Desktop
UI Development: Basic Features/ Data Visualization/Report Generation. c)
Integration: Develop new polling software and FTP processes as needed.

Skills/Experience:

User Interface Development: HTML5, CSS, Javascript Mobile: 2+ Years of JQuery
based framework Database: MySql Backend: .NET API / WebAPI / WCF Other: Ruby,
Ruby on Rails

Misc: Driven, self-starter who is comfortable working in Startup environment,
and open to the opportunities and challenges that come with it. Strong desire
to win and grow professionally. Not afraid to reach out when challenges arise
to get to the solution as quickly as possible.

Start Date: Immediately Compensation: Competitive; DOE Location: DC Area
ideal, NY, BOS Contact: Hello@PolisMetrics.com

------
blo
San Francisco, CA - FULLTIME + INTERN - Early-stage (0.5-2+% equity)

Vurb ([http://www.vurb.com](http://www.vurb.com)), a Max Levchin funded
startup - featured on TC this year -
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-
engine-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-engine-vurb-
wants-to-make-the-internet-seamless)

We're creating a better way for people to search, browse, and interact on the
Internet, by connecting the different online services we all use together in a
way that's more usable, efficient, and social (e.g., no more having lots of
windows/tabs open to assemble the information you need). We do this through
unique UX/UI combined with search, machine learning, big data, and other fun
technologies.

We're looking for people who are interested in:

* Mobile (iOS, Objective-C) - leading our development of native apps on iPhone and Android

* JavaScript (node.js, backbone.js) - generalist / full-stack development

* Search / Data Science - search / classification / ranking, machine learning, NLP

We haven't launched but raised funding from Max Levchin, Drew Houston
(Dropbox), Naval Ravikant (AngelList), Michael Arrington (CrunchFund), and
many others

If you're looking to join a small team that solves complex problems and is
making something people will use daily, then come find out what we're up to.

Email us: jobs@vurb.com | [http://vurb.com/jobs](http://vurb.com/jobs)

------
anthonyp
Conshohocken, PA (near Philadelphia; REMOTE OK)

Senior Frontend & Backend Developers

WizeHive's mission? Empower business users to get customized business apps up
and running in under an hour.

We're hacking on an AngularJS frontend with a plugin architecture. This talks
to a CakePHP & MySQL backend with a splash of node.js, MongoDB, and more.

Find out more about WizeHive & the opportunity here:
[http://bit.ly/14K4dZ6](http://bit.ly/14K4dZ6)

------
steve_w
Manchester, UK. Senior Developer & developers.

Skylab has an awesomely talented team, a great culture and has digital
innovation at its core.

We are looking for an experienced senior developer with sys admin experience
to join the team and play a leading role in developing both the coding team
and our websites, apps and cloud based infrastructure projects for clients.
This role will be a mix of:

\- Architecting solutions

\- Hands-on development

\- Mentoring the team and setting standards and processes

The senior developer will need to understand the concepts of service-oriented
architecture, dependency injection and will have ideally used this in a
commercial application. Additionally, practical experience of test driven
development will be beneficial.

Experience of using an MVC framework is critical, as we use the Symfony PHP
framework, both 1.x and 2.x.

Experience of Wordpress and ExpressionEngine will also be useful (but not
critical), as we use these CMSs to drive some of our clients websites.

Developers will be expected to show experience in and around the following
topics:

\- Development cycle, processes and tools

\- Quality assurance

\- Security

\- Performance

\- Standardisation

\- Software architecture

More details:
[http://www.studioskylab.com/journal/item/senior_developer_an...](http://www.studioskylab.com/journal/item/senior_developer_and_developers_manchester/)

------
jboggan
Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were recently named one of "50 Disruptive
Companies in 2013" by MIT Technology Review
([http://www2.technologyreview.com/tr50/2013/](http://www2.technologyreview.com/tr50/2013/)).
We have a terrific team that is still fairly small and an incredible CEO who
was previously the co-founder of Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google
and became AdSense). Factual has venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and
our partners/customers include Facebook, Yelp, Foursquare, Trulia, and
Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. If you love data, Factual is the
place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and get things done, but
you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at jake@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:

Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

------
adminattcxio
TCX - Burbank, CA - Senior Front End Developer, in-house

Coming soon here: [http://tcx.io](http://tcx.io)

Bring your passion and your talents. LA-based media start-up seeks senior
front-end developer.

We're a hybrid of a start-up environment with the solid backing of an
established firm (ie we're fully funded). Our team is made up of enthusiastic
people looking to build a platform for the future of multimedia storytellers.

We're an ambitious, yet friendly and team-oriented group of people that are
motivated by great design, tackling fun new problems and providing a top-
flight user experience to the public.

Your skills: • All the usual HTML5, CSS3, JS, JQuery, PHP… standard but
ambitious LAMP-stack stuff. • High preference for someone skilled in angularjs
or willing to learn it and master it • High preference also for someone with
knowledge of Symfony • You love building beautiful products that people can't
stop using • You write hand-coded, cross-browser compatible, standards-based
code • You are 100% comfortable building scalable, responsive, optimized
websites from start to finish

Contact us at devs@tcx.io

------
joshyeager
Swift Software - Frederick, MD (Near DC) - Software Engineers Are you tired of
commuting to DC or Northern Virginia? Swift Software is a growing product-
centered technology company seeking talented developers to join our product
team in Frederick, MD. Our flagship product is JobTraQ, a task management and
workflow system that offers vastly more flexibility and power than any other
product in our market segment, and is significantly less expensive and easier
to configure than big "BPM" suites like MetaStorm and Lombardi. These
advantages are allowing us to disrupt both markets.

You will create new features in JobTraQ and enhance existing functionality.
You’ll help us build advanced visual design and administration tools, augment
the product's business intelligence capabilities, improve performance and
scalability, and use customer feedback to enhance all parts of the system.

Our team has an enjoyable and collaborative culture in a creative environment.
We interact positively and openly and emphasize learning and professional
development. These attributes have enabled us to produce an industry-leading
product with a globally recognizable and satisfied client base. Our
environment is relaxed and fun, we play everything from Total Annihilation to
Alien Swarm at our game nights, and we equip everyone with new quad-core
Thinkpads with SSDs and dual monitors. Our policies and benefits are family-
friendly, with generous vacation time, good health insurance options, and
flexible work schedules.

For more information about this position, see the link below. If you are
interested, please email your resume to resumes@swiftsoftware.com.

[http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se227-software-engineer-
product-...](http://www.jobtraq.com/jobs/se227-software-engineer-product-
development.html)

~~~
jacques_chester
> _Total Annihilation_

Where do you stand on Supreme Commander (and Forged Alliance) vs Supreme
Commander 2? Everything hangs on your response.

~~~
joshyeager
A couple of us played Supreme Commander and liked it, but we all went back to
TA for some reason. Read the bad reviews of SC2 and never tried it.

~~~
jacques_chester
Most of the time I find people who miss TA miss nuclear arms races. That
glorious 10 minutes of screen shaking in the late game when hundreds of
nuclear missiles fly back and forth and we get to see who built enough
strategic defence.

(None of which is relevant to your job posting. Sorry.)

~~~
joshyeager
Our games usually devolve once we hit the unit limit, since we're too lazy to
find that 5000-unit patch from the old days. From that point, we go for nukes,
berthas and targeting facilities, or just massive air waves.

We really should try out SupCom with more than a couple of people. My guess is
that it would be a great fit for the types of players we have. (-:

~~~
jacques_chester
Yes, definitely. It's the truest successor to TA, and in the same spirit. It
retains the flux economic model, upgrade-by-building, powerful UI features
(building group templates are awesome) and a plethora of options on how to
optimise your work.

Plus the whole vast-armies-of-destiny thing. I have very much enjoy games
where it devolved down to 16 megaunits vs 150 strategic bombers ...

------
gentschev
Tribune Media Services - San Francisco, Chicago, upstate New York, REMOTE (for
exceptional candidates)

We're looking for engineers, not programmers.

Join us to work on challenging problems in entertainment data processing with
a small, non-hierarchical team inside a stable, profitable company that's a
leader in our space. We work hard while we're at work but don't maintain
startup hours, so you can have work/life balance (or use that time for a side
project). We offer competitive salary, full benefits, and the opportunity to
manage your career towards technical team management or domain/technical
expertise.

We're looking for engineers with good problem-solving skills proficient in any
language but willing to work primarily in Ruby for this position. We're also
looking for a Database Architect and DevOps Manager. See the full listings
here:

[http://tribunemediaservices.com/about-tms/careers/current-
op...](http://tribunemediaservices.com/about-tms/careers/current-openings)

If you're interested, email ggentschev tribune com.

------
jroll
ZeroCater - San Francisco, CA - Software Engineers, Lead Software Engineer

Come help us feed the world! ZeroCater is a team of foodies working together
to help companies feed their employees. We're looking to expand our small
engineering team to tackle hard problems and build awesome things. Our stack
is a pretty typical Python/Django stack running on AWS. Experience with these
specific technologies is not required, as long as you can learn fast and ship
product.

Some challenges we're facing at the moment: \- Automatically creating and
sizing menus to fit a company's dietary restrictions (vegan, gluten-free,
allergies, "I don't like onions"). \- Matching vendors to companies that are
compatible in terms of budget, distance, and dietary restrictions, while
ensuring variety from day to day. \- Scheduling one-off meals without heavy
account manager involvement. \- Scaling our platform to keep up with our
growing business.

We're cash flow positive and backed by investors like: \- Y Combinator \- SV
Angel \- Justin Kan \- Paul Buchheit \- Keith Rabois \- Yuri Milner (in
addition to the start fund money)

We offer: \- Competitive salary \- Stock options \- Daily lunch from the best
local restaurants, caterers, food trucks, and popup kitchens \- Health,
Vision, Dental Insurance \- Team-building activities like wine tastings and
cooking classes \- 5 hours of your very own Executive Assistant through EXEC
([http://iamexec.com/](http://iamexec.com/)) for personal use each month \-
Fine Alcohol Fridays and Reginald the Kegerator (Reggie to his friends.)

For more info on the jobs, the perks, and to apply via Jobscore (resume
preferred but not required), check out
[http://www.zerocater.com/jobs/](http://www.zerocater.com/jobs/).

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on improving patient safety in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

Looking for: Systems Engineer - Engineer to build scalable infrastructure
based on puppet. Linux and scripting experience required. Configuration
management experience a plus. UI Engineer - Front-end developer with knowledge
of CSS, HTML5, Javascript for our SaaS platform. Knowledge of MVC frameworks
and CSS organization desired.

Check us out at [http://www.pascalmetrics.com](http://www.pascalmetrics.com)

Full job listing:
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/pascalmetrics/list](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/pascalmetrics/list)

If you're interested in getting involved with healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to reach out
to me directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
johnabowen
Tyvak Nano-Satellite Systems – [http://tyvak.com](http://tyvak.com) – Irvine,
CA – Embedded Software Engineer

Tyvak provides Nano-Satellite and CubeSat space vehicle products and services
that target advanced state-of-the-art capabilities for government and
commercial customers to support operationally and scientifically relevant
missions.

We build high performance small satellites using commercial off the shelf
components running Linux. Our team is currently 11 engineers in various
disciplines. You’d be the 12th and the second with a full time embedded
software focus.

We’re looking for someone with specialization in embedded software
development, preferably with experience in mobile and low-power SOC platforms,
such as OMAP, DaVinci, and SAM series.

A full job description is available at
[http://tyvak.com/careers](http://tyvak.com/careers). Please respond to
HR@tyvak.com if you’re interested.

------
10char
Propeller ([http://usepropeller.com/](http://usepropeller.com/)) - San
Francisco, CA - Full time.

We're building the next generation of native mobile app creation. We dabble in
iOS (RubyMotion/Objective-C), Android (Java), JavaScript (Backbone), and
Rails, and are solving Really Tough problems across the board.

We also do tons of open source work
([https://github.com/usepropeller](https://github.com/usepropeller)), and
we're anxious to share even more of the tech we build with the community.

We also just announced our first funding round:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/27/propeller-
gets-1-25m-from-a...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/27/propeller-
gets-1-25m-from-a16z-ffangel-everyone-good-basically/)

If what we're up to sounds interesting and you want to know more, shoot a
message to jobs at usepropeller.com

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, Michigan

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

\---------------------------------------

We are a small team of software craftsmen (10 of us right now) passionate
about making people's lives better through software.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US
      
      - Though everyone here is fluent in Ruby, we're more concerned with using the 
        right tool for the job. In the past two months, I've worked with Objective-C,
        Javascript (Backbone+PhoneGap), and a little bit of Java and C#.
      
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
        activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design.
    
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
      
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, 401(k) + match, 
        quarterly profit sharing, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office with
        snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago, 2.5 hours from Detroit, less than an hour to the beach.
      
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in
        the Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA. 
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
      
      - Affordable housing. If you’re renting anything larger than a breadbox in the 
        Bay Area or NYC, you can afford a house here (or a much nicer rental). I bought 
        a nice house with a mortgage payment drastically lower than the rent of my 
        1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
      
      - A growing economy driven by technology, healthcare, and a growing list of
        startups. The energy here around the growth in technology and the support
        for entrepreneurs is infectious.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love writing software, and you have a few years of experience doing it.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more. It would be nice if you use and love Ruby, but not required.
      
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
      
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

If you're interested, send me your resume/CV and a little bit about why you’re
interested:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

------
fblp
>>> G'day.

Sydney - Australia -
[http://feedbackloop.com.au/jobs](http://feedbackloop.com.au/jobs) \- seeking
front end developer with UX flair and/or javascript mastery.

Remote or we'll help you come work in Sydney (we currently have Europeans and
Americans in our Sydney office)

We make software that helps business build trust and increase sales with
testimonials.

We've been funded by government, universities and we've got a bit of press
(see our last newsletter at [http://fbk.io/fbknews1](http://fbk.io/fbknews1))

We sometimes dress up as Kangaroos to sell our software. Photos at
[http://www.facebook.com/feedbacklp](http://www.facebook.com/feedbacklp)

 __* testimonials from our team and apply for more awesome
at[http://feedbackloop.com.au/jobs](http://feedbackloop.com.au/jobs)

------
twog
Banyan ([http://banyan.co](http://banyan.co)) is seeking a Full Stack Rubyist
to join our team. We're looking for a versatile engineer who wants to join the
team to take on a wide range of technical challenges. We are based in
Chattanooga, TN, but you can be anywhere.

You:

* You thrive in a fast paced startup environment, and hate micromanagement.

* You can quickly pick up new technology and effectively apply it.

* You love dealing with multiple programming languages, web services, analytics, databases etc and connecting them all together.

* You feel right at home in a full stack environment.

* You enjoy doing something that nobody else has done before.

Nice to haves:

* You have a MS/PhD & have published research during your time in academia.

* You are comfortable with a variety of languages and consider yourself a generalist.

* You value user-experience & user-interface design, even if you cant design yourself.

* You are comfortable with HTML5 (Haml), CSS (Sass), and JS (Backbone).

* You have a deep understanding of Git & other Version control systems.

Why you should work with us:

* A chance to revolutionize science.

* Competitive salary & benefits in a well-funded, early stage startup.

* Close-knit engineering team who loves pair-programming, agile development, and code review.

* We re-invest in our employees and focus on personal and team development.

* Transparency and honesty. Within the company, everything is open to discussion.

Salary is dependent on experience & ability. We will pay for relocation if
you're interested. Compensation package included. To apply contact toni (at)
banyan.co, or tweet me @twogiraffes

------
nyayahealth
Nyaya Health is a for-purpose organization that exists to realize the right to
health by delivering transparent, data-driven health care for Nepal’s rural
poor. We believe that without health, there can be no dignity or opportunity.

Nyaya Health is seeking a paid, full-time Web Developer as a member of its
growing U.S.-based team. Applications are being accepted on an immediate
rolling basis for candidates that are open to start work in Nyaya Health’s NYC
office.

The Web Developer will be provided a rare opportunity to use their skills in a
critical role in a quickly growing organization dedicated to building health
care solutions for the world’s poorest people.

Please find more information on our website: [http://www.nyayahealth.org/join-
us/](http://www.nyayahealth.org/join-us/). You can also email
humanresources@nyayahealth.org with any questions.

------
chrisconroy
Square - [http://www.squareup.com](http://www.squareup.com) \- Atlanta, GA
(Fulltime and Internships)

Though Square's headquarters are in San Francisco, we also have a small but
growing engineering office in Atlanta, GA. Our office is in Midtown (Atlantic
Station), and we have a great team working on projects with a very big impact.

We're currently looking to hire for two teams:

    
    
      - Production Experience (ruby, monitoring, automation, making deployment better)
    
      - Payments / Infrastructure (java, high availability, low latency)
    

We're also hosting an open house for engineers in the Atlanta Area on Jul 25.
Early registration recommended:
[https://guestlistapp.com/events/170175](https://guestlistapp.com/events/170175)

Reach out to me (cconroy@squareup.com) directly if you are interested.

------
farhanlalji
[http://www.tizaro.com/careers-roles/](http://www.tizaro.com/careers-roles/)

Where there's muck there's brass. We're a London based startup in the
engineering supplies or Maintenance, Repair and Operations (MRO) industry -
glamourous isn't it?

Truth is, this is a billion pound market with a huge opportunity to be
disruptive and take market share from slow moving incumbents.

Why work with us? In the equally glamourous Vauxhall area of London we're
building a community and a company for the ages and we're hiring!

What you should be confident with: C# and ASP.NET HTML, CSS, JavaScript, XML
Visual Studio SQL Server 2008 R2 - including database creation, design,
alteration, stored procedures, triggers, index optimisation, bulk import and
export Ideally: JQuery, AJAX, JSON, XSLT, XQuery, MVC, cXML, HTTPS

Competitive salary and more

------
ahhrrr
Technologists Wanted to Create New Apps for Our Cities!

Are you a hacker with a huge heart? Code for America is looking for
developers, designers, researchers, and product managers for its 2014
Fellowship.

If you want to make a difference while doing what you love to do, this is your
chance — build apps that help municipal governments work better.

Cities are under greater pressure than ever, struggling with budget cuts and
outdated technology. That’s why Code for America is connecting talented
technologists with municipal governments to create and implement new web apps
and explore new ways of resolving local challenges.

During previous years fellows have tackled problems such as criminal justice
in NYC, economic development in Santa Cruz, Calif., and 311 in Chicago.

CfA fellows come from a variety of backgrounds and experiences from high-
profile positions at Google, Apple, and Microsoft to smaller startups to
municipal government.

Why Become a CfA Fellow? \- Gov 2.0 Training. You will start with a crash
course in municipal government and gain practical understanding of the vital
intersection of government and technology. \- Connections. The biggest names
in the tech industry and the Gov 2.0 movement will provide you with
unparalleled networking, mentoring, and support. Professional Development. You
will develop lasting relationships, learn new skills and languages in a fast-
paced, startup atmosphere. \- Autonomy. Working in small teams with talented
individuals you’ll decide what you build and how you build it — from start to
finish. \- A Labor of Love. You’ll not only accomplish a lot and make the
world a better place, but you’ll have a lot of fun working with other
passionate people.

Applications are being accepted until July 31, 2013. This is an 11-month,
full-time fellowship located in San Francisco. See
[http://codeforamerica.org/fellows](http://codeforamerica.org/fellows) for
more information.

Apply online at: codeforamerica.org/apply

------
treitnauer
Wellington (NZ), remote OK, Content Marketer (full-time) at iwantmyname

You love to write. Your content would appear on the iwantmyname blog, guest
articles on other sites, marketing copy, emails, or our FAQ. You're a true
storyteller and inspire others to be awesome at what they do.

iwantmyname is a small international start-up (there's 6 of us at present)
where creativity, transparency and happiness are the company's core values.
Our team is a bunch of geeks who love building the most awesomest domain
management service on Earth. We are frequently involved with local user
groups, conferences/events and have a large following in the developer and
design community globally.

Full details: [https://iwantmyname.com/jobs/content-
marketer](https://iwantmyname.com/jobs/content-marketer)

------
davidjgraph
JGraph Ltd (www.jgraph.com) is hiring senior JavaScript developers to work
both our core JavaScript diagramming application, mxGraph, and our main
example, draw.io (www.draw.io).

You will need strong skills developing complex JavaScript web applications, as
well as good knowledge of SVG (VML would be useful, but optional). The work is
pure JavaScript only, if you're hoping for CoffeeScript and the like, forget
that here.

As a company we built the first native JavaScript diagramming library back in
2006 and have grown steadily as a company since then focusing tightly on this
single technology.

This job is REMOTE only, but we're based in Europe (WET and CET). Your
location isn't a critical issue, but lining up with our time zones is, i.e.
being East of us and working late or West of us and getting up early are
options.

Apply to jgraphjobs@jgpd.com

------
Robingow1
Addepar is Hiring - Engineers - Mountain View, Ca

Who we are: Engineers rebuilding the infrastructure that powers global
finance. Current technology in the space is broken and opaque, it empowers
scandals like Bernie Madoff to go on for a decade while $64 billion vanishes
from the economy, affecting endowments, institutions, and notable individuals.
Our platform provides increased transparency, allowing for better decisions
and furthering meritocracy in the multi-trillion dollar wealth management
industry. We free data from disparate silos and build tools for advanced
analysis and decision making.

Addepar is an engineering-led company. We’ve designed our perks around
enabling great technologists to build. Hiring Ember.js developers and
generalist engineers.

Join us: Careers.addepar.com Or email R2 [at] Addepar [dot] com

------
SendGrid
Anaheim, CA (Orange County/OC) or Boulder/Denver, CO (full-time)

SendGrid [http://www.sendgrid.com](http://www.sendgrid.com)

\---

We've revolutionized the cloud-based transactional email space by efficiently
powering the infrastructure for tens of thousands of companies that rely on us
to send millions of emails every day. We have been growing really fast since
launching in 2009, and we want you to be part of the awesome company we are
building.

\---

All Jobs -
[http://sendgrid.com/careers.html](http://sendgrid.com/careers.html)

Software Engineers

DevOps Engineer

QA Engineer

Technical Writer

\---

Ruby on Rails, Python on Twistd,, MySql,Linux, SOA, Agile (We are technology
agnostic - doesn't matter what you currently code in)

\---

If you don't see what you're looking for here, reach out to us. We're always
looking for talented, happy, hungry, honest, and humble people.

-Socrate- soc@sendgrid.com

------
TheTaytay
YouNeedABudget.com (YNAB), REMOTE, Full Time Javascript Expert

We’re a profitable, bootstrapped, growing company. We create beautiful
personal finance software that’s changing how people think about their money.
Our software is named “You Need a Budget”, but everyone just calls it “YNAB”.
For years now, lots of people have been buying YNAB and then telling their
friends how awesome it is. (Google us and you’ll see.)

Now we're moving it to the web! We need a JavaScript/Ember expert to work with
our small, passionate, fully remote team to make this app our best work yet.

Full Description: [http://www.youneedabudget.com/blog/2013/we-need-a-full-
time-...](http://www.youneedabudget.com/blog/2013/we-need-a-full-time-
javascript-front-end-developer/)

~~~
cuppy
Are you guys hiring any non-engineering types at all? Like community
management/social media/customer service types? :)

------
wiwillia
Teespring - San Francisco, full-time rails developers

We want to change the way the world thinks about creating & selling physical
products. By removing key pain points and delivering high quality products
Teespring aims to make merchandising the simplest way for groups to make or
raise money.

We've been growing like crazy since we launched last April, and are now
generating over $1MM per month in revenue.

We're looking for rails devs to join our small team of 6 developers and
instantly make an impact to our million+ monthly visitors. Our requirements
are simple, we're looking for motivated ruby developers who are excited about
what we're doing. Everything else will fall into place!

IF you're interested please shoot me an email directly at walker@teespring.com
and we can take it from there!

------
jack7890
SeatGeek -- New York, NY -- Full Time

We're a search engine for tickets and live events. Think "Kayak for
sports/music/theater tickets."

⇒ Frontend Developer -- A big focus on Javascript, HTML/CSS, and crafting (but
not visually designing) user experiences and interfaces. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/ui_developer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/ui_developer/)

⇒ Web Engineer -- We're looking for someone who loves building web apps.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for debate. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

------
cjoh
The Department of Better Technology just raised 460k from the Knight
Foundation to make technology for government not suck. We're looking for
employees #1 and #2 -- a ruby person with good front-end skills, and a sales-
person with government experience. hello@dobt.co

~~~
jonny_eh
Where?

------
dmarble
Travelzoo - Mountain View, CA (remote considered)

• Mobile lead architects / senior developers: iOS, Android, and mobile web

• Mobile UX and/or visual designer

I recently joined Travelzoo after being co-founder/CTO of a few startups, and
am putting together a small team to craft our mobile future. Perhaps you have
also worked on a couple startups or freelanced, or perhaps you have a small
team of friends and are looking to join a profitable company where you can
launch a product with global impact (we have 26+ million subscribers and 2+
million app installs).

Travelzoo is mostly spread across North America and Europe (offices in NYC,
Chicago, London, Hamburg, Miami, Los Angeles, and several more), but product
development happens mostly in our small Mountain View office of around 50.
We're listed on the NASDAQ, have been profitable for more than a decade, and
are loved by our customers for what we do best -- offer exclusive, high
quality travel and local experiences at a discount.

\--------

Mobile Lead Architects

• iOS (iPhone and iPad ideal), Android, or responsive mobile web

• You've shipped stuff

• You know how or will thoughtfully find ways to do TDD and architect a code
base that a team doesn't find painful to work on.

• You're nice, straightforward, and occasionally humorous

• $100K+ (DOE)

\--------

Mobile UX and/or Visual Designer

• Ideally you've done UX design and/or visual design for iOS / Android /
responsive mobile web products that have gone to market.

• I want a true UX person on the team to help craft our future products, so
may be open to filling 2 positions if I find excellent specialists. If you're
an expert at both UX and visual design, I bow to you.

• Full-time or contract-to-hire, depending on experience

\--------

Let's chat. Send me anything you think might be relevant to my username at
travelzoo.com

~~~
zgal786
Hi. I read the above job description and I don't seem to fit the
qualifications. However, Im a QA Software tester for 5yrs. If you have any QA
jobs opportunities open then please reply to my email at, zgal786@yahoo.com.
Thank You.

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - [http://ifttt.com/jobs](http://ifttt.com/jobs) \- San Francisco, CA

IFTTT is looking for experienced engineers to help build the next generation
of its platform. This is a unique opportunity to contribute to the core
architecture of one of the web’s most innovative and exciting services. You’ll
get to work on challenging technical problems alongside a small but driven
group of developers, and play a key role in shaping both the product and team
culture.

IFTTT’s mission is to help people to create connections between the services
and devices they use every day. We’ve built a system that enables users to set
up simple “if this, then that”-style recipes, which allow activity from one
web service to trigger activity in another. The current system supports over
60 unique services and runs nearly a hundred million recipe-handling tasks per
day, and we plan to dramatically expand on our flexibility and scalability.
Under the hood, this translates to building a platform that can talk to and
move data between virtually any API you can think of, all in realtime and at
massive scale.

We’re hoping to find candidates who speak fluently about distributed
architectures, databases, and ops, who enjoy rolling up their sleeves and
writing code at all levels of the stack, and who have the confidence and depth
of knowledge to take ownership of long-term projects. IFTTT currently runs on
a polyglot mix of technologies, including EC2, Rails, Node.js, MySQL, Redis,
Memcached, and Chef. Experience with these is a big plus, but we’re constantly
evolving, and we value creative problem-solving and desire to learn over
domain knowledge.

We recently secured a new round of funding, and we work hard to do right by
our employees. New hires at IFTTT enjoy competitive salary and equity, full
benefits, sane work schedules, and a flexible vacation policy. Much more than
that, we offer interesting, deep projects and an amazing team experience. We
operate on the philosophy that the best job perk is fantastic teammates, and
to this end we’ve assembled a staff of intensely curious, well-rounded,
talented people who happen to be great engineers. We’re hoping you can be the
next one.

~~~
lhnz
The concept behind IFTTT is brilliant.

Can you arrange H1Bs or are you only hiring inside the US?

------
buro9
London, UK - Microco.sm - Front-end Developer

We want to fix forums. We don't think it should require any technical
knowledge to create one, be a member of one, and it should work on mobile, and
be accessible, and be a joy to use.

We've built a killer back-end [http://microcosm-
cc.github.io/](http://microcosm-cc.github.io/) and we're looking for someone
to help us build a killer front-end for it.

We've got out first pass done, and it uses Bootstrap 3, a sprinkling of
jQuery, some nice HTML forms, all basic stuff. Help us make that great, help
us improve the UX, help us make it work everywhere, and help us then iterate
faster and improve it.

Contact details in my profile.

------
micahalles
Detroit MI - Atomic Object
[http://atomicobject.com/detroit](http://atomicobject.com/detroit)

Give a shit.

Make great things.

Love your job.

* Developer ([http://detroit.atomicobject.com/software-developer.html](http://detroit.atomicobject.com/software-developer.html))

* Designer ([http://detroit.atomicobject.com/software-designer.html](http://detroit.atomicobject.com/software-designer.html))

* Managing Partner ([http://detroit.atomicobject.com/img/AtomicObjectDetroitManag...](http://detroit.atomicobject.com/img/AtomicObjectDetroitManagingPartnerJobDescription.pdf))

Apply at detroit.jobs AT atomicobject.com

------
appscript
Montreal, QC, Canada - Outpost (INTERN, LOCAL OR REMOTE) -
[http://outpost.travel](http://outpost.travel)

We're super early stage (only 3 months in), a team of 2 (one dev, one business
guy) and have attracted top VCs and Angels in Canada. We're in the process of
raising our first round soon.

Outpost ([http://outpost.travel](http://outpost.travel)) aggregates P2P
listings, and shoves them into one website. Think KAYAK for P2P.

We're looking for a PHP developer (for crawling and scraping) and a
Backbone.js engineer (for the frontend architect). You need to have an IQ of
190+ to join and willing to eat ramen everyday.

------
pashields
Adzerk - [http://www.adzerk.com/job-openings/](http://www.adzerk.com/job-
openings/) \- Durham, NC

We're looking for software engineers, both senior and junior. Our needs are
all over the place, from UI to data warehousing, so there is a lot of skills
you can bring to the table and many areas to play around in. We've got 10
people on the team right now and we are planning to grow!

Adzerk is a Durham, NC startup that’s helping content publishers make more
money from their ad inventory by building a revolutionary ad serving platform.
We serve ads for reddit, stackoverflow, and other sites you've probably heard
of.

------
adw
Flipboard ([http://flipboard.com/](http://flipboard.com/)), a social magazine
service, is looking for people who do ... lots of things. Infrastructure
engineers, mobile developers, designers, editors. Full-time/permanent hires,
full healthcare benefits, the works.

Palo Alto, CA (with a satellite office in NYC). We prefer local over remote.

(In particular, if you're into big-data/search infrastructure, we really need
to talk...).

[http://flipboard.com/careers/](http://flipboard.com/careers/) or email me:
andrew at flipboard.com

------
raybesiga
Kampala, Uganda. Remote, Intern or Full Time.

Sparkplug is a business to business custom software development startup firm
based in Kampala, Uganda but building software for clients from all over the
world. We are hiring a developer or two with strong Python or Ruby foo.

If you're looking to make a move to East Africa, or would love to work with us
remotely, contact us.

Details about the gig can be found here:
[http://sparkpl.ug/jobs/2013/05/27/hiring-software-
developer/](http://sparkpl.ug/jobs/2013/05/27/hiring-software-developer/)

------
kevinburke
San Francisco, CA. Full-time.

We're looking for a lead engineer to drive construction of the latest and
greatest Twilio API. We just raised $70 million to help scale as demand for
Twilio products grows.

Our team is generally on the bleeding edge, for internal tools and trying new
things inside the company. HTTP nerds highly welcome.

Contact me at kevin at twilio dot com.

If API engineering isn't your cup of tea, a ton of other positions are open,
see if anything catches your eye here:
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/twilio/](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/twilio/)

------
collinjackson
Apportable (YC W11), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all
welcome

Our SDK cross-compiles Objective-C applications, allowing iOS developers to
reuse their existing code on Android devices as well.

We're growing quickly (team of 33) and are looking for an engineer to
implement missing Objective-C frameworks, wrap third-party Java and
Objective-C libraries, improve our Xcode integration, and help successful iOS
developers bring their titles to the Android market.

Languages: Objective-C, C++, Python

jobs+hn@apportable.com

[http://www.apportable.com](http://www.apportable.com)

------
andrewtrader
Madison Reed - San Francisco (South Park!). Full-Stack Engineers.
[http://www.madison-reed.com/jobs](http://www.madison-reed.com/jobs)

Our new company is Madison Reed, and we’re re-imagining the use of technology
to create the next massive brand in the $48b hair care products market. We’re
innovating the user experience across platforms (web, mobile, tablet, social)
to massively improve 1) the product, 2) the form factor, and 3) the business
model (direct to consumer, subscription service).

We’re looking for world-class engineers to help us get there. We’ve already
raised $4m from top-tier investors including True Ventures and Maveron.

Recent Press Releases: \- Yahoo: [http://finance.yahoo.com/news/madison-color-
raises-4-million...](http://finance.yahoo.com/news/madison-color-
raises-4-million-170000667.html) \- Wired:
[http://www.wired.com/business/2013/05/why-silicon-valley-
is-...](http://www.wired.com/business/2013/05/why-silicon-valley-is-into-hair)
\- All Things D: [http://allthingsd.com/20130429/madison-color-
raises-4m-for-h...](http://allthingsd.com/20130429/madison-color-
raises-4m-for-home-hair-care/)

As one of the co-founders of Zynga, I know about huge opportunities. This one
is worthy of the best folks.

Feel free to email me directly: AT at madisoncolor.com

Best, A.T.

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy e-commerce business; every day
it serves millions of product images and handles thousands of purchases - but
we can and do update the live site with new code anytime we want without
missing a beat. Our systems are written on the LAMP stack and we are migrating
to Symfony 2 as our MVC framework. Developers choose the tools that work best
for them - for instance, we have a mix of Linux and Mac workstations in the
team. We are adopting and adapting agile development techniques such as test-
driven development, pair programming, and continuous integration. We hold
regular retrospectives to improve our working environment and lightning talks
to share cool ideas whether work-related or not. Our developers are
generalising specialists whose typical day may include refining an algorithm,
writing a tricky integration test, tuning a SQL query, and discussing feature
nuances with a product manager. Our team is growing fast and we'd like to hear
(at careers@secretsales.com) from any of you who'd like to join us; we're
hiring for all technical roles.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is one of the UK's leading
private shopping clubs, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homeware, and
lifestyle categories, many familiar from the high street. The company has
about 80 employees and a substantial annual turnover. The firm is growing
quickly after a recent investment round.

------
silverthorn
Angaza Design - [http://www.angazadesign.com/](http://www.angazadesign.com/)
\- Palo Alto, CA

Angaza develops energy metering and payment solutions for the billion+ people
living off-grid, initially targeting East Africa. These markets are moving
beyond conventional centralized grid generation, becoming the center of
development for the resilient, distributed, renewable energy systems that will
replace it. Robust low-cost metering, financing, and payment technologies form
the key to making those systems possible.

We are a technology company for an unconventional market, a market that
demands unconventional technology solutions.

Angaza is looking for a talented electrical engineer to join our team in Palo
Alto, California. Responsibilities include designing and optimizing hardware
for intelligent solar energy generation; supporting ongoing manufacturing;
assisting with firmware development; contributing to collaborative research in
low-cost distributed metering, including novel digital communication systems;
traveling occasionally to field sites across the world; and helping to solve
any of the unforeseen and exciting challenges that emerge in a rapidly
changing startup environment.

If hired, you will become part of a small team creating a new approach to
energy in emerging markets. You will receive both a salary and equity stake in
the company. Contact us at careers@angazadesign.com.

------
ZachTwoSigma
Did you know there's a company based in Soho that has enough technology to be
considered among the world's Top 250 supercomputing sites? One that imports
over 5TB of data every single day, and has alumni from Google, Intel, and
Microsoft?

You might think I'm talking about some stealth-mode startup, but I'm talking
about where I work: Two Sigma Investments. At our core, we're a technology
company applying our talents to the domain of finance. We've created a system
that combines artificial intelligence and keen human insight — a system that's
constantly improving and advancing. We're looking for a diverse set of
technologists to join our team. Our challenges require mastery of areas such
as kernel level development, machine learning, and distributed systems. Our
team includes a Unix Lifetime Achievement winner, Putnam medalists, ACM
Programming competition finalists, and International Mathematics Olympiad
medalists. We are proud of our individual pedigrees, but even prouder of our
teamwork.

We tend to hire people with at least a bachelor’s degree in a technical or
quantitative field and experience with C or languages that target the JVM, but
we are open-minded in our search for critical thinkers who are passionate
about technology. We analyze the data-rich domain of finance, but financial
experience is not a requirement. We hope to hear from you!

Zach Weinstein zachary.weinstein@twosigma.com
[http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html](http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html)

~~~
virde
Do you hire internationally ?

------
radikalus
Greenlight Trading (Chicago, ???) -- Full Time, Intern

We're one of the many, many HFT startups in Chicago; we're looking for C/C++
people who love sockets (TCP/UDP not wrenches) Hardware design skills are a
plus.

If you instead feel more comfortable talking about multivariate time series,
subspaces, manifolds, volatility surfaces, or just general data analytics,
we'd also love talking to you.

Financial industry and/or low latency experience are not musts. Drop me an
email if you're interested: green at glt-llc.com

------
cilo
Qualcomm - San Diego, CA - Application & System Administrator

To apply: [http://bit.ly/10uvgbD](http://bit.ly/10uvgbD)

Qualcomm is always hiring but this post is specifically looking for an
application and system administrator. The position is a 12 month temp req and
while we're hoping we can turn whoever fills this roll into a full time
employee after the 12 month period we can not guarantee that.

We're looking for someone experienced in enterprise application
administration. Ideally in the ETL or BI space. The application you would be
working with primarily would be Informatica PowerCenter
[[http://www.informatica.com](http://www.informatica.com)]. The job posting
gives a run down of the various skill sets we're looking for.

That being said the reason I'm posting this here is that we haven't had much
luck finding a good fit for this position using the traditional avenues. I'm a
big fan of the community here and I'm sure there's more than a few people here
that would be right for the job.

This goes for all job postings, but even if you don't feel you meet all of the
requirements, apply anyway. When it comes down to it, we're looking for
talented, smart people with a passion for technology and an eagerness to
learn. If that's you, we're looking forward to hearing from you.

------
stevem-newrelic
New Relic - Portland OR/Seattle WA/San Francisco CA
([http://newrelic.com/jobs](http://newrelic.com/jobs))

We make the best application performance monitoring solution, and deliver the
only serious SaaS APM. >40K users can't be wrong. It gives deep visibility in
production apps running on Ruby, PHP, Python, Java, and .NET (with more on the
way) -- AND provides an open platform with which you can integrate customized
plugins to monitor your entire stack (newrelic.com/platform) .

Making it easy for our users, however, is hard work for us. Our answer is to
hire top notch people, give them whatever they need, and turn them loose to
solve tough problems.

We're looking for a number of technical positions (check out the Jobs page),
including engineers with skills in Ruby, Node, Python, C, PHP, .NET (to name a
few). H1-B transfers and relos welcome.

We also take our company culture seriously -- Best Place to Work and all that,
of course. But we also provide an unusual and exciting development
environment, one where managers are working to enable developers, not the
other way around.

More about us: www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZL7mMI-CKU
[http://newrelic.com/nerdlife](http://newrelic.com/nerdlife)

Come take a look at our jobs.
[http://newrelic.com/jobs](http://newrelic.com/jobs)

------
michaelbrittain
Housebites – London, UK – Lead PHP Developer

We’re looking for a lead PHP developer to join Housebites, one of the hottest
startups out of London: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/02/gastronomic-
landmine/](http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/02/gastronomic-landmine/)

You’ll be joining at a very exciting time in our history, as we launch our new
home dining service that will help people to unlock their creativity in the
kitchen. Working as a lead developer, you will helping to deliver and support
a world class product within a fast paced, agile environment. Your tasks will
be varied and could include development on any one of our systems (web,
mobile, social booking, reporting). You should be a self-starter, as
demonstrated by your own project work outside of studies or employment.

PRE-REQUISITES -PHP development experience -Experience of at least one PHP
framework -Understanding of MVC architecture and Object Oriented programming
-An entrepreneurial spirit and passion to work in an awesome team!

DESIRABLE: -Familiarity with Codeigniter -Experience using the full LAMP stack
-Front-end Ajax/JQuery/HTML/CSS experience -ORM and data modelling -Experience
of agile processes -Understanding of revision control systems (svn, git)

Please e-mail mike@housebites.com if you’re interested, with HN in the
subject.

------
michool
Crowdscores -
[https://crowdscores.co.uk/jobs/](https://crowdscores.co.uk/jobs/) \- London,
UK

Javascript Developer for real-time sports

You will work on a well structured, real-time single page application which is
written using BackboneJS, SASS and other technologies and communicating via a
RESTful API and Push notifications. You will be expected to play a big part in
the development and direction of our web app, with the possibility of it
becoming a team leading role as we grow.

We're looking for someone with strong experience writing structured, object
oriented Javascript with an emphasis on readability and maintainability. It is
assumed that this also implies strong TDD/BDD experience.

You think systemically, implement quickly and innovate fiercely. You also
understand that learning is the key to growth and that being outside your
comfort zone is the only way to learn. Anything else you bring would be a
bonus, and we're specifically looking for: \- Experience with Backbone.js or
other MV* framework \- Understanding of RESTful web services \- Knowledge of
real-time push/long-polling technologies \- Experience working with Git \-
Experience working in an Agile/SCRUM environment \- Any experience of Python
would be great

We are offering a great environment, a competitive salary and stock options to
the right person. This is an onsite role so you must have the right to live
and work in the UK.

Please email your CV and Github account if you have one to
jobs@crowdscores.co.uk

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by over 8mm teachers and students to manage behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup with $1.6mm in funding some of the biggest
names in the valley (Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch
Kapor...), and we're one of the fastest growing education companies of all
time.

We're the only non-YC company that Paul Graham has invested in. We've built a
product that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement with millions of
kids, and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully with you on
board. If you're a strong hacker who wants to use JavaScript to change the
world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
    
      --------------------------    
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:
[http://www.classdojo.com/jobs](http://www.classdojo.com/jobs) We are looking
for:

    
    
      * Full Stack Engineer
    
      * Front-end Engineer  
    
      * Android/iOS Engineer  
    
      * Backend and Database Ops  
    
    

If you think you're a good developer but don't fit into those buckets, get in
touch anyway.

------
rvivek
Interviewstreet (YC S11) is hiring in MountainView & Bangalore.

Our mission is to connect great talent with great opportunities in the fastest
and efficient way.

We have two products -

a. One for enterprises (interviewstreet.com) which helps companies to screen
programmers effectively using coding challenges. It's used by leading
technology companies like Facebook, Amazon, Walmart, Box, Evernote, Palantir,
Groupon, etc.

b. Build the community of programmers in different domains of Computer Science
at hackerrank.com. Every hacker has one type of challenge in a particular
domain (AI or ML or functional programming, etc.) that really intrigues
him/her. We are building the centralized platform for the most interesting
problems across these domains from novice to real-world.

Fast forward 3-5 years, we will be a company with thousands of technology
companies as our customers and a million programmers in HackerRank building
one of the most effective and fun platform for talent. The result is much
bigger than just jobs but an aggregation of the "brains" of all the problem
solvers - hugely powerful.

We are well-funded by YC, Khosla ventures, Jawed Karim and many more. We are a
team of 23, fast growing and hiring across different roles - hackers, sales,
marketing, etc.

If you're interested, please e-mail team [at] interviewstreet with your
strongest forte and biggest failure. We'll take it forward from there.

Looking forward to working with you - Vivek, co-founder, interviewstreet

~~~
Avijit
Hello, Interviewstreet Handle: Avijit Hacker Email ID:
avijitsinghthakur18@gmail.com

Biggest Failure: In 2007, I went for a Hindi Declamation Contest where I need
to give a presentation against a big crowd on topic. I saw the crowd and stood
still like a statue. I prepared for that contest for 7 days but biggest
mistake I did, I was preparing for the content in my speech but not for how I
should face the crowd. That day everybody laughed. I went back, my father told
me that day, Avi see when we go on stage even if we perform good or bad that
crowd is not gonna kill or hurt us then why we should get scared of them. Its
your voice which is controlling them. Today I am a good presenter in result of
that lesson.

Biggest Achievement: I always considered myself as a programmer but when I
first saw Interview street and its challenges I realized my true level.
Improving myself as a programmer here to analyze a problem more precisely is
one among my biggest achievement . I am proud that today I am more or less a
programmer.

Regards, Avijit

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco, CA -
[http://www.entelo.com/jobs](http://www.entelo.com/jobs)

We're a fast-growing startup generating meaningful revenue and helping
companies with their #1 barrier to growth: Hiring in-demand engineers,
designers, data scientists, marketers and salespeople. We're backed by two
top-tier VCs (Battery Ventures and Menlo Ventures) and based in Mission in San
Francisco.

In addition to the standard competitive salary, generous equity and great
benefits (100% of employee health care premium) we throw in some great bonuses
like matching donations to non-profits (up to $1,000 annually), free UberX
rides from the office to/from Cal-Train or BART and TaskRabbit gift cards.

We're currently looking for the following:

* Engineers - [http://www.entelo.com/jobs/engineering](http://www.entelo.com/jobs/engineering)

* Marketers - [http://www.entelo.com/jobs/marketing](http://www.entelo.com/jobs/marketing)

* Salespeople - [http://www.entelo.com/jobs/sales](http://www.entelo.com/jobs/sales)

* Executive Assistant

If you're interested, please send an email to jobs@entelo.com or feel free to
reach out to me anytime (I'm one of our founders) at jon@entelo.com.

P.S. Of course we're using Entelo to hire our team as well! :)

------
ketralnis
At Hipmunk we're hiring full-stack web engineers (a backend/frontend specialty
would be okay if significant), an iOS engineer, and a devops engineer.

The position is in San Francisco. We offer the standard health benefits, in
addition to an annual personal travel stipend. Plus we're awesome to work with
:)

More details: [http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

Drop me an email at david at hipmunk dot com or use the link at the bottom of
the jobs page above

------
magic_at_enimai
ënimai - www.enimai.com - Mountain View CA - Full Time, (H1B Transfers)

ënimai develops hardware and software that pushes the boundaries of what is
possible with computers. ënimai believes technology should be magic.

We are looking for extraordinary programmers.

Programmers who, true to the spirit, can work with any programming language to
solve the problem at hand. Generalists who can become specialists in any
field. Experts in fields where we are pushing the boundaries of what is
possible. Algorithms, computer vision, machine learning, math, robotics, ad-
hoc wireless & Bluetooth, mobile (iOS/Android) and very low power embedded
systems. The team has previously built very successful products at Apple,
Amazon/Lab126, Google etc.

You will be challenged and pushed to your limit. You may have to rewrite your
favourite C++ library to work in a system with 8KB RAM or scale it to
massively parallel machines. You will be responsible for every bit of memory
you allocate and every CPU cycle you burn.

You will be rewarded with better than industry pay and equity. However, the
biggest reward will not have dollar figures attached to it. It is the feeling
you get doing what you do best and making an impact in this world.

Apply at [http://enimai.theresumator.com/](http://enimai.theresumator.com/) or
drop us an email at stdin@enimai.com

~~~
zerr
Are you open to extraordinary programmers working remotely from Europe?

------
michaelbrittain
Housebites – London, UK – Lead PHP Developer

We’re looking for a lead PHP developer to join Housebites, one of the hottest
startups out of London: [http://mashable.com/2013/05/22/london-
startups/](http://mashable.com/2013/05/22/london-startups/)

You’ll be joining at a very exciting time in our history, as we launch our new
home dining service that will help people to unlock their creativity in the
kitchen. Working as a lead developer, you will helping to deliver and support
a world class product within a fast paced, agile environment. Your tasks will
be varied and could include development on any one of our systems (web,
mobile, social booking, reporting). You should be a self-starter, as
demonstrated by your own project work outside of studies or employment.

PRE-REQUISITES -PHP development experience -Experience of at least one PHP
framework -Understanding of MVC architecture and Object Oriented programming
-An entrepreneurial spirit and passion to work in an awesome team!

DESIRABLE: -Familiarity with Codeigniter -Experience using the full LAMP stack
-Front-end Ajax/JQuery/HTML/CSS experience -ORM and data modelling -Experience
of agile processes -Understanding of revision control systems (svn, git)

Please e-mail mike@housebites.com if you’re interested, with HN in the
subject.

------
jcater
SteepRock is seeking a full-time, experienced Python engineer based in the US
to help us deliver high quality applications to the pharmaceutical industry.
This job is REMOTE only.

We are a fast-paced, client-focused company; we want to continue our success
and don't mind working hard to get there. We're looking for someone who's got
great attention to detail, loves writing Python code and solve challenging
problems on sometimes challenging deadlines. Sounds good? Please apply to join
our energetic team!

SteepRock ([http://www.steeprockinc.com](http://www.steeprockinc.com)) is an
established software and services firm in the Pharmaceutical industry that has
an immediate opening for a Python developer. In this position, you will be
working closely with the CTO and other senior developers.

REQUIREMENTS: \- 2+ years of enterprise scale software development experience.
\- Extensive direct experience developing, delivering and maintaining a multi-
user browser-based application \- Commercial Python experience and complete
command of the language \- Ability to write and read SQL, including complex
joins and optimization \- Solid understanding of JavaScript fundamentals \-
Solid understanding of HTML and CSS

Apply to jason.cater@steeprockinc.com. Please include resume and salary
expectations.

------
securingsincity
PlatformQ - Needham Ma

PlatformQ has launched the first generation of a revolutionary online event
model to deliver unique and valuable content using the latest video,
networking and Web 2.0 technologies. The company’s current online event
platform offers audiences live, video-based interaction with content providers
and peers. It also provides leading edge tools for marketers, to help them
attain their branding, lead generation and sales goals.

We are currently looking for software professionals and it could be you if:

Requirements:

You can do anything with HTML/CSS and JavaScript( Backbone, jQuery, Require)
You believe in ORM and have dabbled with NoSQL You care about unit tests You
know design patterns and when to use them (MVC, IoC, AOP) You code in Java You
commit code constantly You understand that responsive design is not new but
it's time has come You thrive on building applications used by lots and lots
of people You believe in your heart that agile is better You contribute, care,
speak up, listen, enjoy Benefits:

Medical coverage Dental coverage Vision coverage Health & wellness benefits
Generous vacation policy 401K matching Long-term disability coverage Great
location walking distance to Commuter Rail and Needham Center

PlatformQ, LLC. is an Equal Opportunity Employer. This company does not and
will not discriminate in employment and personnel practices.

In addition, candidates should be familiar with working locally or remotely as
part of a team.

feel free to email me at jhrisho AT platformq.com

------
glou
Racevine.com - Los Angeles - Ruby on Rails Engineer - Full Time

Our motto is "I heard it through the Racevine": We're building a Yelp and
Ticketmaster for endurance races (5K's, marathons, triathlons, etc). With
society becoming more and more concerned about fitness/wellness, endurance
racing has become one of the fastest growing sports in the world, yet it lacks
a goto source of information. We are building the world's first comprehensive
index of races and creating a community where people can connect and share
their amazing experiences.

We are part of the inaugural class of the USC/Kleiner Perkins Startup
Accelerator (ending August 16th). We're in the accelerator's LA offices until
the end of the summer then plan to move to an office in the bay area shortly
after. If you join before the end of the program, you'll get access to all the
events and network the program has to offer.

You are ideally a full stack rails engineer with a passion for creating
amazing consumer web experiences and would relish the opportunity to disrupt
an industry traditionally underserved by tech. You'll be our first hire, so
there's tons of room to make a big impact. Bonus points if you've ever done a
race before! Contact greg@racevine.com for more information.

------
klistwan
Kira Talent ([https://www.kiratalent.com](https://www.kiratalent.com)) -
Toronto, Canada

At Kira Talent, we help employers spot high-performers earlier in the hiring
process through timed video interviews.

A bit about us:

    
    
      * We’re a small team (you’d be #7), based in the heart of downtown Toronto
      * We’re well funded and have had paying clients since day 1 of the company
      * We’re hiring designers and all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend
      * We think even enterprise software can be beautiful, and pride ourselves on our design.
    

Fun Fact: Every single one of our developers has committed code within their
first day at work; some within their first hour.

Here’s some stuff we’ve been working on lately:

    
    
      * Building infrastructure to allow us to scale our video recording and streaming
      * Re-building the UI-heavy sections of our product using AngularJS
      * Designing and creating our mobile suite for both job candidates and employers alike
      * Presenting analytics data captured in our product to the end user, and our team interally
    

We use Python/Django, AngularJS, ActionScript, MySQL (and some MongoDB), but
you’d be free to choose your own tools and libraries.

If this sounds fun, let’s chat! My name is Konrad, and you can send me a note
at konrad@kiratalent.com. :)

------
pcdgroup
PCD Group ([http://pcdgroup.com/](http://pcdgroup.com/)) - Portland, Oregon -
Full time in-house (and freelance)

Web Application Developer (Software Engineer)

We need a Web Developer to assist in the development and support of full
lifecycle web applications. Responsible for a variety of projects ranging from
private intranet web applications to large scale, public facing Internet
sites; including front-end web development and back-end CGI programming. We
specialize in the strategic, creative and technical delivery of websites as
well as custom web applications such as CRM, CMS and other web-based business
applications.

Amazing team, competitive salary, a strong emphasis on professional
development, amazing benefits package and fantastic river view. Our benefits
include medical, dental, vision, alternative care, flexible spending accounts,
401(k) plan with employer contribution, sick leave and paid time off. We look
forward to hearing from you.

To Apply:
[https://www.pcdlinktrack.com/jobapp/1?referrer=hn&position=s...](https://www.pcdlinktrack.com/jobapp/1?referrer=hn&position=sft_engr)

Job Description:
[http://pcdgroup.com/careers/engineer/](http://pcdgroup.com/careers/engineer/)

------
ryporter
AMA Capital -- Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

AMA Capital trades billions of dollars per day in the foreign exchange
markets.

We are all engineers, and we all do a little bit of everything. We design and
implement our own trading strategies and infrastructure, down to the
networking code that ties us in to financial markets. We are a very small team
(I am the only employee) and are looking to add one or two engineers who will
focus on strategy or on infrastructure.

No experience or specific knowledge of finance is required. However, you do
need to be at least interested in financial markets and to be able to
implement your strategies carefully in C++.

An example of a project that a member of our infrastructure team could work on
is a system for logging to non-volatile memory. We generate large logs that
cover everything from prices to transaction data. NVDIMMs are a form of RAM
that survives power loss. Hardware like this has been on the horizon for a
while, but it is just now becoming available to early adopters. Writes to
NVDIMMs will be nearly instantaneous and immediately durable. This project
will be to develop an NVDIMM-based system that simultaneously functions as a
log, an IPC mechanism, and a searchable database for analysis. Making this
work will involve a number of pieces: kernel drivers, CPU cache control, lock-
free synchronization, a daemon to write everything back to long-term (i.e.
less expensive) storage, and more. If this works well, we plan to open-source
all the pieces.

[http://amacapital.net/careers.html](http://amacapital.net/careers.html)

------
dannyroberts1
Cambridge, MA

Dimagi - [http://www.dimagi.com/](http://www.dimagi.com/)

Where else can your passion for programming and open source tools take you? At
Dimagi, literally anywhere. I've worked at Dimagi for two years and it's a
breath of fresh air. We're looking for talented, adventurous coders to dive in
to one of our core mobile health platforms already affecting hundreds of
thousands of the world's poor and underserved. Our team of top-notch coders
has on-site experience in over 25 countries covering East Africa, Central
Asia, South America, and the Indian subcontinent, and travel is an important
part of every developer's experience. Dimagi's prioritization of global impact
and employee growth and satisfaction over the bottom line makes Dimagi a
continuously fresh, exciting, and genuine place to work, and keeps us all
honest about what we're in it for.

We're always open and ready to try something new. What else would you expect
from the company that packed up and moved to Brazil for the 5 coldest weeks of
the Boston winter? [http://bit.ly/JSerBp](http://bit.ly/JSerBp)

Come join us: [http://www.dimagi.com/careers](http://www.dimagi.com/careers)

------
skhim
Brilliant - [https://brilliant.org/](https://brilliant.org/) \- Hiring senior
full stack engineers in SF (remote OK, H1B OK)

\- Fact: The US government spends .026% of its education budget on gifted
programs.

\- Fact: Most of the world's high aptitude students don’t have access to the
resources and opportunities necessary to reach their full potential.

\- Our mission: To democratize the way smart, driven high school and college
students are identified and developed by making an intellectually challenging
environment available online.

\- What we do: Brilliant is an online problem solving community for high
aptitude students in math, science, and computer science.

\- Our vision for the future: To change the rules by which humans are valued
and afforded access to opportunities by providing a platform of recognition
that is meritocratic and transcends national and socioeconomic borders. Learn
more about our vision by watching our TEDx talk (10 minutes)
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnQCYZ8Oz8Q&feature=em-
share_...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnQCYZ8Oz8Q&feature=em-
share_video_user)

\- Our growth: We have been online for about 8 months and have over 100,000
registered users from 135 countries, with the userbase doubling every 8 weeks.

------
paulaminc
Watertown, MA; Technical Sales Engineer @SoftArtisans What We Do: We develop
innovative and scalable enterprise software. Our products are OfficeWriter
[http://www.officewriter.com/(an](http://www.officewriter.com/\(an) API for
reading and writing Microsoft Office documents) and FileUp
[http://fileup.softartisans.com/](http://fileup.softartisans.com/) (a secure
and easy-to-use File Transfer API).

Who We Are: -We are a close-knit and agile team -We work hard: crafting
beautiful code while solving challenging problems -We play hard: office
foosball, board games, cookouts, and company retreats

As a Technical Sales Engineer [http://www.softartisans.com/technical-sales-
engineer](http://www.softartisans.com/technical-sales-engineer), you'll
provide the technical aspect to our Sales team in interacting with our pre-
sales customer base of Developers and IT Professionals who are using our
products to add functionality to their ASP.NET, Reporting Services and
SharePoint applications. You will provide assistance in creating Proof of
Concepts and technical demonstrations for our pre-sales customers.

Interested? Send your resume to hr@softartisans.com

------
jdonelan
San Francisco - MuleSoft - JavaScript/Node Developers

We're hiring server-side JavaScript/Node.js developers to develop high-
performance and highly-scalable event-driven features which will provide the
backbone for cloudhub.io. CloudHub is our PaaS which recently won the SIIA
Software CODiE Award for Best Integration Solution. This is a greenfield
project so there is tons of room for you to be creative, solve impossible
problems, try new technologies and make your personal mark on things. In
addition you will also have the opportunity to develop client-side SPAs using
JavaScript and frameworks like Ember and Angular - if you like. We're looking
for developers active in the open source community (we're an open source
company) and most of our team are open source contributors. It's a great and
exciting company, fun team and we're offering excellent compensation and
equity.

Shoot me an email at james.donelan at mulesoft.com or head over to
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=orGEXfws&s=ycombinator](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=orGEXfws&s=ycombinator)
[http://www.mulesoft.com/careers](http://www.mulesoft.com/careers)

\- James

------
robg
Want to hack the body and brain?

Neumitra is hiring full-time hardware and web engineers to join our founding
team. We build wearable, mobile technologies to use data from your biology to
transform how we all live, work, and play.

Email us hello@neumitra.com

We look for people who love building things, strive for craftsmanship, and use
data to iterate. Founded by a neuroscientist (me!), a rocket scientist, and a
biotechnology engineer, we aim to control our own destiny with a dedicated,
like-minded team.

Boston, MA at Copley

------
mzone
Machine Zone - Mobile Gaming Startup (YC 2008) - Fulltime in Palo Alto, CA

www.machinezone.com

We are focused on creating the most engaging free-to-play mobile social games
in the world. After launching in 2008 with Y Combinator, Machine Zone has seen
explosive annual growth with its highly successful free-to-play games,
including iMob, Original Gangstaz, Global War, iMob 2, Race or Die 2, and new
releases on the horizon. To date, the company has well over 40 million
downloads of their iPhone games. We operate profitably and have raised two
rounds of funding from Anthos Capital, Baseline Ventures, and Menlo Ventures.

Winner of the Crunchies Award (Techcrunch), we are a unique, highly talented
and ambitious team of free-to-play game experts and rock-star engineers, all
focused on building highly engaging mobile experiences for its gamers. We
continue to expand our teams and look for top talent around the world to build
not only the most exciting technical and social projects in mobile gaming, but
to help create the best gaming company.

We are currently looking for any and all sharp, driven engineers but are
particularly interested in people with backgrounds in:

-DevOps/Systems Engineering

-MySQL Database Administration or Business Intelligence

-C++ Game Development

-SDK Architecture

We pay competitively and have excellent perks (including catered dinners, free
massages and house cleaning services, snacks, etc.)

If you are interested please shoot a quick email with your resume and any
relevant links to akoike@machinezone.com

------
markhelo
WELLO - San Francisco, CA - UX Design Lead

At Wello ([https://www.wello.com](https://www.wello.com)), we are rethinking
how people get fit. We are bringing the Gym to your home over live video. The
fitness options today work for the highly motivated but not for the rest which
is evident in the rising obesity rates in the country.

We want you to come help us design our user experiences. Our users are across
all age groups, some who are fit and some who are wanting to be more fit. Our
design challenge is to build a product that makes it really easy for users to
do a workout from end-to-end by getting out of their way and wowing them with
the experience.

We think any of our team mates should have the following traits. Hardworking,
analytical and a great sense of humor. They should be serious about their
work, but not take themselves too seriously. We recommend that you try our
product so you can tell us how you can make us better.

Our customers love us. Every 2 out of 3 users who works out with one of our
trainers comes back for more. We graduated from Rock Health in Spring and have
some great investors who get marketplaces such as ours. We make money when
users pay to workout with a trainer. And our prices are a fraction of the gym
costs thanks to efficiencies we provide. This also means we are lowering the
cost for our customers.

We use our own platform to keep ourselves healthy. We are a small team, so
your impact and influence on our culture will be huge. We love the Netflix
philosophy of context and control.

Contact us at jobs@wello.com or ping me at amol@wello.com with your resume.

------
colinschlueter
Berlin, Germany - [http://www.sofatutor.com/](http://www.sofatutor.com/) \-
Ruby/Rails - full-time

We're looking to grow our technical team and are searching for one or two
great Ruby on Rails developers. Additionally we're hiring for several
positions in our product, marketing and editorial teams.

sofatutor.com is an educational video platform, one of the largest education
startups in Germany and has recently been named one of Europe's top 3 EdTech
companies. We're a small technical team building a fast-growing online
platform to help students study for school and university, using Ruby, Rails,
Amazon Web Services and a bunch of related tools and services.

We've got a cool office and a fantastic team here in central Berlin and are
building an international team, so we'll help with the German bureaucracy,
residency status etc. for anyone who'd like to join us from abroad.

Full job descriptions (in German and English) at
[http://www.sofatutor.com/jobs](http://www.sofatutor.com/jobs), but feel free
to contact me (CTO & Managing director) directly if you're interested, know
someone who might be or simply have any questions (colin@sofatutor.com).

------
startup-berlin
Looking for Developers and CTO for early-stage Startup in Berlin. English and
German speakers welcome, EU work-permit necessary.

Are you interested in working for an early stage startup in one of the coolest
cities in the world? Perfect! After graduating from Brown University, I just
finished collecting a pre-seed round for an innovative social-media startup
that is still in Stealth Mode. My startup team is looking for developers
experienced in App or Website development that know their way around Ruby or
PHP or iOS. If you have worked with social networks before, it’s a big plus,
but not necessary, as we like to attract anybody that can adapt and take on
new challenges.

Why should you apply? 3 reasons: 1.) You get to create an innovative social
media product from the ground up that will scale all around the world!!! 2.)
We do not just offer money, but also significant equity, so that you directly
profit from the financial upside. 3.) If you have been to Berlin before, you
know that it is one of the must international, buzzing cities in the world. I
assure you, Berlin is tons of fun, super cheap to live in and you don’t need
to know a word of German to get around.

Contact us to apply and for more information:
startup.berlin.recruiting@gmail.com

------
aaaron
AdRoll. San Francisco, CA. H1B welcome.

Turns out ad tech has some of the most interesting problems you'll find
anywhere. AdRoll's engineers are conquering problems in big data (HBase),
machine learning (Mahout), real-time processing (Erlang/Storm/Kafka) and UX
(Backbone). We make this stuff work for almost 10,000 customers. We're looking
for smart, hungry folks across the board.

* In recent weeks, we were named the "Best Place To Work" in SF (mid-sized tech). [http://blog.adroll.com/best-places-to-work-sf-biz-times](http://blog.adroll.com/best-places-to-work-sf-biz-times)

* Our tech stack was featured on the Amazon's AWS blog a few weeks back: [http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/04/real-time-ad-impression-b...](http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/04/real-time-ad-impression-b...).

* We were recently ranked the fasting growing private company in California by Inc magazine: [http://www.inc.com/profile/adroll](http://www.inc.com/profile/adroll)

Email us at jobs.engineers@adroll.com or visit
[http://www.adroll.com/about/careers](http://www.adroll.com/about/careers).

------
pytrin
Binpress, Mountain View, CA, Full-Time

We are the marketplace for commercial open-source, connecting open-source
developers with businesses and enterprises through commercial licensing,
support, customization and integration services.

[http://www.binpress.com](http://www.binpress.com)

We are in the 500startups accelerator program batch #6 (ending August 1st),
and have already raised half of our seed round. We're generating significant
revenue and are trying to change the way software is being developed.

We are looking to fill out a few positions:

* Growth hacker - paid / organic acquisition person (PPC, SEO, SEM, Content marketing) with creative, out-of-the-box thinking for acquiring new customers and publishers.

* Developer evangelist / community manager - an outgoing developer who loves to attend meetups, hackathons and engage people on social media and offline. You will be doing all of that as well as active outreach to find our next top developers on the marketplace.

We're a small and extremely agile team. You'll be one of our first hires, and
you can expect significant equity in addition to a competitive salary if you
produce results.

We'll be in the 500startups offices in Mountain View until the end of August,
and then move to an office in the bay area. If you join before the end of the
program, you'll have access to all the program events and network.

Please apply via AngelList at
[https://angel.co/jobs?startup_id=2506](https://angel.co/jobs?startup_id=2506)

------
adam0101
Travelers - Hartford CT

As an Automation Engineer you will work as part of a team responsible for
developing automation solutions for Travelers. In this position you will
develop and maintain automation infrastructure and scripts, author and
maintain documentation for the infrastructure, and work with other engineers
to gather requirements for new solutions. A successful Automation Engineer is
creative, team-oriented, technology savvy, and driven to produce results. This
discipline requires a combination of software development and testing skills.

Qualifications:

• Strong understanding and ability to apply concepts related to computer
architecture, data structures and standard programming practices. • Experience
with Enterprise automation and administration tools: BMC Atrium Orchestrator,
Microsoft Orchestrator, Microsoft System Center Config Manager, etc •
Experience programming in at least one major scripting language: Python, Perl,
etc • Strong oral and written communication skills are essential. • Experience
developing automated tests and automation infrastructure. • Experience using
more than one OS platform. (Windows, Linux, Solaris, FreeBSD, etc.) • Ability
to work collaboratively within a team of other engineers

------
Peroni
London, UK. Full-time Ruby / Rails Developers

globaldev.co.uk are the team behind the worlds leading social discovery and
dating company.

You'd be hard pushed to find another environment where you get to work on such
a range of challenges. Everything from everyday web development, through to
full on engineering on our RabbitMQ based email system that pushes out
millions of emails every single day.

Our team regularly speak at various tech events and one of our engineers was
one of the headline speakers at EuRuKo last weekend so you'll be working
alongside engineers who actively participate in improving the Ruby community.

We have a development team based right next to Waterloo station in London and
our HQ is in Windsor, Berkshire. We don't mind what office you choose to work
in.

You can find a full job spec here:
[http://globalpersonals.theresumator.com/apply/3BSEPp/Ruby-
En...](http://globalpersonals.theresumator.com/apply/3BSEPp/Ruby-
Engineer.html)

We're also on the lookout for a full-time, permanent developer in test to join
our team so if you know anyone, send them my way.

Email me if you'd rather not apply on our site or if you just want to find out
more about the role or the company: sbuckley@globaldev.co.uk

------
mdilawari
Backend/Big Data Engineer - Boston, MA

[http://www.localytics.com](http://www.localytics.com) jobs@localytics.com

Critical Role to help us architect our Big Data solutions. The backend's team
primary language is Scala, however we write a lot of ruby as well.

You will work on our data processing pipeline and internal APIs which handle
hundreds of gigabytes every day from millions of phones. This is a chance to
work on challenges of scale in a motivated, fast growing team. This is an
important role that will have a significant impact on the direction of our
product and technology.

We value passion and ability over experience so while we are looking for
candidates who have a background in big data and distributed systems, we are
willing to invest in a team member with a passion for learning. Saying that,
here are some requirements:

* Bachelors in Computer Science / related field or equivalent work experience

* Experience with some or all of the following: Amazon Web Services, Analytics, Big Data, Chef, Distributed Systems, Hadoop, MongoDB, Scala

* A focus on scaling horizontally rather than vertically

* Passion for and ability to thrive in a fast-paced start-up environment

* Ability to learn quickly and work independently

* An understanding of data structures

* Ability to reason about performance tradeoffs

------
zukhan
FULLTIME or INTERN. Offices in San Francisco, Menlo Park, and Boston

Delphix is a data virtualization company that is doing for databases what
VMware did for servers - this is a massive market, and we are on track for
similar success. We're looking for software generalists to help build our full
stack, from the operating system and filesystem, to the Java management stack,
and the GUI.

The engineering team at Delphix is composed of the inventors and architects of
the VMware platform, ZFS filesystem, DTrace, Oracle RAC, DataGuard, and
Flashback.

We've built an engineering culture where anyone with a good idea can have a
voice and drive unique projects. Whether it's developing new abstractions in
the filesystem, designing an architecture to interoperate with a novel
database, or developing a new cloud paradigm for virtualizing data, there is
no lack of hard problems and opportunities at Delphix.

The Delphix platform has already established itself as the premier platform
for structured data management in the enterprise world. In our first year of
selling, we added 50 large corporate customers, including many from the
fortune 500 (Proctor & Gamble, RBS, Fidelity, Deutsche Bank, Comcast, Staples,
Qualcomm, among others).

We have offices in Menlo Park, San Francisco, and Cambridge, MA.

Check out our technical blogs at
[http://blog.delphix.com](http://blog.delphix.com).

News coverage: [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/delphix-
raises-25-mi...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/delphix-
raises-25-million-in-series-c-funding-157445155.html)

------
WadeWilliams
Local Motors - Phoenix, AZ - Relocation & Part Time Telecommute, US Citizen
only

Front End Web Engineer

Local Motors - is a next-generation, disruptive, community-based vehicle
innovation company. You can get a better sense here, as well as a sense of our
culture: [http://youtube.com/localmotors](http://youtube.com/localmotors)

LM Tech is a tight team who work really well together to build game-changing
web apps for Local Motors. We hire smart competent people who use current
frameworks and write tight, reusable code so that we can move really quickly
without compromising quality or having a coronary in the process.

Our team is growing but well-balanced with separate players for UX, UI/web
graphic design, front end angular development, back-end Django/Python
development and a sysadmin/magician that has done really cool things with
Amazon and Vagrant to make sure we have the best of environments at all times.
We are looking for the right person to multiply our angular front-end
firepower so we can rock even more. This person will work closely with the
entire team to build the next generation co-creation platform for vehicle
development and e-commerce.

requirements: \- Exposure to angular.js \- 5+ years solid experience with
javascript, AJAX and JSON \- advanced HTML, CSS \- available to work out of
our Chandler, AZ location with part time telecommuting and relocation
available

pluses: \- experience with Django \- configuring and working with GruntJS \-
experience with Foundation 4

If you are this person (or know this person), send a resume with a cover
letter telling us about you to jobs@localmotors.com

------
derricki
Salt Lake City, UT - Lucidchart

Lucidchart is building world class graphical applications in the browser and
on mobile devices. We're rapidly growing in every dimension of the business
and need people of all experience levels to join the product development team.
Talent and ability to learn are more important than specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart runs with
various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala, MongoDB, AWS,
and MySQL. At Lucidchart your responsibilities would include enhancing
existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Building large products / applications * Scala or
Java * MySQL or other relational database * NoSQL databases (MongoDB
especially desirable) * Opscode Chef or Puppet * Cloud computing (AWS)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - We build killer graphical
web applications that push the boundaries of what's possible in the browser.
Lucidchart is powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the
Internet, optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable from an
installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what can be
done on the web.

Requirements: * Talent

Recommended experience: * Building large products / applications * Javascript
* Google Closure compiler/library * CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation * jQuery *
node.js * Native app development on Android and/or iOS

All applicants email resumes to jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
Ovid
Hanover, Germany. Work Permit/Blue Card and Relocation Assistance Provided.

Several positions available:

\- Two strong Perl developers with testing, refactoring, and "Modern Perl"
experience.

\- A DevOps person. As DevOps, not only will you be responsible for keeping
their systems up and running, you’ll also have the ability to shape the
operations management product all your colleagues are using. You will be there
working with the dev team to help them build the right ops management system.

\- A front-end developer with a keen eye towards Web site design and
implementation. Expert with HTML/CSS/Javascript (jQuery). Also, either knows
Perl or isn't afraid to learn it.

We're recruiting for a company in Hanover, Germany. They're stable, profitable
and they've been in business for years. Hanover is a beautiful, bike-friendly,
mid-sized town in the north of Germany. The cost of living is low and the
quality of life is high. It's a green-friendly town and hosts one of the
largest Oktoberfests in the world. While we're listing "desired" skills, keep
in mind that the company is happy to be flexible on most of this so long as
you can convince them that you can help improve their systems.

See
[http://www.allaroundtheworld.fr/vacancies.html](http://www.allaroundtheworld.fr/vacancies.html)
for more information (we don't yet have the front-end developer position
listed). You can email us at jobs@allaroundtheworld.fr. Please include:

Your name, your timezone (helpful when scheduling interviews!), your CV, where
you heard about us and why you want to live in Germany!

~~~
huhtenberg
Recruiter spam ^

(edit) This is "Who's hiring" thread and it has always been a place for
companies to post their own _direct-hire_ positions. Allow recruitment agency
postings and both the quality and the value of these threads very quickly go
down the drain. I realize that you mean well, but that's not the thread for
your ads unless you are willing to disclose the name of the companies you are
proxying.

~~~
Ovid
If it helps, I'm a real hacker :) Here's some of my open-source code:
[https://github.com/Ovid](https://github.com/Ovid)

Here's some more of my open-source code:
[http://search.cpan.org/~ovid/](http://search.cpan.org/~ovid/)

Here's my tech blog where I give advice to other hackers:
[http://blogs.perl.org/users/ovid/](http://blogs.perl.org/users/ovid/)

I'm a hacker trying to help other hackers live their dreams and I give freely
back to the community.

> This is "Who's hiring" thread and it has always been a place for companies
> to post their own direct-hire positions.

I realize that you disagree with recruiters being here. The lead paragraph for
the "Who is Hiring" threads says the following:

> Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
> INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
> Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive
> assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.

I've never seen anything which states "no recruiters". We specifically looked
for that because we didn't want to violate any TOS or alienate those we are
trying to help.

I'm sorry you disagree with how we've handled this, but we honestly do try to
help people live anywhere in the world. The fact that I've also been writing a
blog helping people do this for years should help back that up.

When candidates contact us with their CV and express an interest in the jobs,
we immediately tell them who is hiring and why. It's hard enough for those who
dream of living abroad to find companies willing to help them. Why restrict
their opportunities?

~~~
huhtenberg
> If it helps, I'm a real hacker :)

Yes, you have "Perl" in your profile, but it doesn't matter, sorry.

> Why restrict their opportunities?

To not set a precedent for other recruiters. This thread _will_ snowball into
an utter dump once more recruiters get a whiff it. And posts like yours set up
the stage just for that.

~~~
just_testing
Have you even seen the list of contributions and modules he has?? That is way
different of just having "Perl" in his profile.

About the snowball of utter dump... that's what downvotes are for.

------
streeter
Educreations ([http://www.educreations.com](http://www.educreations.com)) -
Full Time in Palo Alto, CA

Want to use your skills as a force for good to improve education for all?
Here's your chance.

At Educreations, we believe that the world's best teachers should be available
to all students.

As a first step, we've made it extremely easy for teachers to teach online.
Our top-100 app transforms the iPad into a mobile lesson recording studio, and
hundreds of thousands of teachers and students are using it daily to learn
from each other anytime, anywhere.

Educreations is looking for some sharp, passionate people to help us redefine
online teaching and learning. We were part of the first cohort of Imagine K12
and are funded by Accel Partners, NewSchools Venture fund and other top
angels.

We've set out to make a dent in the future of teaching and learning and if
this sounds like something you're interested in, get in touch.

We are looking for:

    
    
        Strong Python or Objective C Engineers
        Lead Visual Designer
    

[http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-
educreations/](http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-educreations/)

------
dustinrcollins
Carbonite ([http://www.carbonite.com](http://www.carbonite.com)) - Boston, MA
(no remote)

Carbonite leads the consumer cloud backup category with nearly 1.5 million
paying customers and 85% retention rates.

We are looking for engineers to join our Labs team, a small team that ships
MVP apps to test viability and explore new possibilities in the market. We
have a startup feel, with the financial backing of an established company.

We are looking for people excited about new technologies and working full-
stack. We write a lot of services in Python, so if you love Python you'll fit
right in. Some of the other stuff we work with: AWS (EC2, CloudFormation, S3,
etc), Cassandra, AngularJS, Chef, and many more. We write clients for
Windows/Mac/iOS/Android.

We work in Scrum, release every 2 weeks, and iterate based on user feedback.
There is a lot of freedom in this position to work on what you like and
investigate new ideas and tech.

If you're interested in the position, send me an email with some info about
yourself, a resume and your Github (if you have one).

My name is Dustin and I am an engineer on the Labs team. I look forward to
hearing from you! dcollins@carbonite.com

------
kanny96
Boston - Cognii - Full-time, Intern

NLP Engineer

Cognii is an ed-tech startup solving the assessment problem. We are seeking a
very bright and talented NLP engineer. In this role, you will be responsible
for advancing the state of the company's automated grading technology to solve
practical problems in the educational technology. The position demands a
person who has broad interests and is motivated to design and implement
improvements to the company’s system. Some of the responsibilities include:

• Design and implement algorithms for educational assessment

• Do data analysis for different requirements.

• Write different scripts and tools to measure the performances

• Maintain the assessment system.

• Contribute to technical documentation of data analysis systems, solutions
and results

Qualifications:

The ideal candidate will have the following:

• MS or PhD in computer science or related discipline

• Strong background in statistical modeling and machine learning

• Extensive experience programming in C/C++

• Proficiency with SQL, Ruby and Matlab.

• Experience in analyzing data using statistical/psychometric techniques

• Demonstrate a willingness to learn and apply a wide range of technologies

• Strong written and verbal communication skills

Please send your application with the CV to jobs@cognii.com with the title
"[NLP Engineer] YOUR NAME"

[http://cognii.com](http://cognii.com)

------
iball
Rap Genius (Brooklyn, Full Time)

* Rails and iOS/Android developers

* Designers who can front-end develop / front-end developers who can design

 __We pay insanely high salaries and it 's fun!

~~~
onedev
I'm tryna ball, hook it up my dude.

I'm graduating May 2014 from a top 10 CS school, lemme get that dope co-sign
outta college.

Lemme know more bout that job a.k.a. #daily #hustle.

------
weddingtonway
Weddington Way - San Francisco, Full Time, H1B Transfers

Weddington Way is a rapidly growing, venture-backed San Francisco start-up
building a new collaborative shopping experience for wedding parties. We are
passionate about creating a fun, collaborative and rewarding experience for
friends coming together around one of life’s most important events. We've seen
5x growth in revenue from 2011 to 2012 and are on track to see the same type
of massive growth this year.

We are hiring a full-stack engineer. If you are a kick-ass engineer who
thrives in a fast-paced environment where you have ownership over the software
stack and the metrics that drive the business, then Weddington Way might be
the place for you! This is an opportunity to be an early engineer at a fast-
growing startup. There is a LOT of room to jump in and have an impact very
quickly. And then there's the opportunity to grow as the company grows.

Our current technologies include Ruby on Rails, MySQL and Solr.

You can find out more about the role and apply here:
[http://www.weddingtonway.com/jobs/software_engineer](http://www.weddingtonway.com/jobs/software_engineer)

------
endlessvoid94
Bloc ([http://www.bloc.io](http://www.bloc.io)) - INTERN, REMOTE

    
    
      * We're building a vertically integrated education platform.
    
      * We're looking for generalist developers (we're a Ruby shop)
    
      * We're a small team of 6
    
      * We pay market salaries and offer early-employee equity.
    
      * We have traction, revenue, and funding
    
      * Located in a really nice office in SOMA, San Francisco
    
      * Health, Vision, Dental + 401K
    

We work hard and take pride in the products we ship, but we also realize that
building a strong culture and team is the most important thing we could do to
have lasting impact. A few highlights of our culture:

    
    
      * You have a lot of ownership and opportunities to pursue your ideas
    
      * We value the pursuit of knowledge, which means we're pretty nerdy and frequently 
        get into conversations about philosophy, science, etc.
    
      * We're firm believers in enabling all of our employees to continue to grow and 
        master skills they're interested in developing.

Let me know if you're interested: dave [at] bloc.io

------
RedstageHoboken
Redstage (www.redstage.com) - Hoboken,NJ/NYC

1 Fulltime Junior and 1 Fulltime Experienced/Senior web developer

Looking for developers with aspirations to work in a fun, small office
environment. Skills in PHP(LAMP)/CSS/JS are required, if you have previous
experience building eCommerce sites, specifically on Magento, that is a huge
plus.

About Redstage: we are a rapidly-growing team of 20 in Hoboken, NJ. We have
doubled in size in the past 12 months, and planning to double in size in the
next 12. If you are looking to get in on the ground floor of something
special, thi

A bit about the job: we design and develop eCommerce sites in-house, currently
building multiple responsive sites, and preparing to be the first company to
launch fully-featured responsive sites on Magento. We are constantly building
cutting-edge technologies and functionalities, and have solidly inserted
ourselves as a market-leader in researching and defining the new generations
of eCommerce.

If you are looking for more information on this position or would like to
apply, please see:
[http://www.redstage.com/jrwebdev.html](http://www.redstage.com/jrwebdev.html)

------
llasram
Damballa - Atlanta, GA, USA (local preferred, but remote OK)

Damballa is looking for top-notch developers and scientists to join our
Research and Development Team. You would be part of the team responsible for
masterminding the core technologies of Damballa's products – working on
advanced pattern detection algorithms, massive data collection and analysis
solutions, prototyping new detection systems, and advancing large-scale
applications that deliver actionable threat intelligence.

A typical day might involve writing a Hadoop job in Clojure using Cascalog or
using Ruby to drive automated data processing tasks to deliver new data to our
customers. You will be involved with experimentation, development and
deployment, so a passion for understanding our complete technology stack is
necessary.

No prior security experience is necessary, just an interest in the field.
Damballa specializes in analysis of network traffic, so a familiarity with
DNS, HTTP and other forms of network communications technologies is
beneficial.

More details at
[https://www.damballa.com/company/employment](https://www.damballa.com/company/employment)

------
mjewkes
Halifax, Canada. Canadian needed. REMOTE possible. Twisted Oak Studios is
looking for a strong developer interested in project management for our 4 year
old worker-owned consulting company.

Our company's focus is high-tech interactive projects. Over the past year, our
work has included game development (particularly in Unity 3D), graphics/shader
programming, and language and audio processing. We’re mostly platform agnostic
(mobile, desktop, embedded, custom hardware). We don’t do much web tech.

We're interested in working with people who care about their craft. Ideally
this includes thinking at both the design level:

\- data driven work estimation

\- keeping long term technical requirements in mind

\- thinking about how a piece of work contributes to product/project end-value

And the implementation level:

\- code standards

\- readability

\- maintainability

\- exploring new effective development paradigms & techniques.

For this position we’d like to hear a little bit about you, see something that
you’ve worked on that you’re proud of, and hear about how you approach large-
ish projects with a team.

We offer strong compensation, prioritize developer quality of life (limiting
work-weeks, flexible hours), and do varied interesting work. Lots of
opportunities and support for professional development and side-projects.

Lastly, if the relationship is great after 6-12 months, we’ll want to
transition away from wages in to shared-ownership.

Hit me up at jobs@twistedoakstudios.com. I’m committed to responding to every
serious note I receive.

------
TORIG-TG
Agent Services - Ft. Lauderdale or REMOTE

Full-time or Part-time

Full Stack Rails Developer - Lead developer / CTO

We are currently building a mobile-first scheduling, and routing platform for
a specific industry. We are hiring a technical lead who has experience
building innovative products, can build scalable applications, and can
orchestrate a remote team of developers.

We are looking for a developer with solid technical skills who can continue to
turn specifications and ideas into action on Web and Mobile Platforms. We
believe in tight feedback loops between business, product, design, and
engineering to maximize iteration and avoid wasting time building the wrong
thing. During this time, the CTO needs to own the development process and
guide it to successful completion of the first version of our product.

Our team is highly experienced in our target market, and has a proven track
record of success. You will have the freedom to work your own hours, but must
be willing to dedicate a minimum of 20 hours per week. You also have the
freedom to work remotely.

Compensation is negotiable. Our product is currently in development. Our team
is excellent and we are ready to build a flourishing business.

Tyler [at] Torig.com

------
clieu
Clustrix - San Francisco or Seattle

Clustrix has developed a scalable relational database from the ground up,
leveraging massively parallel processing and distributed computing to help
solve one of the harder problems in modern IT -- how to scale a database. Our
solution requires no sharding, no specialized application code, and applies
the latest and greatest in computer science to building a database currently
being deployed in a variety of world-class applications.

We are currently looking for a Senior Software Engineer with significant
experience with systems-level development in C and solid systems experience in
one or more of: File systems, Linux kernel development, Compilers, writing a
web server, developing a game engine, working on a database, developing a
caching engine, a media server, proxy server, or similar.

It's a fun and smart environment with an amazing product. We're growing and
there are a lot of interesting problems to work on.

[http://www.clustrix.com/company/careers-
copy-0?gnk=job&gni=8...](http://www.clustrix.com/company/careers-
copy-0?gnk=job&gni=8acda1103a92c6ef013a9913b0292571)

------
thenanyu
Everlane - RoR Engineer - Full time, San Francisco, experienced.

We are building a fashion retail company from the ground up. We are stepping
into the massive space occupied by the likes of the Calvin Kleins and American
Apparels of the world form the angle of E-commerce first.

We compete in a real way on design, exclusivity and price.

We are profitable, and we are looking for engineers to help us build our
e-commerce platform from the ground up (we run an entirely homegrown stack)

There is lots of freedom here to work on side projects, and really get
involved in the business side of things as well, based on your preference.

Some of our biggest marketing initiatives are engineer-driven
[https://www.everlane.com/whereitravel](https://www.everlane.com/whereitravel)
[https://www.everlane.com/canada](https://www.everlane.com/canada)

Here's our recent feature in the NYTimes
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/09/business/global/fair-
trade...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/09/business/global/fair-trade-
movement-extends-to-clothing.html?pagewanted=all)

Contact nan@everlane.com

------
ILIKEPONIES
Brooklyn, NY. Full stack engineer at Bondsy, a new way to trade with friends.

Bondsy is looking for an experienced engineer who is passionate about building
a great social network.

[http://bondsy.theresumator.com/apply/TMoloT/Full-Stack-
Engin...](http://bondsy.theresumator.com/apply/TMoloT/Full-Stack-
Engineer.html)

Qualifications:

\- You consider youself to be a senior-level developer

\- Mastery of Ruby, Rails, Git, Redis, PostgreSQL, and Heroku

\- Interested in taking ownership of the server-side

\- Experience creating systems that scale for long-term growth

Some recent press:

[http://www.fastcodesign.com/1672649/could-bondsy-become-
ebay...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/1672649/could-bondsy-become-ebay-for-the-
instagram-era#1)

[http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/24/4356366/trading-bacon-
for-...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/24/4356366/trading-bacon-for-beans-a-
mobile-app-helps-users-barter-unwanted-items)

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/sethporges/2013/05/31/meet-
bonds...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/sethporges/2013/05/31/meet-bondsy-the-
new-way-to-buy-barter-and-declutter/)

------
memset
Classic Specs, New York, NY, Full-Time

We have been designing and building high-quality prescription eyewear in
Brooklyn since 2010. We have a number of high-end fashion brands for which we
design and sell eyeglasses.

We're building a company to last - we have revenue, a loyal client base,
sustained and expanding growth. We’re backed by all-star group of investors
and folks who have built some of the most successful fashion brands in the
world. Now we need someone to help build our technology.

Come work with us team to design and implement a white-label software for
managing eyewear websites and order fulfillment across multiple brands!

We're looking for engineers who are interested in building everything - from
inventory management infrastructure to A/B testing our website - for selling
eyewear online.

Our team is small. As an early developer, we’ll ask you to look for things in
our business that can be made more efficient and use technology to improve
them.

You will completely own a feature, from choosing which technology to use,
implementing the frontend, interfacing with our back-end database, and then
measuring its impact on the business.

When you build something cool, we'll open-source it. When you learn something
new, teach us! Help us mentor interns.

Our back-end stack is mostly Python + Flask, using uwsgi on nginx. Our current
project is using mongodb on the backend.

Feel free to email me: jay@classicspecs.com, or apply via:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/36399/python-
developer...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/36399/python-developer-
classic-specs-help-us-take-classic-specs)

------
jasonchen913
10gen(MongoDB) - New York City, Palo Alto Full time -

\- Solutions Architect - Consulting Engineer - Technical Services Engineer -
Etc...

\- We are looking for individuals who are ready to lead other architects,
developers, etc. coming from startups and fortune 500 companies. Experience
with non-relational databases is not needed. We will provide a deep intensive
training course that will teach you the inside and outs of MongoDB.

\- Don't know who we are? \- We're developing and supporting the open source
and document style database: MongoDB. To date, we've raised over $80M,
including strategic investment from Red Hat and Intel. Last year we doubled in
size while revenue grew 4x. We're solving huge data problems for companies
like Metlife, Informatica, Disney, eBay, Craigslist, foursquare, and over 500
others…recently closing out additional very BIG name companies. - ...with that
said... Feel free to reach out to me if there is any interest working here.
...still reading?... We are looking for all types of positions & backgrounds
My e-mail is - jason.chen@10gen.com . Drop me a note so we can setup an
informal chat.

------
jasonzigelbaum
Pod1 :: Interactive Digital Agency

We are an interactive agenecy specializing in eCommerce websites. We are
currently looking for a senior level Front-End Engineer to come on as a
contractor for an ongoing project (to start as soon as possible).

Requirements:

\- Ability to create Pixel Perfect websites with reusable SASS from .psd files
sent from creative. \- Ability to code reusable interactive flows and widgets
with Object Oriented Javascript. \- Ability to communicate well with a Backend
magento engineer and get your hands dirty with PHP if necessary.

Nice to have: \- Speaks Spanish \- Require JS experience \- Magento or other
eCommerce Framework Experience

We are also looking for a full time senior level Backend Magento Engineer.

Requirements:

\- Zend framework experience \- Magento experience \- Excellent LAMP developer
\- Demonstrable Object Oriented experience (preferably in PHP) \- Good
understanding of current HTML/CSS/XHTML standards \- Demonstrable experience
of working with Large Systems \- Understanding of why array_key_exists() is
better than isset()

Contact us at careersny@pod1.com with a resume or github profile. Reference
that you heard about us from hacker news for extra Cred.

*no cover letter necessary ;)

Thanks.

------
mullacnbg
Front End UI Developer at Mallzee in Edinburgh, Scotland

Who? Mallzee is an award winning, city centre Edinburgh based startup up where
technology meets fashion - [http://mallzee.com](http://mallzee.com)

Why? We’re an ever growing team and thanks to recent investment and a
prestigious Scottish Edge award, we’re hiring! We need superstar developers
who want to hit the codebase running and immerse themselves in building an
exciting and unique online fashion shopping experience.

What? You might be a hipster or even a geek, we care only that you’re a
passionate front end developer, comfortable working with a top interaction
designer to build a fashion discovery experience unlike anything seen before.
You’ll have the freedom to make your mark on something truly game changing in
an exciting and collaborative startup environment.

Ideally you’ll be very comfortable with the following technologies:

\- JS (specifically AngularJS)

\- CSS3/SCSS

\- HTML5

\- RESTful APIs

Experience of the following will probably help:

\- E-Commerce

\- Responsive development

\- Continuous integration

\- GitHub

Bonus Points:

\- Awesome nerf gun shot

\- Big time tea drinker

If it’s up your street we’d love to hear from you. Send through a CV, covering
letter and some examples of work you’ve done through to jobs@mallzee.com.

Salary – Competitive + options + NERF gun

------
ggurgone
Front-end Engineer at Graduateland (Copenhagen, DK)

I am looking for an experienced Front-end engineer to join my team.

Since we are building our Front-end infrastructure from the ground up you will
have the freedom and responsibility of making architectural decisions.
Therefore we are looking for people with experience in building large and
scalable web applications and who love challenges and have fun while building
amazing stuff.

Our front-end is built on top of an internal framework written in SASS (SCSS)
and OOCSS (the concept not the framework), Twitter Flight, AMD/RequireJS,
Grunt and we are willing to introduce testing asap!

We recently hired a skilled designer who is redesigning a totally new and
awesome graduateland.com

About us: Graduateland is Europe's largest career network for international
top universities.

We focus on delivering outstanding career portals to universities all over the
world – and we are good at it! We have been able to heavily expand, growing
from 6 to 27 people in 2012 and we are aiming to be 60 at the end of 2013. We
need talented people it could very well be you!

Despite our size we count team members from 8 different countries, and English
is spoken as much as Danish.

Our office is located in the heart of the beautiful Copenhagen. We have a pool
table, weekly pool tournaments and friday bars, fantastic lunches, coffee and
snacks, 5weeks/year of vacations and competitive salaries, we are scandinavian
afterall :)

Feel free to contact me at gg@graduateland.com

I would love to peek into your amazing works/side projects’ code so it would
be awesome if you could provide me with your Github profile or any link to
open source work (or website)

------
adrianpike

      We're looking for the next great hacker for a tight-knit, highly skilled webapp team here at Moz.
    
      About you:
      ---------
    
      - You like to ship delightful and exceptional software.
      - You've been building web software for 5+ years, and are very good at it.
      - You're a generalist, able to move wherever in the stack you might be needed.
      - You love to learn new techniques, languages, and tools.
      - You're comfortable working in a *nix environment.
    
      About the team:
      ---------
    
      - We use Node.js, Backbone.js, and CoffeeScript, with a dash of other languages and frameworks to taste.
      - On the backend, you'll find Cassandra, Redis, MySQL, nsq, and any other tool that solves our problems effectively.
      - We iterate and ship fast. Days are the norm, but we strive for hours.
    
      What we'd love to see:
      ---------
    
      - Open source projects or contributions.
      - A portfolio of some projects you've built.
    
      If you're interested, drop me a line at adrian@moz.com and let's chat.

------
jmvoodoo
Granicus - San Francisco/Chicago

2 full stack engineers, front-end engineers with a desire to learn Rails would
be considered as well.

Granicus is changing the way that people interact with government. From your
local city or school, to the US House and Senate, we work with every level of
government to bring data to the masses and get your voice heard. In today's
disconnected political environment, this mission is more important than ever,
and we need great people to help us execute on it.

We are looking for talented people that can demonstrate above average skill at
their craft. No degree required, no level of experience required. If you know
your shit and can prove it, we want to talk to you.

You will be a member of our "CTO team" a small, agile time within the company
responsible for creating our new products, and solving hard problems within
our company. This position is not advertised on the website, and we will not
work with recruiters. email javier at granicus for more info or to send over
your info (resume, github, portfolio page, whatever you feel represents you
best)

------
jasonchen913
10gen(MongoDB) - New York City, Palo Alto - Full time -

\- Solutions Architect - Consulting Engineer - Technical Services Engineer -
Etc...

-

\- We are looking for individuals who are ready to lead other architects,
developers, etc. Experience with non-relational databases is not needed. We
will provide a deep intensive training course that will teach you the inside
and outs of MongoDB.

\- Don't know who we are? - We're developing and supporting the open source
and document style database: MongoDB. To date, we've raised over $80M,
including strategic investment from Red Hat and Intel. Last year we doubled in
size while revenue grew 4x. We're solving huge data problems for companies
like Metlife, Informatica, Disney, eBay, Craigslist, foursquare, and over 500
others…recently closing out additional very BIG name companies. - ...with that
said... Feel free to reach out to me if there is any interest working here. -

-...still reading?... We are looking for all types of positions & backgrounds. My e-mail is - jason.chen@10gen.com . Drop me a note so we can setup an informal chat.

------
beethousand
Borderfree, New York, NY Full-Time

We are the market leader in international ecommerce, operating a technology
and services platform that enables U.S. retailers to transact with consumers
in more than 100 countries worldwide, with more than two billion potential
customers. Using Borderfree, U.S. retailers can rapidly develop their global
ecommerce business across all dimensions. We take care of every single aspect
of the international order lifecycle, including multi-currency pricing and
payment processing, landed-cost calculation, customs clearance and brokerage,
global logistics orchestration and international fraud management.

We are looking for Frontend, PHP, and Java engineers who are interested in
building heavily intelligent and scalable solutions using the best technology
available.

Our stacks include Play 2+ framework, Java/Scala, PHP, Angular, D3, LESS,
jQuery, Heroku, Salesforce, Redis, Nginx, Solr, CouchBase, Git, SVN and more.

View our openings to apply:
[http://www.borderfree.com/careers](http://www.borderfree.com/careers)

------
nkoren
London, UK -- Full time -- Lead JavaScript developer

Podaris Ltd. is developing a revolutionary next-generation urban/transport
planning and design application. Our core product is a browser-based
collaborative design platform, written entirely in JavaScript. We are seeking
talented, passionate, experienced individuals to make this a reality. We offer
competitive salaries and excellent equity to qualified candidates, and aim to
create a fun and inspiring work environment in the heart of London!

The lead developer will be responsible for defining Podaris' core architecture
and managing the rest of the development team. The most important
qualification is robust experience designing, developing, and deploying large,
complex web applications. This can be a technical co-founder / CTO position
for the right candidate, with significant equity available.

Key requirements:

* 5+ Years experience developing and deploying large & complex web applications. * Expert knowledge of web application software architecture, including AJAX, REST, SOA, and API design * Experience managing teams of programmers using utilising agile methodologies. * Deep understanding of the JavaScript ecosystem, both client-side and server side. * Experience with BDD and TDD development methodologies. Knowledge of SQL, preferably Postgres, and ideally PostGIS

Bonus points for:

* Experience with mapping, GIS, CAD, BIM, 2D vector graphics or 3D modelling programs — both as a user and as a programmer. * Experience with using the Google Maps API and other web-based geographic service APIs. * Experience with microsimulation and agent-based modelling systems.

More information at [http://www.podaris.com/](http://www.podaris.com/) \--
email jobs@podaris.com if you're interested!

------
ivyirwin
Austin, TX. Python Web Developers. Andrew Harper LLC

For 34 years, Andrew Harper has been the leader in high-end, unbiased, luxury
travel reviews. We are starting a new chapter in our business focusing on
changing the way travelers research, book, and enjoy extraordinary trips.

Technologically this translates to ambitious projects founded on our core
data, exposed via an open API. With this foundation we are building a suite of
rich HTML5 apps, intelligent machine learning algorithms, and cutting edge
products and services for the sophisticated traveler.

We’re hiring two full-stack python developers to help lead our growing web
team. Ideal candidates will be able to contribute to the vision of our
development roadmap, translate functional requirements into technical
specifications, and understand how to prioritize features to deliver top notch
products on deadline.

Andrew Harper offers competitive salaries and great benefits -- including a
personal travel fund. Please send inquiries to isentilles[at]andrewharper.com
and include HN in the subject line to be considered.

------
gdan
Menlo Park, CA - Drive Pulse -
[http://drivepulseapp.com](http://drivepulseapp.com)

We've developed a software platform to link you car to your smartphone via ad-
hoc WiFi, providing access to live car data metrics like speed, RPM, turn
radius, and numerous other features. We are building a powerful API for your
car, along with analytic tools for when you're not in it. We're a quickly
growing team of 3 Stanford engineers funded by the Lightspeed summer program.

-Hiring a Lead Hardware Engineer - Schematic Design/Networking/Manage PCB Design/Signal Analysis

-Hiring Software Engineer - Senior mobile developer (iOS), front end developer, server engineer (Rails + Node.js)

The only real requirement about you: - you work quickly and have relevant
experience. For the right candidate, this summer opportunity can turn into a
full-time position on the founding team with significant equity. Apply here -
[http://drivepulseapp.com/jobs](http://drivepulseapp.com/jobs)

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (full-time, H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - [http://www.mindsnacks.com/](http://www.mindsnacks.com/)

\-------------------------------------------------------

We build wonderful educational games in San Francisco. If you are nice and
want to help us make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

Voted Educational App of the Year by Apple. Funded by Sequoia Capital.

We're hiring in lots of areas! Here are a few:

\-------------------------------------------------------

* Android Engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Android-Engi...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Android-Engineer.html)

* Game Designer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-Designe...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-Designer.html)

\-------------------------------------------------------

To apply, visit
[http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers](http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers) For
more info, email us at jobs@mindsnacks.com

------
joecar
PayScale - Seattle, WA
[http://www.payscale.com/about/jobs](http://www.payscale.com/about/jobs)

Looking for two developer postions, one more full stack/front-end oriented and
one platform/backend oriented. In Brief:

What would you do if you had over 457,000,000 facts about workers around the
world–how they are paid, where they work, their commute times, benefits, years
of experience, gender, job satisfaction and more? How would you collect,
organize, display and mine such a large database? These are some of the
challenges we face at online compensation company PayScale, where we have the
world’s largest online database of detailed compensation data mined
continuously with real-time analytics.

See positions for more info about our stack/technologies but really we are
just looking for great developers, also definitely open-minded about
incorporating new things. Great problems to solve, people, and work-life
balance.

If you are interested apply online or just send me an email, joec@paycale.com.

------
jaclynkyre
Scopely-Los Angeles, CA

ABOUT US: Scopely is a rapidly growing social mobile gaming startup founded by
proven entrepreneurs and backed by distinguished investors. Our sunny Los
Angeles office is fueled by an abundant supply of coconut water, coffee, and
camaraderie -- with an irrepressible dash of mischief. In case you don’t live
in LA or you’re not a US citizen, we consider relocation and/or visa costs to
be a small price to pay for world-class talent.

ABOUT YOU: We set the bar extremely high at Scopely, but that's the type of
environment you crave. Your ambition to build something significant and
lasting is exceeded only by your desire to be surrounded by coworkers who are
equally relentless. If you are itching to be involved in a startup that's
going places and where you can have a considerable impact, then you just might
have found your calling at Scopely.

TO APPLY: Check out the latest openings and apply
here:[http://www.scopely.com/jobs/](http://www.scopely.com/jobs/)

------
audaxhealthsol
San Francisco - Audax Health
[http://www.audaxhealth.com/](http://www.audaxhealth.com/)

Audax Health is looking for a strong software engineer who’s a seasoned Java
developer with some familiarity with Scala. Be part of a fast growing startup
that wants to improve & enhance people’s lives by exploring the ways health &
healthcare can be advanced using modern web technologies & a heavy focus on
user interactions. More info can be found here:
[http://www.audaxhealth.com/#/careers](http://www.audaxhealth.com/#/careers)

We're also looking for a mobile developer (Android). We feel that a mobile
experience is a core component of an engaging wellness program and your
contributions will directly improve the lives of millions of people trying to
live healthier lifestyles. Learn more here:
[http://www.audaxhealth.com/#/careers](http://www.audaxhealth.com/#/careers)

------
jcaudillbu
Redbeacon- [http://www.redbeacon.com](http://www.redbeacon.com) Foster City,
CA

Looking for: Front-end, back-end, and mobile engineers

 __About the company __

We’re creating a better way of finding and hiring local services. Redbeacon is
a fierce startup culture where we move fast and take risks.

 __What we need __

Engineers to take ownership of what users see and have a strong voice in how
we enhance and improve the product. Apply technology to drive business results
in a data-driven environment.

 __What you have __

* PASSIONATE about realizing great design through code. * Experience in one or all of the following Python, Django, MySQL, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Objective C, Java (Android) * Software Engineering discipline. No cowboys or lone wolves. You take pride in checking in bug free code.

 __Contact Info __

* Apply online[http://www.redbeacon.com/about/jobs](http://www.redbeacon.com/about/jobs) * __No telecommuting, company located in San Mateo, CA __* H1B sponsorship and transfer available

------
snoshy
Planet Labs Inc. - [http://planet-labs.com](http://planet-labs.com) \- San
Francisco, CA

We provide universal access to information about the changing planet. We'll
soon operate the world’s largest fleet of Earth imaging satellites to
frequently image the entire planet and provide open access to that
information. We have a big mission and we seek highly performing and
accountable people who care deeply about the art of creation.

We're primarily looking for strong software engineers interested in working on
geographic information systems, embedded systems, spacecraft commanding,
mapping, and imagery. While we expect you to have a strong background in
building software systems, no prior experience in these specific systems is
required. You'll code in Python and C++, among other languages.

See our open positions and apply at
[https://planetlabs.recruiterbox.com/](https://planetlabs.recruiterbox.com/).

Come help us build a spacecraft network!

------
nimbusvid
NimbusVid nimbusvid.com - Remote only (Based in Montreal)

NimbusVid is a new unfunded site that streams encrypted video from your
Mega.co.nz cloud storage.

NimbusVid is looking for a full stack web developer in exchange for equity (no
salary is being offered).

You should:

\- Have very strong Javascript skills

\- Have experience with a web framework (Rails, Flask, Django, Bottle, etc).

\- Be good with git

\- Regularly use Linux (Ubuntu). Be able to do basic administration and be
proficient with the shell.

\- Be self-directed with get-it-done attitude.

\- Be able to work alone and with minimal oversight.

\- Be compatible with a scrappy, low-resource environment.

Although not required please mention if you have experience with any of the
following:

\- Parsing or manipulating MP4 and WebM containers

\- JS promise libraries (Q.js)

\- Design skills

\- HTML templating libraries (e.g. Jinja2)

\- HTML5 video

\- Any experience with video advertising.

\- EC2, AWS.

\- Make

\- Deployment tools (ansible, salt stack).

\- SQL (Postgres)

Applicants should submit relevant sample work products as links or attachments
along with a short resume and a short introductory message describing how the
position matches what you are looking for and how your skills and experience
relate to the position being sought.

Applications without relevant sample work products will not be considered.

No salary. Equity only.

nimbusvid AT gmail DOT com

------
ahultgren
Stockholm, Sweden - FULLSTACK DEVELOPER - Fröjd Interactive

I'm a developer at Fröjd, and we're looking for more colleagues. Fröjd is
technical web agency, which means that we focus on building websites (and
sometimes other apps) for other companies, and leave the visual design and
strategy stuff to other agencies. Everyone at Fröjd knows how to code (even
the PMs) and you can expect to work in all ends of the stack; from pixel-
pushing to server setup. From Wordpress to EPiServer. At fröjd you'll do it
all.

Since it vacation time right now, we're looking for people who can start by
august/september (/october).

## About you

    
    
      * Experienced as a developer (at least 3 years, more is better)
    
      * You know any or all of the following really well: PHP, .NET, JS, node.js, Ruby, Java... (etc, I'm sure you get the point)
    
      * And you're willing to learn what you don't know
    
      * Experience with development for mobile
    
      * You want to work in a team of awesome developers
    
      * You want to grow and take responsibility
    
      * You live in Sweden
    
    

There are some more formal requirements that will make the HR ppl happy in the
official ad, check it out:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/35773](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/35773)

## What we offer

    
    
      * Hackday every second week
    
      * Ping-pong every day
    
      * Friday beer every friday
    
      * Office in very central Stockholm (drottninggatan)
    
      * Yearly allowance to go to conferences, seminaries or buy books
      
      * 6 weeks of vacation
    

Follow the link above to apply or email jobs@frojd.se.

PS; we're also looking for Technical Directors and Project Managers. Have a
look at [http://frojd.se/en/career](http://frojd.se/en/career)

------
speek
Boxfish \o/ \- Palo Alto, CA - Full Time -> Data Scientist (you can call
yourself whatever you want, as long as you're up to snuff with ML) - H1B OK
(visa sorted)

Boxfish captures and indexes every word spoken on TV. Our mission is to
harness this vast resource and deliver on our platform, beautiful and
inspiring consumer focused products that reimagine TV discovery. We launched
our product, 'Boxfish Live Guide' on iPhone, iPad, and Android (mobile +
tablet), which a TV discovery app and remote control and are continuing our
march onto GoogleTV and connected devices.

We're a team of 9 and growing, with a position open for an exceptional data
scientist. Long story short, we're looking for developers to build the index
of TV, semantic processing pipelines in realtime, distributed services for
trending, + metrics and search applications (stack: AWS deployed Redis,
MongoDB & ElasticSearch).

If you're interested, get in touch -> marc@boxfish.com

------
omervk
AppMyDay ([http://appmyday.co.il](http://appmyday.co.il)) Tel Aviv, Israel
Full time, permanent, local only at this point Recently seed funded, looking
for first employees

Who we're looking for:

We're looking for senior mobile engineers (iOS/Android) and a team lead. Also
looking for a kick-ass front-end engineer to make our technical dreams come
true. We've got a lot of really cool stuff in the pipeline and we want the
right people to take us to the next level.

About us:

With AppMyDay, your event’s guests can share their experiences and photos ion
their own private, mobile social network. From a wedding or a birthday party
to a corporate gathering or a conference, it just takes a few minutes to set
up your event and distribute invitations to your guests. We even let your
guests create souvenirs like magnets and t-shirt with their own photos on them
right from their own smartphone.

Send your CV to omervk@appmyday.co.il and let me know you came through HN :)

------
fredoliveira
We're hiring at Dashboard.io (remote is fine - we have a distributed team).

Our product was first started as a data and communications platform internal
to 500 Startups. Today, we're serving several other networks too, including
Seedcamp, NXTP, Union Square, AOL, Angelhack. We're doing some pretty
interesting stuff in the intersection of community and startup data/metrics.
We're mainly looking for:

1) Ruby developers with a particular interest in data and metrics. If AARRR
means something to you, or you like the idea of mining data for insights that
help entrepreneurs and funds kick ass, get in touch.

2) User experience designers or front-end developers interested in crafting
great products.

If you fit one of these two profiles, you'll find my contact information in my
profile. We're funded and have a stellar team working with some of the
greatest accelerator programs, venture capital firms and entrepreneurs out
there. Looking forward to hearing from some of you.

------
hardtke
Bright -- San Francisco, CA. Software Engineers, Data Scientists (NLP and
Search focused), SEO, VP Marketing

Have you ever wanted to disrupt an established industry and give it a much-
needed tech makeover? At Bright, this could be your chance! This is an
opportunity to make your mark in the job search space by developing new tools
for job seekers and employers alike. You won't be inheriting existing code
that needs to be maintained – you will be building these tools from scratch.

Bright harnesses the power of Big Data to help eliminate the noise in the
hiring process - efficiently connecting job seekers to their best
opportunities, and employers to their top prospects.

We aren't just innovating the online job search — we build technology that
moves the entire labor market, faster.

For a list of jobs and to see which you best match using our Bright Score
technology please visit:

[http://www.bright.com/employer/bright](http://www.bright.com/employer/bright)

------
cwilterdink1207
New York, New York. Full Time.

Conductor, Inc. is a fast growing, Series C startup looking for software
engineers, QA engineers and UX Designers. Our product is a marketing analytics
platform that processes 4TB of internet search data each week. Conductor
clients are marketing teams at some of the largest well known enterprise
companies and they use our product to optimize their online marketing
campaigns.

Our tech stack leverages some of the newest opensource tools like Hadoop,
Thrift, backbone.js and Kafka. We're a fast-moving, iterative team and we
thrive on collaboration.

Engineers should have a good understanding of Java and/or Javascript depending
on which side of the stack you would like to focus on.

QA Engineers should have work experience in open source automation tools like
Selenium and LoadUI.

UX designers should be awesome at data visualization and have a good
understanding of the concept of service design.

You can learn more about the company and our careers at:
www.conductor.com/about/careers

------
GiselleDarlene
Full-Time | Chicago

Sandbox Industries, a venture capital firm and new business foundry, is
looking for passionate people to join our portfolio companies.

Director of Technology - doggyloot.com --->
[http://www.sandboxindustries.com/contact-us/job/leading-
rail...](http://www.sandboxindustries.com/contact-us/job/leading-rails-
website-doggyloot-hiring-a-director-of-technology/)

Business Development Manager - GetAFive.com --->
[http://www.sandboxindustries.com/contact-us/job/business-
dev...](http://www.sandboxindustries.com/contact-us/job/business-development-
getafive/)

Production Assistant - GetAFive.com --->
[http://www.sandboxindustries.com/contact-
us/job/production-a...](http://www.sandboxindustries.com/contact-
us/job/production-assistant-getafive/)

Please shoot me an email at giselle@sandboxindustries.com if you have any
additional questions.

------
martian
Thumbtack - San Francisco

Thumbtack is a new way to find and hire local services like DJs,
photographers, house cleaners, French tutors, and contractors. Over 250k small
businesses around the country have joined Thumbtack, and we're making real
money from connecting buyers and sellers.

Thumbtack's people are down-to-earth, practical, and intelligent. Everyday for
lunch we all sit down to a meal cooked by our in-house chef. On Wednesday
nights, we stay late for a hot dinner, some wine, guests, and great
conversation. Sometimes we drink beer that we've been brewing in the back
closet.

Thumbtack's gotten some good press recently because Sequoia just invested.
(Very exciting.)

Our tech stack is a combination of Python, PHP (think Facebook, not
Wordpress), Mongo, Postgres, AngularJS/Backbone.

Ping me (chris @) if you want to learn more, chat, etc. Happy to meet up for
coffee if you're in SF.

Cheers!

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

------
ryen
Ochre, Inc - New York, NY - INTERN www.theochre.com/jobs

You will work closely with our engineering team to develop the next generation
in online video. You'll have the ability to work on projects that immediately
affect our clients and partners in the media and advertising industries.

We use Python/Django for web server side tasks and a host of other
technologies to get the job done. Our custom video delivery system utilizes
the latest in HTML5 video (and Flash where appropriate) for web and mobile
devices. The successful candidate will have the ability to touch all areas of
our client and server technology solutions.

Requirements:

\- Enrolled in a CS program, or related discipline at a 4-year school

\- Knowledge of the Python programming language preferred or similar server-
side dynamic language

\- Knowledge of Django web framework or similar frameworks.

\- Basic knowledge of Unix/Linux command line and ssh.

\- Ability to learn quickly and work independently

Stipend available for qualified applicants Send your resume to
info@theochre.com

------
rnsharma
Endurance Lending Network, San Francisco CA, Full Time[Local], On Site

We are a financial services tech startup based in San Francisco and are
looking for full stack and front end engineers. We currently use RoR, mongoDB
and knockout.js. At Endurance Lending Network, we merge a financial services
focus with a tech startup feel for a productive, cozy, and energetic work
environment.

More details @
[https://www.enduranceln.com/careers](https://www.enduranceln.com/careers)

About Us: The small loan approval process is slow, antiquated and fraught with
unnecessary bureaucracy that discourages small businesses from opening or
expanding. Endurance Lending Network is replacing this manual, paper based
process with modern, well-designed, lovingly-crafted, amazing software. Our
vision is to automate the approval process so a small business owner can be
approved within hours of applying. All while keeping our loan quality high
through rock solid analytics that leverage non- traditional data sources.
We're armed with deep financial services and software industry experience, $5
million in the bank from strategic investors, and strong ties to capital
providers looking to invest in a better model. Come help us create the future
in small business financing. Be a part of making the traditional banking model
obsolete.

We offer all the usual bells and whistles but beyond that this is an
opportunity to be one of the key engineering hires at a well-funded startup.
You'll get in on the ground floor of a startup that has a mission you can feel
good about, and you'll help shape our company. Here are some of the bells and
whistles:

    
    
       * Full healthcare benefits
       * Stock options
       * Opportunities for advancement as the company grows
       * Competitive salary
       * Access to our Fat Tire keg and unlimited foosball playing 
    

Drop us a note @ rohit[at]enduranceln.com with a resume and github/blog.

------
mikek
Streak - San Francisco, CA

Front end, back end and mobile devs

[http://www.streak.com/jobs](http://www.streak.com/jobs)

------
freyfogle
London (EC1), UK [http://www.lokku.com](http://www.lokku.com) full-time -
Frontend developer.

[http://www.lokku.com/jobs/web-
developer-2013.html](http://www.lokku.com/jobs/web-developer-2013.html)

The fun/intellectual benefits of a start-up, the stability of a profitable
business.

------
itcmcgrath
2x Developers - Denver, Colorado

Rocket Software will be hiring 2 developers to help us develop an exciting new
product in the database industry.

Aside from Java/GWT and Python skills, we are looking for someone with an eye
for UX design. Being knowledgeable on both relational and NoSQL databases is a
plus. You should have some familiarity with Linux/Unix environments along with
Windows.

For you, software and technology isn't just a job, it's a calling. We're
looking for someone who's passionate about creating great technology.

You'll be working in our Denver Tech Center office with expensive views of the
Rocky Mountains from the 11th floor. Rocket Software gives some great
benefits: [http://goo.gl/Ry5jG](http://goo.gl/Ry5jG)

I'll post a link to the official job posting once we have ti up today or
tomorrow, although as I'm the hiring manager you could also contact details in
my profile.

~~~
leknarf
Your link points to a subdomain of silkroad.com. I've never heard of the HR
company that owns that domain, but the name "Silk Road" is fairly notorious
for referring to a contraband marketplace:
[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/06/silkroad/](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/06/silkroad/)

Unless you'd like to associate your brand with drugs and debauchery, I don't
think you should link to anything including the words "Silk Road".

I'm also surprised that company hasn't changed their name. Through no fault of
their own, their brand name is now toxic.

~~~
itcmcgrath
Yup, well aware of "Silk Road", although not in my power to change that
provider. I'll take this as a reminded to double check HR is aware though.
Thanks.

------
norganna
Brisbane, Australia.

Junior Programmer

== Details ==

Who we are: Norganna's AddOns.

What we do: Build websites, Games related software.

Where we are: Brisbane, Australia.

How to apply: jobs@norganna.com

== Overview ==

Looking for a switched on junior programmer who's into new technologies like
mongo and meteor.

Prior experience is not important as long as you're good and love what you do.

== About the position ==

We're a small internet company looking for a junior programmer to join our
team.

As part of your job, you'll be working with cutting edge technologies such as
meteor and mongo, developing HTML5 and CSS3 pages and learning about SEO and
product development.

While we're not looking for an experienced programmer with pages of prior
experience, we are looking for someone who knows their stuff. Demonstrable
knowledge of Javascript and web page construction is a must.

You'll also need to demonstrate the ability to communicate with others, be
willing to learn and be self-motivated.

As a small company, we need someone who's autonomous, but not scared to ask
questions and learn what we have to teach you.

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be able and willing to work
at our Amsterdam office.

Silk (www.silkapp.com) is looking for Full-stack and Front-end engineers.
We're looking for people who enjoy and know how to build great things that in
run in the browser in Javascript.

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
content that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end. We are well-
funded by top-tier VCs (NEA and Atomico) and are located in the city center of
Amsterdam.

[http://jobs.silkapp.com/](http://jobs.silkapp.com/)

------
lancenl
GlobalSign - Portsmouth, NH - Full Time Technical Support

Who we are: GlobalSign was formed in 1996 as one of the Internet’s original
trust service providers (you probably know us as a Certificate Authority).
Over the years we have issued millions of digital certificates that have been
used to secure commerce and communication on the Internet. Our solutions take
the pain out of using cryptography and help organizations solve complex
problems with increased productivity and peace of mind.

What we are doing: How trust is bootstrapped on the internet hasn't changed
much since 1996 -- we are fixing that!

We're looking for someone fitting these characteristics: • Fanatical about
customer service & love working directly with customers and end users. • Tech
Geek and troubleshooting expert. Your friends and family always call you with
their computer issues. • You have a voracious appetite for learning and
teaching technology. (Bonus points for any completed Coursera, Udacity, edX,
or other self-directed learning courses) • Versed in both corporate IT
environments as well as modern web technologies. (Serious bonus points for
REST API experience!) • You enjoy working to bridge gaps between business
requirements and technical capabilities. • Excellent communicator – you’re
known for your high degree of empathy and listening skills, but also to your
ability to explain complicated concepts and ideas to a wide audience in both
written and spoken methods. • You have suburb organization and time-management
skills. Your inbox is a hallmark of productivity. • Design minded – you think
about why processes, interfaces, products and systems are designed the way
they are and you’re constantly thinking about ways they could be better. • You
can operate successfully without explicit direction on required tasks to
achieve general objectives. You’re able to view the organizations' goals in
context and tailor your efforts and direction appropriately.

Please email jobs@globalsign.com for more details.

------
nfelger
Interaction / Interface Designer – EyeQuant.com – Berlin, Germany

EyeQuant is a SaaS company that uses neuroscience and machine learning to
optimize interfaces for higher conversion rates. We're spun out of Caltech,
our customers include Google and Spotify and we're backed by some fantastic
investors.

We're now looking for our first full-time designer to join our team of 7 in
Berlin. You'd be responsible for all interaction and visual design in our
products.

Here's what we think is important about the role:

    
    
        • Code – You won't be expected to write production code, but you should know
          your medium well: what's possible with HTML/CSS/JavaScript, and what's easy 
          or hard. Most importantly, you know how to communicate effectively with your 
          developer peers.
    
        • User research – You should care deeply about the people you're designing for, 
          and willing to get involved in research. If you're passionate about running 
          guerilla user research for the team yourself, that's great, but not a 
          requirement.  
    
        • Interaction vs. visual design – All else being equal, we prefer someone who is 
          great at organising information and making complex flows feel simple over 
          someone whose core strength is crafting beautiful interfaces. We're a small 
          team though, so you will be doing a bit of both. 
    

All that said, none of us come from a design background, so we'd love to hear
from you if you disagree with any of the above and think you'd be a fit!

You should come with an interest in quantitative evaluation of design efforts
- both with our own products and A/B testing. If you think that's heresy, you
won't be happy at EyeQuant. If you believe that design and science have a lot
to learn from each other, you'll have a shot at shaping the very industry
itself.

Get in touch at: niko@eyequant.com

------
keven
SpaceList — Vancouver, BC — Full-time —
[http://spacelist.ca/engineering](http://spacelist.ca/engineering)

SpaceList is the leading marketplace for commercial real estate in Canada.
Finding office, retail and warehouse space is a painful process for
businesses, and we have a unique opportunity to make their search faster, more
accurate and more enjoyable.

We are a group of experienced entrepreneurs, real estate processionals,
designers and engineers. We hire intelligent and humble people who are focused
on doing great work that makes people happy. We work hard, and we have fun.
Each day we come up with new ways to make commercial real estate data more
accessible, useful and actionable. At SpaceList the entire team is involved in
strategy, contributing ideas and developing solutions.

\-------- The Role --------

We are hiring an intermediate rails developer to build and ship great
software. You will be working closely with a team of six that includes: a
senior rails developer, a growth hacker, a data scientist, a marketing team &
the founder.

\---------- About You ----------

We don't want a short order cook, we want a chef. You need to be able to put
yourself in our users shoes, understand their issues, and design a solution
that will make them happy. You must draw great insights from feedback and get
your ideas across clearly & concisely. You are not afraid to roll up your
sleeves and do what needs to get done... whether it is a quick bug fix or a
customer support call. Above all else you are an excellent communicator &
collaborator.

\- BS CS/CE or equivalent experience

\- Excellent writing skills

\- Ruby on Rails, Rspec

\- Html / css

\- Javascript (Bonus: experience with backbone/meteor/angular)

\- Postgres (Bonus: experience with mongo/redis)

\- Unix

------
tsandall
JOB TITLE: Application Software Developer

LOCATION: Telecommute, Petaluma, San Francisco, Vancouver (Canada)

DEPARTMENT: Engineering

SUMMARY

As an application software developer at Cyan you work in an agile development
environment and thus are enabled to make an immediate contribution to our
products and customers. Newly developed features could be released to a live
production site in a matter of days. We are looking for smart people to solve
hard problems. You will handle a wide array of tasks ranging from prototyping
new techniques and technologies, to developing test automation, and supporting
our growing customer base. You are expected to write quality code with high
availability for large-scale applications in a carrier-class networking
environment. You will have the opportunity to work with newer technologies
including Python/Django, Graph/NoSQL Databases, Google Web Toolkit (GWT) and
HTML5.

EXPERIENCE / SKILLS DESIRED

Cyan is looking to hire numerous developers with varying experience levels.
Please apply if you satisfy most of the following:

A solid foundation in computer science, with strong competencies in data
structures, algorithms, and software design Experience with both static
language (e.g. C/C++/C#/Java) and dynamic languages (e.g.
Python/Ruby/Perl/Lisp/JavaScript) Experience with programming in Linux
Experience in large systems software development or client application
development Experience with database systems and multi-threaded / multi-
process applications Proficiency in web server architectures is desired
Experience in an Agile Development Methodology is desired

Employment Visa Status: Candidates currently authorized to work in the US are
encouraged to apply.

Contact jobs[at]cyaninc.com or visit
[http://www.cyaninc.com/](http://www.cyaninc.com/)

Thank you for your interest!

~~~
MysticFear
Found an error on your site:

[http://investor.cyaninc.com/investors/stock-
information/defa...](http://investor.cyaninc.com/investors/stock-
information/default.aspx)

I can fix it for you! I do remote work.

------
nfriedly
San Francisco

Sociable Labs is looking for a platform engineer. We're on a Java / PostgreSQL
/ EC2 stack - not the sexiest, but rock solid.

Our service is essentially smarter, better-integrated Facebook widgets
offering things like login, commenting, event RSVP, etc., all appearing as if
they were a built-in feature of the site.

Our customers love us - from Warner Brothers to L'Oréal Paris, No More Rack to
NFL. We aim to make our product dead-simple to deploy and have multiple case
studies showing significant ROI.

Benefits include unlimited vacation, work-from-home-Fridays, paid conferences,
weekly office happy hours, and an awesome, dependable team.

We love open source and we're happy to give back whenever appropriate.

See
[http://www.sociablelabs.com/careers/](http://www.sociablelabs.com/careers/)
for more info or email nathan@<company site> if you have any questions.

------
zmillman
Magoosh - Berkeley, CA - Junior Rails Developer

\-- The company --

Magoosh is a small company delivering online test prep for grad school exams.
We focus on high quality content and great customer support.

\-- The position --

We’re looking for a friendly programmer to join us. You’ll work with Zach
([https://github.com/zmillman](https://github.com/zmillman)) to expand and
maintain Magoosh’s various applications on the web, Android, and iOS.

Our development philosophy is to ship early and iterate with feedback. We have
fun all the time, and meetings only when absolutely necessary. We’re a small
company, so you’ll have plenty of freedom and responsibility. An interest in
educational statistics, web applications, and startups will serve you well.

\-- Apply --

[http://magoosh.com/jobs/junior-rails-
developer/](http://magoosh.com/jobs/junior-rails-developer/)

------
leif
Lexington, MA - Tokutek ([http://www.tokutek.com/](http://www.tokutek.com/))

Full-time testing/QA engineer. Use whatever you like to break our software in
interesting ways. We want someone who can build out and own testing for the
long term. MySQL and/or MongoDB experience would be great. C/C++ even better
but definitely not necessary.

You'll be responsible for designing and implementing new test infrastructure
for both correctness and performance, you'll be in direct contact with our VP
of Engineering, Tim Callaghan, as well as most of us engineers.

We're a highly technical storage systems company, with two flagship products
that share a highly-tuned core: TokuDB, a storage engine for MySQL, and
TokuMX, a fork of MongoDB. We currently have 6 core engineers, plus Tim.

Email us at {leif,tim} at tokutek dot com.

Tell your friends!

------
matslina
Spotify's Service Infrastructure (SI) team in New York City is hiring.

We, the SI engineers, are on a mission to act as force multipliers for all
Spotify engineers. We build and maintain software components that allow our
feature teams to move fast without breaking things. Some examples of what SI
engineers are currently working on:

\- Core authentication systems for Spotify

\- High-performance inter-system messaging software

\- Core storage technologies (Cassandra, PostgreSQL)

\- Service discovery and orchestration

The NYC-based SI team is just booting up and we're still quite small. New team
members can expect to have a significant impact on our projects. Our mission
is to revamp how Spotify deploys backend services and while we're currently
looking at LXC, nothing is set in stone. As the team grows we'll start to
branch off into other areas of the Spotify infrastructure universe. Lots of
fun will be had.

If we are the right team for you, and vice versa, then you're probably a bit
like us. Here are some of the traits that we share:

\- a passion for programming and computing in a large scale distributed
environment with millions of users

\- significant familiarity with GNU/Linux or other UNIX-like systems

\- knowledge of a couple of programming languages, typically including Python
or Java

\- an urge to KISS, to iterate, to deliver and to produce high quality
software in the process

Does this sound like a place for you? If so, please reach out to us. We'd love
to get to know you. Send us your CV (if you have one), a link to your hobby
project or github and perhaps a short message to further explain who you are.
Mention HN and we'll pay extra attention to your application.

[https://www.spotify.com/se/jobs/view/omlBWfwY/](https://www.spotify.com/se/jobs/view/omlBWfwY/)

------
noahbrier
New York, NY. Full time. We're looking for jr & sr python engineers and jr &
sr frontend (js/backbone) engineers.

Percolate is a very quickly growing SAAS company in NYC. We are building a
tool that helps brands create content across social. What makes us unique is
that we're the only platform that doesn't already assume a brand knows what to
say. To help them figure that out we pull data from across the web and make
recommendations on interesting content (whether their own or third-party) that
might be interesting at any moment.

We're looking for backend (all levels) and frontend engineers (we run
backbone.js alongside our RESTful API) to join the team (the company is 50,
product team is currently at ~20). On the backend, we're especially interested
in folks with good experience working with lots of data and excited to build
real-time systems.

Here's thirteen reasons why you should come work here: (1) Your chance to work
with big data (2) You come in early: We're only a year-and-a-half old (3) As
we get bigger, you will be able to focus on what you are good at (4) We are
all different and we love it (5) GPL compliant company (6) You choose your
workstation (7) You choose your tools (8) No worries, free your mind: NY
salary + medical + dental (9) No vacation policy (we don't count the # of days
you take in a year) (10) Company invests in you: Fly to PyCon and other
conferences (11) We prefer quality over quantity: Focus on clean code and test
coverage (12) Your voice will be heard (13) Every employee gets salary +
equity

Lots more info about us at our new about pages:
[http://percolate.com/about](http://percolate.com/about)

If you're interested email us at jobs@percolate.com or apply at
[http://percolate.com/about/jobs/](http://percolate.com/about/jobs/)

If you have any questions you can email me (I'm co-founder and CEO) directly
at noah@percolate.com. Thanks.

------
kirstylee152
BERLIN, GERMANY, Waymate [https://waymate.de](https://waymate.de) FRONT END
DEVELOPER

// Waymate is a multimodal travel platform. The web app allows you to search
for, compare and book trains and flights. //

You: You are in love with great web experiences. You are passionate with all
aspects of front end development and always up-to-date with the latest
techniques and optimizations. You want to create an easy to use interface with
the perfect look and feel. Design means spirituality to you. As Senior Front
End Developer, you will work closely with our designers to bring charming
interfaces to life; ones that match people's mental model and present
information in new, innovative, and creative ways. You have a strong focus on
quality, accessibility and compatibility with everything you produce. You know
the fundamentals of interaction and visual design and are able to apply them
to create clear, usable layouts that provide a great experience across a range
of devices.

What you'll do:

    
    
       -Produce and maintain awesome interfaces across multiple browsers and devices using javascript (especially backbone.js) and other front end technologies
    
       -Build up our user experiences. You’ll work on the digital spirituality of the platform. You’ll create the face, look and smile of our product
    
       -Create a holistic design approach as part of an overall engineering strategy across the platform
    
       -Translate and generate conceptual ideas with our design team, and experiment with new and unique approaches to how we display information
    
       -You’ll work very closely with our back end, product and design teams
    
       -Run experiments and benchmarks
    
    

What we offer:

    
    
       -Working with a very successful and highly motivated team
    
       -Attractive workplace in the heart of Berlin
    
       -Creating a unique product, changing the world of travelling.
    
       -Flat hierarchies, great career opportunities
    
       -Competitive remuneration package
       
       -Starting immediately

------
solost
Silverback Marketing SEO Specialist - Fulltime - Remote is a possibility

Established in 2007 and based in Phoenix, Arizona, Silverback Marketing is a
boutique online marketing firm focused on online customer acquisition through
search marketing and other related disciplines. The ideal candidate would be
local, however, because this position can be executed remotely we are open to
considering candidates outside of the greater Phoenix area.

We are currently seeking an experienced Search Engine Optimization Specialist
with at least 2 years of experience at an agency or as an in-house SEO working
for an established company. This is a hands on position that requires the
candidate to be involved in every step of the optimization process for
multiple clients.

For all of the details of the position please contact me at
roderick@silverbackmarketing.com

------
davidkopf101
Remind101 FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

Hi HN Reader,

We are looking for a full stack or backend engineer and a growth person (the
word "hacker" seems to offend some) to join our team of 12. If you would like
to apply, please send me your linkedin and preferably github profile.

Thanks,

David | Cofounder, Remind101 | David@remind101.com

\---Brief---

Remind101 is solving a major communication problem in education by connecting
teachers with students in real time and keeping parents involved. Used in over
10,000 schools, we are one of the fastest growing, venture-backed startups in
education and believe we can enrich the lives of students by making teachers
more effective.

\---Positions---

Full Stack / Backend Engineer:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/540](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/540)

Growth Person: Fill the funnel, improve conversion. Experience with SEO or
event based email marketing a plus.

\---Contact---

David@remind101.com

~~~
dwwoelfel
_(the word "hacker" seems to offend some)_

The forum you're posting in has "Hacker" in the title.

------
RebeccaStills
[HIRING] Fastest Growing YouTube Partner (Python and JS) Engineers ALL LEVELS!
ZEFR Why We're Awesome: [http://bit.ly/WEfCZQ](http://bit.ly/WEfCZQ)
[http://tcrn.ch/11Jjz03](http://tcrn.ch/11Jjz03)
[http://bit.ly/UIA3oQ](http://bit.ly/UIA3oQ) What We’re Working With:
python-2.7, javascript (+ libraries), coffeescript, django, postgreSQL

Check out our jobs page:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=opDQWfwy&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=opDQWfwy&s=HackerNews)
Engineering Office locations: Venice, CA Boston, MA Industry focus: CMS Adtech
YouTube platform Video distribution / monetization / optimization
Entertainment

------
ecaron
TrackIF - Minneapolis, MN -
[https://trackif.com/pages/careers](https://trackif.com/pages/careers) \-
Looking for a senior (i.e. team lead) developer!

We recently finished a $1M seed round
([http://www.crunchbase.com/company/trackif](http://www.crunchbase.com/company/trackif))
and are looking for a great Ruby or a great Node.JS developer to come join our
team. We've got a physical office by the Ridgedale mall, and are thinking
about getting space at Coco uptown. You'll have a chance to work with many of
Minnesota's top business advisors, as well as play a crucial role in the
future of our service.

Interested or questions? Email me at eric@trackif.com. I'll drive to wherever
you are, we'll have coffee and geek out :-)

------
karlkatzke
We're hiring developers (Among other things). __POSSIBILITY OF REMOTE (within
US), but not guaranteed. __Offices in Austin, Indianapolis, and north of
Miami. Ruby and PHP with Postgres & Oracle. New projects may use Big Data, but
aren't at the moment.

Very forward-looking, rapid development environment with great management.
There are some frighteningly good developers working here, including some
people who were well known in the open source world before they started
focusing on the myraid problems in the healthcare industry. There is quite a
bit of legacy code, but part of the job is writing the replacements for the
legacy code, which is where we need good hackers.

[http://www.sentryds.com/company/employment/](http://www.sentryds.com/company/employment/)

------
mva
Amsterdam, Netherlands, sales executives, Usabilla.com

We are looking for full time ambitious native speaking sales executives, who
can actively sell our SaaS-tools Usabilla Live and Usabilla Survey in the UK,
Germany and France.

Usabilla is a fast growing Software as a Service company that offers website
feedback tools to big online players like: Vodafone, Booking.com, Tele2,
G-Star and T-Mobile. By continuously innovating our frameworks and using the
highest possible technical solutions, we make sure that we keep ahead of the
leading edge of the technology curve and remain the standard in user feedback.

Full job description: [http://blog.usabilla.com/we-are-looking-for-sales-
executives...](http://blog.usabilla.com/we-are-looking-for-sales-executives-
for-uk-germany-and-france/)

Apply or more information: jobs@usabilla.com

------
jakestein
RJMetrics - rjmetrics.com/jobs Philadelphia, PA fulltime. H1Bs welcome.

We're helping some of the most exciting online businesses in the world make
their data actionable and understandable.

We're hiring for developers, DevOps, account managers, customer success team,
product manager, inside sales, and a VP of Sales.

------
zinxq
Refresh, Inc. - Mobile Engineer - Android/IOS - Palo Alto, CA

[http://www.refresh.io](http://www.refresh.io) \- jobs@refresh.io

Refresh is a funded silicon valley startup focused on bringing real-time
insights about people you're meeting every day. Our team is comprised of ex-
googlers, ex-linked-in-ers, and start-up veterans.

We're looking to add a Android and/or IOS engineer to take our app to a whole
new audience.

Requirements:

\- You've delivered. You have one or more Android and/or IOS apps in the
store. \- You're a crack-shot at either Android/Java or Objective-C (or both).
\- You have an innate sense of design and user-experience. You brag about your
apps not only because of how awesome you know they are on the inside, but on
how great they make your users feel.

Email jobs@refresh.io with questions or your resume!

------
bowmanb
Arc90, New York, NY, Remote-friendly

Arc90 is hiring for a few positions in NYC. More details about the jobs and
our culture here: [http://arc90.com/jobs](http://arc90.com/jobs)

\- Java Developer

\- Jr Web Designer with front-end skills

\- Linux Systems Administrator

\- Python Web Developer

\- Web Designer

Please email jobs@arc90.com with a code sample or two if you are interested!

------
farolino
London, UK - M7 Real Estate - Full Stack Web Developer

I am Oli the Technology partner at M7 Real Estate and I am looking for a full
stack web developer to work from our London Office. I can't accept remote
workers for this role, but you'll be working from our 7th Floor Office in
Marble Arch with awesome views of Hyde Park.

You will be the first dedicated developer to join the business, reporting
directly to me who has been the sole developer to date. Due to the small
nature of the team I really need someone self-motivated who is keen to take on
new challenges and is happy to just get stuff done to help us drive our
business forward. This is not a heavily structured development team
environment and you need to be comfortable with that.

You need to be just as happy working with relational databases, querying them
and also hand coding the standards compliant HTML / CSS to sit on top of them.
Typical projects involve PHP, MySQL, HTML, CSS, JQuery. Experience of CakePHP
would be brilliant, as would any C# experience but neither of these are deal
breakers. Source control is GIT and the rest of your tools are broadly up you.

As well as our internal systems, we also provide outsourced web development
services to 3rd parties so you will get to work on a diverse range of
projects. Our core business is in the process of going through a rapid period
of expansion and to support that we are starting to create a more formal dev
team and you will be a pivotal part of that both in terms of how we operate
day to day and who we hire as and when we need to grow.

M7 Real Estate is a company of 30 people, led by a partnership of 11. Most of
the partnership has worked together over 3 different businesses over the
course of the last 15 years. We are a close team that finds the right people
and then hangs on to them. We are in the process of opening offices in
Glasgow, Amsterdam and Denmark and Germany is forecast for later in the year.
If this is of interest and you want to find out more about who we are and what
we do, then drop me an email oli.farago@m7re.co.uk

------
nedwin
Tweaky.com - San Francisco or Remote - H1B welcome

Tweaky.com is a marketplace of marketers, designers and developers that help
small business owners improve their business online.

We launched 12 months ago with funding from the founders of 99designs. We are
profitable, growing 25% month and month and in the process of setting up an SF
office.

We're now hiring our second engineer who will work with the CTO to scale the
business and on new feature development.

The tech stack: * Ruby on Rails * MongoDB * Backbone.js * Rspec/Capybara *
Heroku

We are looking for great people over a specific role, and great hackers over
experience with any specific language.

We are mostly from Australia so happy to sponsor international candidates
looking to move to the Bay Area.

Want to make a big impact at a small, fast-growth company? Send me anything
you think might be relevant to ned@tweaky.com

------
grrrando
RED TETTEMER + PARTNERS

[http://redtettemer.com/](http://redtettemer.com/)

Brooklyn / NYC / Philadelphia

Looking for: Lead/senior Rails engineer, Senior front-end developer
(JavaScript at an expert level).

RT+P is a full-service ad shop based in Philadelphia, PA. We're seeking smart
people who are interested in building apps that help people reach their goals.
Agency experience is not required.

Brooklyn positions: We operate a small development outpost in DUMBO, Brooklyn.
The Brooklyn office is small - currently just myself. You'll be working
directly with me, but also be a part of a larger, but still small,
organization of creative people. Some travel (mainly to Philadelphia, once
every couple weeks) will be expected but will be fully covered.

Please contact me at interactivejobs@redtettemer.com

------
jrob
Fanhattan - San Mateo, Ruby Developers

Fanhattan unveiled the Fan.TV service at D: All Things Digital in May 2013.
Fan is the simplest way for people to find, watch and share the movies and TV
shows they love. The Fan service is available today on the Web and through an
award winning iOS app, giving consumers an easy way to discover more than one
million movies and shows across 29 entertainment services, including Netflix,
Hulu, Amazon, HBO, ABC, NBC, Comedy Central, Xfinity, and more.

Founded in 2011, Fanhattan is based in Silicon Valley and backed by the
investors behind TiVo, Netflix and Sonos.

We are looking for a strong self-driven senior programmer with great Ruby and
Architecture knowledge to work on our back end development team. If you're
interested, please email me at jroberts@fanhattan.com

------
Ovid
Amsterdam, Netherlands. Work permit and relocation assistance provided.

We want developers who like to have fun and socialize outside of work, but
care about their jobs, too. We're looking for UX designers, front-end and
back-end developers.

UX designer: use Photoshop, Gimp, or whatever makes your socks roll up and
down and you know how to make Web and/or mobile applications work for
customers. Knowledge of HTML, JavaScript and CSS also needed.

Front-end developer: you can make Web sites do exactly what you want them to
do, regardless of the browser or operating system the web site is running on.
Knowledge of HTML, JavaScript and CSS required.

Back-end developers: you know what it takes to power the back-end of large web
sites. You understand scalability issues and can explain the difference
between an inner and outer join. You know what O(log N) is and why it's
important. Your programming language history isn't important because you're
good enough to learn a new language if needed.

All positions: not looking for rock stars. Looking for competent technical
talent who are willing to move to Europe (unless you're already here). We have
many expats working here and we'll even help pay for Dutch lessons, if you
want them.

We also like people who understand business because you'll be expected to make
many of your own decisions without having to ask permission from management
for every little thing that you do. You will have the power to get stuff done,
work with a great bunch of people and be able to spend your five weeks of
vacation time cruising across Europe and discovering why Amsterdam is such a
beautiful city.

For more information, see
[http://www.allaroundtheworld.fr/vacancies.html](http://www.allaroundtheworld.fr/vacancies.html)

Send email to jobs at allaroundtheworld.fr. Please include:

Your name, your timezone (helpful when scheduling interviews!), your CV, where
you heard about us and why you want to live in Amsterdam!

~~~
jacques_chester
Who downvoted this? And why?

~~~
mattmanser
He doesn't actually say who is hiring because it's an agency and has posted
multiple times to the thread.

Not what we want on here at all. The Who is mightily important and he won't
say.

It's an abuse of this thread.

~~~
just_testing
If you take a look at the ads, instead of skimming them, you'll see each ad is
for a different company in a different city. So it makes sense to have
multiple posts and it is in no way spamming.

Just consider a single post saying "Hey, we have several positions in several
places in the world", that does not convey any information.

They are trying to be helpful and you're replying with "screw it, they're
recruiters".

Disclaimer: I use their services. They are in no way a shitty recruiter
service and in the first e-mail exchange they say which is the company.

------
someslashthings
PARIS WEB DEVELOPER, SOME/THINGS WWW.SOMESLASHTHINGS.COM

\- SOME/THINGS MAGAZINE is an annual publication in book form, focusing on
leading innovators across a range of disciplines: from the arts, design and
architecture, to science and technology.

\- Our digital platform documents the work of our contributors, and presents
the year-round work of SOME/THINGS AGENCY.

\- Applicants should have a comprehensive knowledge of all aspects of digital
programming, as well as an innate creativity and a sensitivity to our
aesthetic.

\- The web developer will have an advanced knowledge of programmes including
wordpress, squarespace, prestashop, magento, as well as a fluency in php &
html.

\- Please send a detailed cover letter & cv, as well as significant examples
of your work in web design, to boris@someslashthings.com.

------
nsfyn55
ClearSwitch - Philadelphia, PA

[http://clear-switch.com](http://clear-switch.com)

We are a newly minted startup in Center City, Philadelphia. Our goal is to
help consumers make better decisions about where their energy comes from. We
have an excellent, seasoned leadership team and we are hiring developers.

A few details: \- Our code base is tiny. Lots of room to make a big impact

\- Our stack is Backbone, Python/Flask, MySQL deployed on Ubuntu(AWS).

\- Our need is a few passionate software engineers who want to work in a lean
software outfit in the city.

If that sounds like your bag we can offer competitive salary and benefits plus
we just moved into a great spot in the heart of Old City.

more details: [http://www.clear-switch.com/careers](http://www.clear-
switch.com/careers)

contact: careers@clear-switch.com

------
kmano8
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) - No remote, but we will
relocate.

Monetate helps digital marketers make their content more relevant. We turn
data into action on our clients' sites by doing real-time data analysis and
DOM manipulation to put the right experience in front of their users. We’re
looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on great brands and
solve tough problems with great coworkers.

What we're looking for:

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems.

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here. We ship often, and iterate.

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - huge data sets, UX, 3rd party Javascript, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on.

About us:

* Founded in 2008

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical teams are self-organizing and have full authority over (and responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Open source - Google Closure, Python, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

* Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

* Market rate salaries

We've hired great people from HN in the past. We're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds.

Check out our blog at
[http://engineering.monetate.com/](http://engineering.monetate.com/)

Send me a message anytime if you have questions or want to apply: karl at
monetate dot com

------
bijanv
EventMobi - Toronto, Canada - Full-Stack Software Engineers -
[http://www.eventmobi.com/about/careers/](http://www.eventmobi.com/about/careers/)

\--------------------------

EventMobi is an app building platform that allows event planners to create
engaging apps for their event or conference in only a few minutes. We’re based
in Toronto and are committed to using the mobile revolution to completely
transform the events industry.

Our apps allow event planners to distribute content to their attendees, keep
them engaged with the event, and help them learn and network with other
attendees. EventMobi apps have been used at over 1500 events, 2 Million users,
and are served for events in 15 languages across 5 continents.

We’re not your typical startup, we’re completely self-funded and yet with no
outside capital we’re massively profitable and on an incredible growth path
with companies like Intel, Disney and the Olympics IOC using us for their
mobile event app needs.

We embraced HTML5, cloud architecture and cross-platform mobile web apps
before any of them were fancy buzz words! Come and join Toronto’s fastest
growing self-funded tech start-up and be part of something amazing.

\--------------------------

We're looking for a Full-Stack Software Engineer to join our team and help
build out the platform we need to innovate this space. This is a very fast-
paced role, and we need energetic individuals that can build large-scale SaaS
systems, as well as care about UX and be involved with the end consumer facing
product. This is a great career opportunity to grow with a young startup, get
your hands dirty in all aspect of cloud services, mobile and web development
and help with every aspect of a startups technology infrastructure.

Experience with the following would be helpful: - JS frameworks (we use
Angular and Backbone) - Python / Flask - MySQL / Redis / MongoDB

If you would like to chat further about the details feel free to email me at
bijan@eventmobi.com

------
natgordon
BabyList, San Francisco CA, Full time

BabyList ([http://babyli.st](http://babyli.st)) is an online baby registry
with a large and rapidly growing userbase of passionate parents-to-be who are
making important purchasing decisions for one of the biggest events in their
lives. The baby industry is massive and ripe for disruption. We recently
raised seed funding, and are now looking to bring on our first key hires.

We're looking for a senior developer. Our stack is Ruby on Rails, MySQL,
Javascript, jQuery. We're looking for someone who has a lot of coding
experience and expert-level fluency in at least one programming language (you
don't have to be great at Ruby right now).

We're offering meaningful equity and a competitive salary.

Email me at natalie@babyli.st

------
JshWright
Systems Administration - Remote

Silent Circle is looking for a (Debian Linux) systems administrator. We're
cool with remote (we currently have folks in half a dozen different
countries).

Feel free to email me (josh@silentcircle.com) if you have any questions, or
just send résumés etc to jobs@silentcircle.com.

------
bdickason
Shapeways, New York NY - Full time

Shapeways is a platform for anyone to make, buy, or sell anything they can
dream up using 3D Printing. You can upload a 3D Model, make it available for
sale, and never have to worry about inventory, etc. We offer materials such as
Sterling Silver, Stainless Steel, Ceramics, and handle all aspects of
manufacturing, supply chain and distribution.

In other words, we're building the tools that let other people design physical
products.

We're looking for a User Interface Designer who can take ideas from idea to
execution. Ability to prototype a must.

Full job listing:
[http://www.shapeways.com/jobs/user_interface_designer](http://www.shapeways.com/jobs/user_interface_designer)

To apply, please send resume and portfolio to: jobs@shapeways.com

------
gabe_r_at_m
Lead front-end developer for iOS

Mission Street Manufacturing is an early-stage startup based in sunny Santa
Barbara, CA that is producing a simple, easy to use, fully-integrated 3D
printing experience for non-technical consumers.

We are looking for talented iOS developers with some back-end experience to
join us as our second full-time software engineer, and help us turn our
prototype into a shipping product.

You have built up a portfolio of high-quality software for iOS and other
platforms, and are comfortable in OpenGL. You are equally effective when
working independently and as part of a team. You communicate clearly, and are
excited about 3D printing.

Salary in the high 5-digits; equity percentage in the single-digits,
negotiable and commensurate with experience.

Email a resume & cover letter to jobs@missionst.com

------
cullenmacdonald
Handshake - New York, NY

Handshake is a venture-backed, rapidly-growing startup changing the way brands
sell to retailers. Think of every product that ends up on a shelf in a retail
store; moving those products from the brands to the stores is the space we're
transforming.

It’s kind of a big deal.

If you like the idea of building and shipping something that people are crying
out for, changes the way they do their jobs, and is growing faster than the
number of people riding the L train each morning, we'd love to hear from you.

We're currently looking to fill a few roles.

[https://www.handshake-app.com/careers](https://www.handshake-app.com/careers)

I'm just an engineer here, but it seriously is an awesome company, with
awesome employees and a seriously awesome engineering team.

------
ViktorasJucikas

      YPlan - NYC & London. We're making people go out more.
    
      Stack: Python & Django on AWS. Native iOS & Android.
    
      Data Scientist / Growth Hacker - NYC. Senior role, supervising the team and working on three main themes:
    
        a) data collection & business insights
        b) personalisation & targeting
        c) building hypothesis & a/b testing product
    
      Product Manager - London. Senior role, owning the product.
    
      Backend devs - NYC. Medium / Experienced - all things backend.
    
      Ping me at viktoras at yplanapp.com.
    
      More details about YPlan here: techcrunch.com/2013/06/04/yplan-series-a/
    
      About roles here: http://yplan.theresumator.com/

------
crb
Stoneburn - London, UK (sorry, no remote workers required) -
[http://www.stoneburn.com/](http://www.stoneburn.com/)

Stoneburn are a Google Enterprise premier partner & consultancy. We take
businesses on the journey to the cloud, primarily using Google's enterprise
offerings (Google Apps, Google Search Appliance, Google Cloud Platform/App
Engine etc).

We've doubled in size and revenue the last two years and are looking to do the
same this year. Now would be a great time to join!

At present I'm looking for developers and pre-sales consultants with
experience in either Google Apps Script or Google App Engine. Please e-mail
hiring@stoneburn.com if you think you might be interested, and mention HN in
the subject.

------
bwb
2 Work From Home Positions

We are 100% work from home as a company and currently a distributed team of
104 from around the world!

[http://www.site5.com/about/careers/](http://www.site5.com/about/careers/)

1\. Senior Systems Engineer
[http://www.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id=b...](http://www.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id=bpw5-mKYur4QpviGakhP3Q)

2\. Ruby on Rails Developer
[http://www.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id=d...](http://www.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id=dUZq5EKI4r4PoEiGakhP3Q)

Specific info on our software development team, our open source projects, and
what we build :) -> Eng5.com

~~~
whimsy
This is a large thread. "Remote" is the keyword you want to include to
advertise to people who are using ctrl-F.

------
sstrudeau
Anywhere USA

Haven't posted a formal listing yet (will edit later) since this just opened
up today.

We're for a strong back-end web engineer to join our small, distributed tech
team building two large (combined audience > 15 million uniques/month)
consumer-facing web sites. Ideally:

* strong ruby experience

* interest in image processing and/or "community" tech (comments, forums, contests, etc)

Nice-to-haves:

* strong front-end skills (e.g., with a framework like Backbone; w/ responsive design techniques)

* experience w/ search tech (e.g., elasticsearch)

* a design sense (not a designer role but good to have an instinct for what is good/bad visually and in UI)

Full-time, work from anywhere. Must be a strong communicator via email/chat;
team-oriented. Strict "no assholes" hiring filter.

email scott@apartmenttherapy.com for more info.

edit: formatting

~~~
sstrudeau
Here's a link to the live listing: [http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/job-
senior-web-engineer-1917...](http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/job-senior-web-
engineer-191732)

------
jermy
Forbidden Technologies - Wimbledon, London, UK

We're still looking for an R&D manager to take over the technical lead and
management of a growing team working on developing FORscene, the market
leading professional cloud-based video editing system.

Technology is a combination of C/C++ for video compression and processing,
Java for editing interfaces (Web applet and Android), and python for
everything else.

Wimbledon has good transport links, and ideal for anybody based in the South-
West of London and not wanting to commute into the city. Competitive salary
and share options (we're a listed company - FBT on AIM).

See
[http://www.forbidden.co.uk/company/jobs/](http://www.forbidden.co.uk/company/jobs/)
for more details.

------
jconnolly
TheLadders - New York City, USA - Full time - Front End Developer(s). H1B
possible

We're looking for some bright, curious developers to help us build out the
latest iteration of our responsive, backbone-powered front end. Our mission is
to find the right person for the right job. If you have an opinion about
whether media queries are a hack, you don't share Peter Griffin's opinion that
CSS is analogous to broken horizontal blinds, and that perhaps it's possible
that JavaScript may indeed have some Good Parts, contact me at
jconnolly@theladders.com. While you're at it, check out what we're doing at
[http://dev.theladders.com/](http://dev.theladders.com/)

------
cerberusnyc
New York City, NY. Full time

At Visual Revenue (an Outbrain company), we collect, analyze, and visualize
tons of data – think billions of pings a month. We feed this data into our
ever-hungry predictive analytics engine, which (with a little help from some
super clever algorithms) then provides online publishers suggestions on how to
best promote their content on their website. As our newest frontend engineer,
you'll help us constantly improve, tweak and develop our dashboard, API and
automated modules – there is loads of room for scope here, so bring it ON!
You'll get to work with the team to figure out big ticket items ranging from
mobile apps, responsive design, 3rd party javascript and tonnes of other
awesome frontend stuff.

FRONTEND

What you'll bring: \- Passion for building anything frontend \- Awesome at
JS/HTML/CSS and writing legible code \- Ability to find the right tool for the
job. Quickly evaluate different libraries but not afraid to roll your own
stuff \- Extra points: Experience with CSS transitions, JQuery, Google Closure
toolkit, Java, Python, and Selenium \- Bonus: eye for design, experience in
Agile development

Stuff you'll do: \- Participate in design and implementation of new features
\- Evolve frontend architecture \- Develop UI and frontend logic \- Integrate
and expand backend APIs \- Build apps and automation modules \- Develop and
extend internal tools

BACKEND

What you'll bring: \- Hardcore programming skills \- Architectural and data
modeling \- Experience with building big data systems \- BS or MS in Computer
Science (or related field) \- Extra points: Experience with EC2, S3,
EMR/Hadoop, MongoDB, Redis, Nginx, Storm, and Kafka \- Bonus: Experience with
Python, Java, Machine Learning and Agile development

Stuff you'll do: \- Scale existing backend \- Design and develop new features
\- Build internal tools for engineering and account services \- Integrate with
external data sources \- Expand and evolve APIs

Email us @ jobs@visualrevenue.com

Alex Poon VP, Engineering | Visual Revenue, an Outbrain company

------
nckpark
NYC - iOS / Mobile Developer - Incomparable Things

We are a three person team just out of the Nike+ Accelerator powered by
TechStars and moving fast towards launch. Our product provides a new way for
people to discover and share outdoor adventures that get them active and
feeling alive.

You are an engineer with proven experience on iOS, as well as a passion for
taking on new technologies across the stack and learning fast. You want a
position that offers a significant role and responsibility in shaping product,
opportunities for growth and leadership, and meaningful equity.

We're looking for the right fit to grow our team and contribute to our
culture. Contact nick@incomparablethings.com for more information and to get
to know us a little better.

------
ryanhalper
Seattle, WA - Gratafy - Fulltime/Onsite - Hiring Backend/Full-stack Devs

Gratafy is well-funded year-and-half old startup located in Seattle's South
Lake Union neighborhood that likes to have fun while also creating top-notch
software and user experiences.

Gratafy is transforming the way people gift by making experience-based items
from restaurants and other local merchants instantly available to send and
redeem digitally in venue. We're seeking talented engineers to help us expand
our growing platform to people across the country. We value engineering a
great deal and thrive on solving complex problems for the betterment of our
product and our overall customer experience. Gratafy is a highly
collaborative, agile, and fast-paced environment – your contributions will be
noticed and will make a difference.

What You’ll Work On • Back-end Architecture and server side application
development to support consumer IOS, Android, Mobile-web, and Web apps under
constant product iteration. • You will enhance the system that powers
Gratafy’s end-to-end gifting platform spanning consumer apps, merchant tools,
and point-of-sale integration. • You will work on our own API, and
integrations with Facebook and other social networks’ APIs to build new
valuable features for our customers. • You will create solutions to make our
system faster, more reliable, more flexible, and more scalable. • You will
work alongside our engineers, developers, designers, founders, and other
employees in a collaborative format in order to learn and teach. • You are
smart with excellent critical thinking skills and you ship.

Skills • Expert LAMP stack developer. • Expert REST Web Services and API
design • Experience with Facebook Connect, other API's • Some exposure to
cloud platforms • Exposure to .NET environments. • HTML5, JavaScript/JQuery •
Exposure to IOS and Android mobile development • Git

Please send resume and github info to work@gratafy.com. Candidates will be
contacted to schedule an interview at the Gratafy offices. Competitive cash
salary, equity, and benefits (medical insurance, vacation, office
snacks/drinks, choice of computer hardware/setup).

------
ZephyrP
Purveu is hiring Javascript/Frontend Engineers - Fully Remote, Full time.

Our central offering is an analytics platform for wealth managers and other
investment advisers; sorting, storing, aggregating and analyzing external
systems preexisting data as well as managing growing sets of internal data
generated within our own platform. There are exciting technical challenges on
all levels of the stack as we balance the expedient consumption and
reconciliation of client information with the realtime analysis of gigabytes
of client data. Your teammates are skilled in many different areas, ranging
from portfolio analysis to higher mathematics. Come help us invent the
technology used to advise financial professionals and inform their clients
over the world.

Our stack:

\- Frontend: Ember.js / CoffeeScript

\- Backend: Rails, but increasingly plays the role of concierge to the
database as our app grows to face new requirements. We're making the first
moves towards Scala.

\- Datastore: MongoDB

\- The ETL process has many working pieces, historically it's been Hadoop
processing jobs with Sqoop, but after benchmarking of realtime aggregation
performance showed a compelling reason to move to MongoDB, we rolled our own
ETL in Erlang keeping a memento in ETS to alleviate integrity concerns and
provide redundancy without depending on the integrity of MongoDB. Today, the
extraction task lives on as a ruby job wrapping a set of high performance C
functions.

You:

* Technologist by trade or education.

* Knowledge of Javascript frontend frameworks like Ember, Angular, etc.

* CSS / HTML et. al.

* A personal project you're proud of that you'd like to show off.

Extras:

Experience developing applications performing realtime analysis.

Experience developing low latency / high throughput software Web design and
composition skills

Amazon EC2 knowledge

If any of this sounds interesting to you, contact me at zephyr@purveu.com

------
victortrac
Austin, TX | San Francisco, CA | New York City, NY -- Full Time

Bazaarvoice is something you interact with daily if you ever shop online. Come
help us build services that are used by over 450m unique people per month.
We're 100% cloud, operating in three AWS regions, and our internal cloud tools
gives Netflix a run for their money (and are itching for you to help open
source).

We're hiring for just about every engineering position: developers, devops,
dev managers, QA, etc.

Contact me if you have questions about BV, questions about positions, or just
want to chat tech: victor@bazaarvoice.com | @victortrac

Open positions: [http://keepaustinbazaar.com/](http://keepaustinbazaar.com/)

------
davidwparker
Uvize - New York City, New York (remote OK) - parker@uvize.com

Full-stack developer and Designer

Join a company during the fast-paced summer of TechStars-Kaplan. Uvize is a
growing education technology focused on helping military veterans succeed in
college academics. We are looking for someone passionate about technology,
education, and entrepreneurship. We're an extremely early startup in the
beginning stages of a TechStars Accelerator.

Team is currently 2: one business guy and one developer.

We're based in Boulder, Colorado, but currently located in NYC for the summer
for TechStars.

We’re currently looking for a contract-to-hire individual.

Our stack is currently: * MongoDB * Heroku * Rails * AngularJS

If you're interested, let me know and we can talk details.

------
Uber_Tech
Uber - [https://www.uber.com/jobs](https://www.uber.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA Fulltime, H1B, full-stack engineers

We are ambitious, engaged and excited about disrupting the transportation
industry across the world. Not just another social web app: we are moving real
assets and real people around their cities. Do you like our service and want
to bring them to the next level? Do you have a beef with our app and want to
fix it? Then you should apply to join our team.

Here are the kinds of engineering projects we are working on at Uber:

\- Demand Prediction

\- ETA Estimation

\- Dynamic Pricing

\- Node.js Dispatch

\- Multi-threaded, real time support systems

\- Visual Operational Tools

\- God View

\- Operations support projects

\- Data Distribution/storage systems

\- Geofencing

\- UX/UI

See more at uber.com/jobs or email directly jonathan at uber dot com

------
baspland
Advertising has us chasing cars and clothes, working jobs we hate so we can
buy shit we dont need. - Tyler Durden, Fight Club"

Mobile Developer Downtown Mountain View, CA

Be part of the team that develops the top paid iOS app in more than 128
countries and an Android app with more than 100M installs on Google Play!
Using your start-up mindset and your experience developing native mobile apps,
you will create new, awesome features used by millions of current WhatsApp
users. We are looking for mobile developers for all our platforms: iOS,
Android, Windows Phone, BlackBerry, and Nokia. WhatsApp is the #1 paid social
networking app in all countries.

Please email me Directly @ baspland@whatsapp.com

~~~
baspland
[http://www.whatsapp.com/](http://www.whatsapp.com/)

------
paulc
New York, NY OR REMOTE - DailyBurn.com

Hi, DailyBurn is hiring for a full stack web developer position and an Android
development position.

We are open to people in NYC (we work out of the IAC office in Chelsea) or
Remote. We have several development team members that work 100% remote and
have been doing remote work as a company since day 1.

You’ll have the chance to work on a variety of products and platforms (web,
mobile, TV, and other media platforms), and will help scale our products to a
rapidly growing audience.

Your skills:

Android: We're looking for a solid track record of delivering Android apps.
Experience with other technologies is a plus since we work on a lot of
platforms (Roku, Xbox, Web, iOS, etc.) in addition to Android. \- Full
listing: [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/dailyburn/android-
developer/aHB...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/dailyburn/android-
developer/aHBf7m2Omr4OoWeJe4iefn?ref=rss&sid=68)

Full Stack Web: Experience building and launching production software with
Ruby on Rails (or similar web frameworks) \- Full listing:
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/dailyburn/ruby-on-rails-
develop...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/dailyburn/ruby-on-rails-
developer/aFxfWoKkOr4OU3eJe4egig?ref=rss&sid=68)

Technologies We Use:

\- Our web stack is Ruby on Rails, Nginx, and Unicorn.

\- We use Node.js for real-time services

\- We use Go for background processing

\- We store data using MySQL, Redis, and MongoDB.

\- Platforms we run on: iOS, Android, Roku, Smart TV, Google TV, Xbox, and
more coming.

DailyBurn brings fitness and nutrition to members, anytime, anywhere, by
streaming HD-quality workouts in a variety of disciplines from dance and high-
intensity cardio to yoga, kettlebells and strength training. Our focus is
creating and delivering amazing in home workouts.

If you're interested feel free to apply to the listings or email me directly:
paul@dailyburn.com mention the HN posting :)

~~~
koudelka
Do you just work out of the IAC office or are you owned by IAC?

~~~
paulc
We are part of IAC

------
mikeklaas
Zite ([http://zite.com](http://zite.com)) is a company with machine learning
and data at its core: our goal is to use deep personalization technology to
give people news they wouldn't be able to find any other way. We're looking
for engineers eager to dig into big data, both on the scalability front and on
relevance. We think that personalization technology should be used for more
than optimizing your google queries—it should instead be at the core of a
product (think Pandora).

    
    
      Web, android, scaling/distributed systems - SF 
    
      More info here: http://zite.com/jobs

------
benburton
New York City, NY - Neo

We care more about passion and curiosity, less about knowledge of one
particular framework. So you don’t need to know Rails or iOS but you do need
to have experience in familiar frameworks, and you need to be willing to learn
either or both. Languages and frameworks can be learned, passion cannot.

Our development process is based on XP with an emphasis on individualism and
pragmatism. We pair a lot, but not all the time. We test a lot, but not all
the time. The key is being able to explain your practices with rational
argument. Ultimately, we care more about building the best products we can,
less so about being dogmatic about our process.

Contact: jobs.nyc@neo.com

------
twitchtv
Twitch.tv in San Francisco is hiring engineers.

At twitch we work with the largest people in the gaming industry. We've
rocketed to the top of the gaming industry food chain - all within 2 years of
our launch. We're looking for talented engineers that like building the right
things in the right way.

Feel free to hit me up if you're interested / have questions, I head up our
engineering team:

ossareh at twitch.tv

We're looking for full stack engineers (Ember.js on the front end, rails on
the backend) and Dev Ops engineers (help us scale our data tier, help us move
over to jruby, we already serve thousands of requests/sec across our
infrastructure - help us reach millions!).

------
brianschwartz
Sookasa - Sunnyvale, CA. Full time. H1B friendly. We're looking for
experienced generalist engineers who love to get their hands dirty.

Sookasa is a SaaS based security and compliance company that transforms
consumer cloud services like Dropbox into enterprise-level solutions. Our goal
is to enable professionals to enjoy their favorite cloud services at work by
making their data fully managed, secure, and legally compliant. We are funded
by the leading expert investors in Big Data, but still very small with huge
growth opportunities.

Check us out: [http://www.sookasa.com/](http://www.sookasa.com/)

Email me for more info: brian@sookasa.com

------
redadehy
Entrepreneurial software engineer -- Augmedix -- Google Glass Healthcare IT
startup -- San Francisco, CA

DESCRIPTION Are you a future-oriented, entrepreneurial engineer who wants to
help change healthcare? We are currently looking for a self-motivated,
experienced developer who can help us develop our core product on the Google
Glass platform, and change the way doctors and patients interact with
technology. Above all, we are looking for someone who can fill many hats as
the product develops and the team grows. We are exploring uncharted territory,
and if you enjoy the freedom and responsibility of designing and building
systems from square one, your impact will be huge. You will drive product
development and technology innovation in partnership with the CTO.

ABOUT THE COMPANY Augmedix is on the hottest startup in Silicon Valley and the
first Google Glass startup -- ever! We’re creating a groundbreaking service
for medical doctors that’s powered by Google Glass. The company is midway
through raising a very successful seed round. You couldn’t pick a more
exciting time to get involved. We are headquartered in San Francisco and are
part of Rock Health. We’re part of a vibrant community with some of the
hottest digital health startups, and every day, venture capital, technology,
and healthcare luminaries drop by and provide up-close mentorship.

KEY RESPONSIBILITIES \- Design, develop, test, and deploy software for
healthcare applications \- Work with the CTO and other team members to
understand requirements and define technical specifications and technology
roadmap \- Research and evaluate third-party software and hardware solutions
\- Also, you get to play with Google Glass before anyone else!

QUALIFICATIONS \- B.S. in Computer Science or equivalent from a top tier
school \- Programming experience (2+ years) with Linux, Java, C/C++, JS, HTML,
and Python \- Familiarity with both client-side and server-side JavaScript
frameworks \- Proficiency with Android development is highly desired \-
Understanding of TCP/IP, UDP, and networking fundamentals \- Knowledge of
security protocols and video streaming standards is a plus \- High levels of
creativity, quick learning and problem solving capabilities

Send your resume to jobs@augmedix.com.

------
stuherbert
DataSift in Reading, UK - C++, PHP, Technical Architect, Product Management,
Operations, QA, and more

For details, follow this link:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3rPiWgwf](http://jobvite.com/m?3rPiWgwf)

DataSift helps you find the social conversations that you're interested in -
in real-time, or from our historics archive. We are one of only three
companies in the world currently licensed to resell the Twitter firehose, and
across all of our sources, we handle over 6,000 new pieces of data a second.
We've grown out of Tweetmeme, the inventors of the 'retweet' button. We've
raised 30 million USD in funding to date. Our engineering is based in leafy
Reading in the UK, with our sales and corporate HQ in San Francisco.

We're technology-agnostic - if it works, we're using it - and you can see our
technical architecture diagram on Slide 13 of this presentation:
[https://speakerdeck.com/stuartherbert/storyplayer?slide=13](https://speakerdeck.com/stuartherbert/storyplayer?slide=13)

We're successful and growing fast, and are looking to hire in multiple areas!

* Technical Architect, to work on scaling our Hadoop cluster to the next stage

* Senior C++ Engineer, to work on the runtime engine of our realtime filtering enginer

* PHP Engineer, to work on a variety of internal services supporting our data pipelines

* Senior Developer in QA, to work on our in-house testing tools

* Operations Engineer, to work on managing our servers and deployments

... and many more roles besides:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3rPiWgwf](http://jobvite.com/m?3rPiWgwf)

Like everyone else on this thread, we think we're a great place to work ;-)
with an extremely low turnover of staff. But most of all, what we can offer is
the opportunity to work on one of the largest and most interesting platforms
of any startup here in the UK, as part of one of the highest-quality teams of
any startup here in the UK.

Any questions, ping me on Twitter: @stuherbert

------
augustflanagan
Trulia - San Francisco, Full time, (H1B transfers)

Trulia is one of the largest real estate search platforms in the United States
with over 30 million unique visitors across our platform every month. We're
solving interesting problems and building cool things in nearly every software
engineering discipline.

We've got lots of large scale projects to tackle including:

\- Building our next generation of APIs (for both internal and external
consumption)

\- Creating new mapping and data visualization experiences

\- Improving our web experience using a JS MVC framework and our new CSS UI
library (similar to Bootstrap)

\- Innovating on our top ranked mobile apps (we're looking for iOS and Android
engineers of all levels)

\- Diving deep into the terabytes of housing and user data we have in order to
tailor custom experiences for our users

Our core web stack is a traditional LAMP stack, but we use a ton of other
technologies as well including: Python, Java, Hadoop, Solr/Lucene, CouchBase,
Backbone, d3.js, Sass, Git, and a whole lot more.

I've been an engineer at Trulia for just over a year now and can honestly say
that it is a really fun company to work for. There's a great culture of
letting people run with projects that really interest them and drive the
entire engineering organization forward.

The compensation and perks are fantastic including:

\- Great health benefits

\- Unlimited vacation

\- Great location in downtown San Francisco (1 min from BART, 10 min from
Caltrain)

\- Monthly transportation and "well being" allowances

\- Kegs on two out of three floors (including one in our penthouse/rooftop
patio)

\- Stocked kitchens

\- Lots of happy hours

\- Quarterly hack weeks

You can checkout all the open positions and apply here -
[http://trulia.com/jobs](http://trulia.com/jobs) If you have any questions or
want to chat you can also email me at aflanagan[at]trulia.com

------
0cean
WeBRAND - [http://webrand.com](http://webrand.com) \- Los Angeles, CA

About:

WeBRAND is a platform that allows brands to collaborate with their audience to
monetize their digital influence through limited edition products, risk-free.

Who we're looking for:

We're looking for a front-end developer with experience with:

    
    
      · Javascript 
      · User Experience Design 
      · jQuery 
      · HTML+CSS 
      · Github
      · Bootstrap  
      · Ruby on Rails
    

For more information on the company and the open position, please visit:

[https://angel.co/webrand](https://angel.co/webrand)

If you're interested, you can contact michael@webrand.com

------
parsabg
Front-end developer in Dublin, Ireland (full-time):

Hi HN, we are a Dublin-based Semantic Web startup. We are small, skilled,
focused and lean.

We are looking for a new team member with following qualities:

\- Proficiency in JavaScript/CoffeeScript/ClojureScript

\- Knowledge of MV* family of JS libraries/frameworks: Backbone.js,
Knockout.js, Ember.js, Angular.js, etc OR strong MVC background

\- Experience in working on large modular JS codebases

\- Proficiency in CSS and HTML and experience with responsive design and CSS
frameworks (e.g. Bootstrap)

\- Fluency in Python/Django, Ruby on Rails or NodeJS is a plus

\- Knowledge of a functional programming language is a plus

No educational/work experience is required.

Let's talk: parsa [at] aylien [dot] com.

------
robbiemitchell
Knewton - New York, NY (Union Square) - full-time

Knewton's mission is to bring personalized learning to the world.

Knewton is the world's leading adaptive learning technology provider. The
Knewton platform makes it possible for anyone to build applications that
provide real-time proficiency estimation, activity recommendations, analytics,
and more. The world's largest and most innovative learning companies use
Knewton technology to improve student achievement in K–12 (e.g.,Houghton
Mifflin), higher education (e.g.,Pearson), global English Language Teaching
(e.g.,Macmillan), and other markets. Knewton has been recognized globally as a
"Technology Pioneer" (World Economic Forum in Davos), one of the world's "50
Most Innovative Companies" (Fast Company), and one of "The World's 100 Most
Intriguing Entrepreneurs" (Goldman Sachs).

Knewton has about 115 employees, over half of which work in technology, data
science, and adaptive instruction, including machine learning.

[http://www.knewton.com/jobs/](http://www.knewton.com/jobs/)

[http://www.knewton.com/tech/blog/](http://www.knewton.com/tech/blog/)

Some specific openings:

* Business Development Director - [http://bit.ly/10uusn3](http://bit.ly/10uusn3)

* Marketing Manager, Growth - [http://bit.ly/16JH5eW](http://bit.ly/16JH5eW)

* Data Scientist - [http://bit.ly/12yWm1X](http://bit.ly/12yWm1X)

* Software Engineer - Big Data - [http://bit.ly/14IsjUm](http://bit.ly/14IsjUm)

* Senior Security Engineer - [http://bit.ly/14lqxJY](http://bit.ly/14lqxJY)

* Senior Product Manager - [http://bit.ly/14lqyxv](http://bit.ly/14lqyxv)

\--> For more follow
[http://twitter.com/knewton_jobs](http://twitter.com/knewton_jobs)

~~~
michaelochurch
Turf.

~~~
tutufan
?

------
dmritard96
ChannelIQ - online retail intelligence

[http://www.channeliq.com/company/careers](http://www.channeliq.com/company/careers)

Downtown Chicago (River north - near groupon, 1871 and numerous other
startups/tech companies)

\- BIG problems in data acquisition, transformation, storage and analytics

\- Current technologies - storm, redis, hadoop, mongo, etc.

\- Hard problems - machine learning, plenty of algorithmicly complex
scenarios/challenges

\- Fun environment - nerf guns, video games, happy hour, etc.

\- More coding less meeting

\- Growing fast

\- Biggest challenge right now: keeping up with demand, one of the best
problems any startup/small company could have

Interested?

Feel free to contact me at dmyers a t channeliq.com

------
khinrichs
Mobile Application Developer -- iOS and/or Android Full-time Position

BrickSimple LLC ([http://bricksimple.com](http://bricksimple.com)) is a
leading developer of next generation web, mobile, and wearable computing
applications. Our talented creative team develops custom solutions and
products that leverage current mobile/tablet computing and powerful emerging
technologies.

If you're an Android, iOS, and/or HTML5 developer that wants to build some
awesome stuff, BrickSimple is a great place to do it.

Core Tech Skills:

o Android, iOS, and/or HTML5 o Java and/or Objective C o SQL, Databases,
Storage o Web service experience (JSON/REST) o Responsive web design is a plus
o SCORE MULTIPLIERS: OpenGL, AR, Glass Mirror API, Custom Kernels

Other Requirements:

o Excellent Communication skills o Self-directed learner - ability to pick up
new technology/frameworks/skill sets/etc o Ability to work individually or as
part of a tight talented team o 3 years+ development experience o 1 year+
mobile development

Our main office is located in the heart of downtown Doylestown, PA. Public
transportation (SEPTA bus and regional rail) is available. Our employees can
walk out the front door to more than two dozen dining options.

As a company that's been around for more than a decade, we offer a competitive
salary and excellent benefits (heath, dental, 401k). If you're tired of the
cube life or being a consulting lone ranger, give us a shout. BrickSimple is
committed to innovation and its a great opportunity to work with a talented
team.

Corporate Culture:

o Open bullpen office model o Tech Lunch discussions of new technologies o
Corporate Movie Outings, LAN Gaming events o Conference participation
including WWDC, Google I/O, GDC o Technical executive team that still writes
code

Compensation:

o Salary is commensurate with experience and competitive o Healthcare, Dental,
Life/Disability, 401k

If you're interested, please send your resume along with why you think you'd
be a good fit to jobs@bricksimple.com

------
snikolic
SocialWire - San Francisco, CA - full stack engineer, javascript hacker, data
scientist, "office manager plus"
[http://www.socialwire.com/#jobs](http://www.socialwire.com/#jobs)

Online ads suck. But advertising keeps the web free (as in beer), and we want
to keep the internet free. So rather than hating on advertising, we decided to
do something about it.

At SocialWire, we are taking a new approach to advertising: building a
recommendation engine for ads. Our system generates product-level ads and
hyper-targets them to exactly the right audience. We do this at scale and
automatically across a retailer's entire catalog. We want our ads to be so
good that people discover interesting products through them, and find them to
actually be useful.

With this comes a boatload of difficult data, analytics, machine learning,
optimization, and scalability problems. We're formally hiring a full stack
engineer, but we'd also love to talk to anyone who writes beautiful python,
elegant javascript, or loves to look at data - we're open to contracting/part-
time work for the right candidates. On the non-engineering side, we're looking
for an "Office Manager Plus" run our office, finances, and HR while shaping
and growing our awesome culture.

We have sweet digs in Potrero Hill; we've raised $3mm in seed capital from
First Round Capital, 500 Startups, and a crew of other top tier investors;
we've got an impressive client list and real revenue; we've got a talented
team of hackers, designers, and burners; we've got a bright blue pool table, a
fridge full of Pliny the Elder, an airstream trailer full of Stumptown
espresso, and all the sushiritos you can eat.

Drop a line to stefan@socialwire.com and let's chat.

Some press: [http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/13/socialwire-
gets-2-5m-from-f...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/13/socialwire-
gets-2-5m-from-first-round-capital-and-others-to-be-a-one-two-punch-for-
facebook-ads/) [http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/02/socialwire-seed-
extension-n...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/02/socialwire-seed-extension-
new-ceo/)

------
Damin0u
Paris, France (full-time). JoliCode -
[http://jolicode.com/](http://jolicode.com/)

We are a young and pretty French service company with strong focus on quality.
We are looking for:

* Javascript developer, loving NodeJS, mobile development and Angular/Backbone to work on various projects from plain frontend Javascript to Appcelerator Titanium (Alloy) mobile applications.

* PHP expert, to work on various size projects build on top of Symfony2.

* Drupal expert, to build strong websites with Drupal > 7.

For more information: [http://jolicode.com/jobs](http://jolicode.com/jobs)

------
broadbean
Canary Wharf, London

We're looking to hire a Senior Perl Developer. To count as Senior, you should
probably understand Moose, know how to use Test::More without needing to look
anything up, and a CPAN ID would be an advantage. We're paying up to £60,000,
have a lovely light and airey office, and by virtue of being a small company
owned by a huge company, we combine being financially secure with being lots
of fun! That said, we're not a startup. Job ad:
[http://jobs.perl.org/job/17563](http://jobs.perl.org/job/17563)

------
frabcus
Liverpool, UK - ScraperWiki - CTO

ScraperWiki is a Silicon Valley style startup, in Liverpool, UK. We’re
changing how data science is done together on the Internet.

We're hiring a CTO.

If you were doing the job, you'd describe it like this —

I'm <insert your name here>, and my job title is Chief Technology Officer.

I make sure our platform works well.

There are trade-offs between our resources and technical quality. Features,
lack of bugs, performance, security and backups all matter. I pick what
matters most.

I do this by leading technically the platform team. We use Extreme Programming
(XP), and I pair program much of the time. I'm confident with open source Unix
technologies, have used a wide variety at all levels of the stack, and quickly
learn new ones.

I recruit new members of the team, and help them become better programmers by
example and by coaching. I organise any out of hours on-call that we need.

I keep track of technologies, both open source projects and proprietary hosted
services, so I know which are most suitable for ScraperWiki. I advise on
technical aspects of possible acquisitions and partnerships.

I make programmers who use the platform happy by making developer APIs that
are a joy to use.

More broadly in the company, I promote a culture of excellent and professional
software practices. For example, guiding design of libraries and use of tools
amongst data scientists.

I like giving talks and writing technical articles, to communicate what we do.
I'm comfortable in commercial situations, and describe the key benefits of the
technologies we use in ways customers find compelling.

To apply, send the following: * A link to the code of a piece of software
you've signficantly contributed to. * A link to your résumé/CV * Any questions
you have about the job

Along to francis@scraperwiki.com with the word swjob9 in the subject (agencies
only if you can find someone I know on LinkedIn to recommend your agency).

[https://scraperwiki.com/jobs/#swjob9](https://scraperwiki.com/jobs/#swjob9)

------
AdamGibbins
London - TIM Group. Relocation assistance available.

We're looking for a Senior Linux Systems Administrator/Operations "DevOps"
Engineer to join our team in London.

The ideal candidate would be passionate about refining and perfecting the way
web applications are deployed and managed.

Full job spec here: [http://www.timgroup.com/careers/current-vacancies/senior-
dev...](http://www.timgroup.com/careers/current-vacancies/senior-devops)

Please give me a shout if you've any questions. I'm part of the team, not a
hiring manager.

------
capkutay
WebAction (www.webaction.com) in Downtown Palo Alto - Full Time- Hiring Front
End Developers and Platform Engineers

Jobs@WebAction.com WebAction is an enterprise infrastructure software company
based in the San Francisco Bay Area, providing the first Real-Time Big Data
Server; a platform that will enable the next generation of real-time, data
driven applications. Founded by a team of Silicon Valley veterans with proven
track records, WebAction is backed by some of the most respected names in
Silicon Valley.

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, generous equity for
the right candidates, and (of course) a kitchen stocked with snacks and
drinks. If you want to join our cutting-edge team, grow as we do and share the
excitement of an early start-up environment please apply today.

Job Description: You should be a self-starting web UI developer with a desire
to lead and mentor others. You excel in a fast-paced agile environment and
will be able to collaborate with back-end engineers to design interfaces and
architect interaction models, and with the product team to wire-frame and
prototype ideas.

Desired Skills & Experience for Front-end Position:

-JavaScript knowledge necessary – please be prepared to show us examples of your work

-Experience with HTML5/CSS3

-Experience with JavaScript frameworks (jQuery, Backbone, etc.)

-Experience or interest in learning visualization frameworks (d3, processing.js)

-Know how to build drag and drop web diagramming UIs (such as mxGraph, gliffy, drawio)

-Excellent communication skills, both written and oral

-Must be able to function well in an early stage startup environment

-Must be able to multi-task

Pluses: -Experience in user interaction design and user experience

-Knowledge of back-end web frameworks

-iOS or Android experience

For the Platform Engineering position, we ask that you have experience writing
clean code in Java and have a strong desire and skills to implement a
scalable, highly optimized data processing infrastructure.

If this sounds like you, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com.

~~~
gfodor
The "first real-time big data server"? You realize where you are posting this,
right?

~~~
capkutay
yes.

------
Hitpost
San Francisco, CA. Full-time.

Hitpost is revolutionizing the sports world. We're a fast-growing, well backed
startup and are focused on building social, design forward, mobile apps for
the ever expansive sports market. The opportunity ahead of us is huge and
we're looking for the right team members to join us.

We love what we do and we love what we are building. A challenging problem is
what excites us.

We are looking for:

* iOS Developer

* Python/Django Developer

* Android Developer

Join us. Email jobs@hitpost.com

Read more about us and our team at
[http://www.angel.co/hitpost-1](http://www.angel.co/hitpost-1)

------
gbernitz
rewardStyle <[http://www.rewardstyle.com>](http://www.rewardstyle.com>) \-
Dallas, TX

Senior Systems Engineer

Engineers in rewardStyle's product development team are responsible for
developing key features for rewardStyle's state-of-the-art web and mobile
applications and services. Developers on any part of the stack are encouraged
to apply (front-end, back-end, middleware). rewardStyle's international
platform presents a number of challenges that require intimate understanding
of distributed web architectures and load balancing, synchronous and
asynchronous database clustering and replication, algorithms, JavaScript
development and libraries, DOM layout and styling, as well as network security
protocols and intrusion detection. To qualify for this position, please
present an example of your work that would demonstrate your engineering skills
to dev.jobs@rewardstyle.com

* Proficiency in coding web applications and back-end systems using Python, PHP, or equivalent web language * Experience managing data in persistent storage such as relational databases or key-value stores * Experience integrating 3rd party APIs (REST, OAuth, JSONP) * Full web stack experience (front-end, back-end, middleware) * Understanding of Linux and building automated tasks * Passion for tech

dev.jobs@rewardstyle.com Web:
[http://www.rewardstyle.com/aboutus/careers](http://www.rewardstyle.com/aboutus/careers)
No telecommuting

------
perchard
Desks Near Me - San Francisco CA.

We are passionate about producing high-quality software that improves people's
lives by connecting them with flexible workspaces. We're looking for a
talented Ruby developer who shares this passion. You'll ship code daily, build
out features in their entirety, and play a key role in our growing team. See
the link below for more information.

[http://blog.desksnear.me/careers/ruby-on-rails-
job.html](http://blog.desksnear.me/careers/ruby-on-rails-job.html)

jobs@desksnear.me

------
jakemcgraw
Refinery29 -- New York, NY. Fulltime.

Refinery29 is the cornerstone of fashion, beauty, and shopping for a new
generation. In an industry dominated by traditional print publications with
lackluster digital offerings, R29 has broken away and created a successful
(profitable) all-digital personal style destination. We're expanding our
engineering team, and require some talented, experienced individuals to help
us improve the process and infrastructure which powers our high traffic
website.

Please reach out to me via email: jake.mcgraw@refinery29.com or Twitter:
@jakemcgraw if you're interested or have any questions.

* Senior Test Engineer *

We're still in the early phases of a more formal QA process at Refinery29. We
know what we want, just not how to get there. Your job is to show us the way,
help us implement a rock solid QA process. Here are some loose guidelines we
came up with, but as I've indicated earlier, we're open to suggestions on how
we should run this.

* Stabilize, expand and automate our testing process and infrastructure. * Lead our software development team in designing testable code, which will primarily be in PHP using PHPUnit. * Design a system for testing client-side functionality, Selenium, PhantomJS, whatever you want, it's up to you. * Design test plans for larger software/architecture projects. * Assist in legacy code documentation and setting documentation standards for future development.

* Senior Devops Engineer *

Over the last 7 months we've made huge improvements to our infrastructure to
handle the high volumes of traffic we've received (30 day peak: 550Mb/s). We'd
be hiring you as our first in house, dedicated Devops/Systems engineer to help
us execute the improvements necessary to handle even larger traffic spikes.

* Design, optimize, monitor and maintain the server infrastructure for production, development, deployment and testing. * Build tools to optimize infrastructure resources for our development team. * Assist in cost projection for server infrastructure. * Manage projects currently being executed by consulting systems team.

Again, please reach out to me via email: jake.mcgraw@refinery29.com or
Twitter: @jakemcgraw if you're interested or have any questions.

------
jhuckabee
REMOTE, -0400 UTC to -0800 UTC

Cyanna Education Services [1] is building a web-based business workflow
platform to service the education industry. We are looking for a Rails
developer to assist in bringing this product to the next level. If you are a
self-starter and knowledgeable code wrangler, please email us a little bit
about yourself, including resume, salary requirements, and github username, to
jobs@cyanna.com. No recruiters please.

[1] [http://www.cyanna.com/](http://www.cyanna.com/)

------
udfalkso
New York, NY - Fulltime

Hiring: FE Engineer & Head of Marketing/Biz-dev

iknow.io is a data-driven knowledge sharing community for curious people. We
take raw data about Movies, Music, Sports, Economics, Politics and more and
make it possible for regular people to analyze and extract useful information
from it. We also enable them to browse, share and discuss the fascinating
insights they discover using our tools with one another. While there are
mountains of raw data out there, only scientists and programmers can currently
make any real use of it. Our mission is to make that data accessible and
useful to everyone. Our team has extensive experience working with large,
complex data problems and in building and nurturing online communities.

We are currently a team of 4 people, and are looking to add 2 more talented
individuals to the mix soon.

1) FE Engineer: You have a great design sense and some serious engineering
skills. You think the famous quote, "there are only two hard things in
computer science, cache invalidation and naming things" is spot on. Whenever
you're browsing the web, you're constantly noticing things that could be
tweaked and improved. You're a pragmatist who's ok with ignoring IE6 users.
You've built complex, popular web-based applications before. You want to join
an early stage startup where you can quickly prove yourself and become the FE
engineering lead. Our FE Stack includes python (django), javascript (jquery,
backbone), html and css. Deep familiarity with all of these is a big plus, but
not necessarily required. Experience with mobile app development is also a
plus.

2) Head of Marketing & Business Development: You're a natural born deal maker.
When you throw a party, too many people show up. You know how to build,
execute and analyze the effectiveness of a marketing campaign. Bloggers and
reporters know you, and love you. You believe product design and marketing are
one and the same. You're ready to join an extremely talented product &
engineering team and show them that everything they thought they knew about
how to really promote and grow a new site from the ground-up is wrong.

If you fit the bill for either of these positions, and you think what we're
working on sounds intriguing, then we'd love to hear from you at
jobs@iknow.io. Thanks!

------
stevennorton
Upthere (www.upthere.com) was founded by Bertrand Serlet, who was the brains
behind iOS and OS X.

They are looking for creative and talented engineers and product designers
with experience in technologies like C/C++, Objective-C, Node.js, and
JavaScript; platforms like iOS, OS X, and Android; knowledge areas like
storage, database, security, and user experience; or System Reliability and
Quality Assurance.

Very exciting company and they are looking for generalists who can contribute
to multiple areas of their custom stack.

~~~
lhnz
Can they do H1Bs?

------
morley
New York, NY - Fulltime

OkCupid is hiring!

[http://www.okcupid.com/careers](http://www.okcupid.com/careers)

We use math to get you dates. As an OkCupid Developer, you'll be responsible
for building the interface that millions use to meet new people. We are always
looking for people who love to make products.

What we're looking for: * Javascript Developers * UI Developers for our latest
project, DateHookup

If you have questions about what we work on, our software stack, or anything
else, feel free to email me (I'm the lead developer):

morley@okcupid.com

Thanks!

------
nathanh
New York, NY (full-time)

Mobile Engineers

Kinsa - We're on a mission to track and stop the spread of disease.
[http://kinsahealth.com](http://kinsahealth.com)

Did you ever wish you could save lives by doing what you do best? At Kinsa,
you can. We’re looking for help transforming how people care for themselves
and their families.

Please contact nathan@kinsahealth.com if you're interested and check out
[http://kinsahealth.com](http://kinsahealth.com) for a bit more background.

------
teddymarrufo
ZEFR is hiring for our Venice, CA (LA) office! Work with SMARTER, COOLER
people in a SICK SPACE!

[http://bit.ly/15BU5pt](http://bit.ly/15BU5pt) |
[http://bit.ly/12O0VFy](http://bit.ly/12O0VFy) |
[http://bit.ly/18rEA50](http://bit.ly/18rEA50)

We work with an awesome tech stack: Python/Django, JS, PostgreSQL

APPLY HERE: [http://zefr.com/jobs/](http://zefr.com/jobs/)

------
niklas_a
Android, Windows and OS X developers @ Instabridge, Stockholm, Sweden remote
OK, full time, intern ok

We're building the world's best wifi client and the largest wifi network on
the planet. We're looking for great developers to join our team. You'll be one
of the first hires at a well funded startup backed by some of Europe's leading
investors.

Is that you? Contact us at thatsme@instabridge.com
[http://www.instabridge.com](http://www.instabridge.com)

------
bluelu
Trendiction in Luxembourg/Europe:
[http://www.talkwalker.com](http://www.talkwalker.com)
([http://www.trendiction.com/en/careers](http://www.trendiction.com/en/careers))

No remote. We will help with work visa if needed (for exceptional candidates)

Looking for java developers in the field of:

\- distributed large scale crawling, content extraction \- data analysis.

If you need more info, just send me an email (t.britz@trendiction.com)

------
vimeojobs
Vimeo – NY, NY and LA, CA

Check out all our jobs: [http://vimeo.com/jobs](http://vimeo.com/jobs)

\- PHP Engineers - NY

\- Search Engineer (Solr) - NY

\- Hadoop Data Engineer (Hive / HBase) - NY

\- Frontend Video Engineer (AS3, JavaScript) - NY

\- Payments Engineer (Vindicia, Stripe, or Braintree, etc) - NY

\- Site Reliability Engineer - NY

\- MySQL DBA – NY or LA

Non-Tech

\- Communications Director - NY

\- GM, Subscription Services - NY

\- Director of Strategic Sales - LA

Stuff we use: PHP, Python, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, AWS, Solr, Hadoop, nginx,
node, Vertica. And pretty much any mobile platform.

Feel free to email our Tech Recruiter, tyler at vimeo dot com.

------
dawson
howareyou.com – Shoreditch, London. Front-end developer, onsite.

We're hiring for a senior front-end developer (JavaScript, Angular.js, Node.js
– for tooling – and LESS, to name a few technologies), someone who is not
reliant on frameworks, who understands performance implications of a given
solution (especially on mobile) and who is comfortable with terminal and
scripting languages.

We are behind howareyou.com [https://howareyou.com/](https://howareyou.com/),
an award winning online health record completely free to NHS professionals and
patients.

We are committed to building the best clinical API
[https://api.howareyou.com/](https://api.howareyou.com/), highly available and
secure. Our API is a collection of services distributed across multiple
infrastructures (including AWS).

Our approach:

    
    
       - RESTful APIs - including the hypermedia component
       - non-web Ruby services - we're big on EBI (Entity-Boundary-Interactor)
       - non-Rails apps - we are slowly phasing out Rails
       - client-side apps - our newest apps are all Angular.js talking to APIs
       - Service Oriented Architecture
       - hybrid infrastructure
       - Redis and Riak - masterless clusters is where we're heading
    

You will be working alongside the best in their field (including regular
speakers at Ruby Manor and other leading conferences) from Google Campus, less
than 5 minutes walking distance from Old Street station.

For the best contractors, we are willing to pay £450 per day. All candidates
are encouraged to get in touch with us on jobs.hn@howareyou.com

------
teeny25
Pinrose –San Francisco, CA or New York, NY, FULL-TIME

=What the hack is Pinrose???=

Pinrose is a well-funded startup that is bringing fragrance into the 21st
Century and online. We reduce the pain from the trial and error process of
finding great fragrances by leveraging technology, scent science, and social
science. We design and manufacture all of our own fragrances, and we sell them
exclusively online.

Pinrose has developed a proprietary synesthesia-based technology that can
accurately predict which fragrances each user will love. We can recommend the
perfect scents from our collection based on a user’s spotify playlists,
instagram filters and facebook activities. This multisensory approach helps us
create the scent playlists for our customer’s lives.

=Who we’re hiring=

Now that we’ve raised a fat pile of cash, we are building out our engineering
team (contractors, begone!). This is an exciting opportunity to build a novel
ecommerce site from the ground up. You will work directly with the founders to
architect a solution that provides a new level of customization in a large and
exciting vertical.

As an early engineer, you will have a HUGE impact on the product, direction
and culture of our company.

We are looking for great engineers who can:

\- Architect our full stack

\- Own our mobile products (iOS)

\- Set up the data layer (there will be…SO…MUCH…DATAAAAA!!!!!!!)

\- Build custom recommendation tools, apply cool machine learning and analytic
techniques, and use a broad range of data sources

\- Tackle interesting and meaningful technical problems

\- Have a ton of fun and not take themselves too seriously

=What we can offer=

\- Attractive salary + equity

\- Creative freedom to architect our stack

\- Deep impact on company formation, culture, and benefits – you tell us what
we can offer!

\- Workcations!

\- The right mix of good times and hard work

We are data junkies and hope you are, too. If you are interested, show us
something cool that you have worked on and our proud of. Side projects are
fine.

Email: pinrosescents@gmail.com.

BOOM!

------
billyvg
Woopra ([http://www.woopra.com/](http://www.woopra.com/)) - San Francisco, CA
Leading customer analytics company.

We just moved to a new bigger space in the heart of SoMa SF (1 block away from
the caltrain station). We're looking to fill a few positions:

* Frontend Engineer

* Sysop Engineer

* Software Engineer (Java)

* UI/UX Designer

* Sales Specialist

To apply, visit
[http://www.woopra.com/careers/](http://www.woopra.com/careers/) or email us
at careers@woopra.com.

------
janjongboom
Seen all the fuzz about Firefox OS today? Be part of it! Telenor Comoyo is
looking for people that want to contribute to the Firefox OS Core. That means
spending your time in collaboration with Mozilla and Telefonica on building
the awesomest mobile operating system! Position is on site in our offices in
Amsterdam, NL or Oslo, Norway. Of course we offer relocation.

Who doesn't want to get paid to work open source? Drop me a line at
jan@comoyo.com!

------
jnfr
Twitter, Inc. - San Francisco, CA. Full-time.

I'll keep this short and to the point!

About us: (Looking for my team specifically.)

\- internal tool used by almost all engineers and execs in the company

\- we hold giant impact and value for engineering at Twitter

\- Javascript (backbone.js, in-house charting library), RoR

\- we solve big problems up and down the stack

\- UI, UX, data viz & data science challenges are in abundance

\- work with a small team of 3, Kanban style. we work fast!

Do you think you would be a good fit? Shoot me an e-mail and let's chat! jyip
at twitter.com

------
rubyrescue
Inaka is hiring iOS and Android devs in Atlanta, GA (and Buenos Aires,
Argentina). We build very popular mobile apps for funded startups and media
brands. I'm setting up an Atlanta office and we're looking for our first
development hire in the US. If you like mobile apps, wouldn't mind the idea of
travel to Latin America (or North America if you're in Argentina), email me -
chad@inaka.net.

------
jcberk
edo Interactive | [http://edo.theresumator.com/](http://edo.theresumator.com/)

    
    
      * BI Director, Nashville
      * Analytics Manager, Chicago
      * Data Scientist, Nashville or Chicago
      * Data Analysts, Nashville or Chicago
    

Work with gobs of anonymized credit/debit card transaction data, using
Hadoop/Hive, Postgres, Pentaho, R, Tableau, etc.

We're a 100-person funded startup providing an easy way to personalize offers
and make them automatically available through credit or debit cards and mobile
devices. We work with major national advertisers, and with 180+ banks and
three of the top six card issuers. TechCrunch called us the anti-Groupon - we
take the hassle out of deals. See how it works at
[http://www.edointeractive.com/type/product-
demos/](http://www.edointeractive.com/type/product-demos/) .

Apply at the website above or email michael.doran at edointeractive.com (not
all these specific roles are posted yet) - say you came from HN. Happy to
answer questions at jennifer.berk at edointeractive.com.

------
koblas
Mountain View, CA - Tubular Labs -
[http://tubularlabs.com](http://tubularlabs.com)

We've made the a platform for YouTube channels to understand their audience.

Hiring Engineers - Backend/FrontEnd/Full Stack \- Python \- BackboneJS \-
RabbitMQ/Redis/MySQL \- Impala

The only real requirement about you: \- You're smart and like to get things
done

Interested or questions - email me: david@tubularlabs.com

------
anbu5
Orange Harp Inc - San Francisco, CA. Full time.

We're redefining shopping. We're working on a mobile platform to make shopping
more relevant and fun.

We believe in building an amazing product, writing great code, learning from
each other and having fun along the way!

If you're a hacker at heart with hands-on RoR and Python experience, care
about the user experience and want to be a part of a great team, email us at
anbu@panacheup.com.

------
ivanzhao
Notion – San Francisco.

The goal is to democratize software. Quite a shame that 30 years into personal
computing, an average person's interaction still caps at word-processing. We'd
like to change that.

A beautiful loft/artist office in the Mission. Best investors out there. Right
now just a few of us.

You need to be able to make things and think conceptually. Experience with
system or programming language design would be great.

ivan@makenotion.com

------
helloburin
TripCase / Sabre Holdings - Dallas/Fort Worth, Texas (Southlake)

TripCase is looking for Rails and JavaScript application devs.

Our tech stack: Ruby on Rails for the service layer and desktop app with RSpec
and Capybara for testing. JavaScript/HTML5 for the mobile clients
(Backbone.js, Require.js, PhoneGap, Grunt) with Jasmine for testing. Sass +
Compass for styles.

TripCase is an app that helps you manage your travel itinerary. We notify you
when your gate changes or when your flight is delayed, and provide helpful
messages and tools during your trip.

How we work:

* Git has changed the way we work, and our development/deployment process is heavily influenced by it

* We're an Agile shop and pair pretty frequently and watch each other's backs

* Our product manager and designers are integrated on our teams

* Stories aren't done until they have automated test coverage

* Our Rails folks write mobile client code and vice versa

* We use Trello and Campfire to stay on top of things

* Our Joel on Software test score is about 11.

* Test-driven development

* Macs

Some things we have on our plate:

* Automated CSS tests (with Sass + Compass making it so easy to refactor and author CSS, it's also super easy to break stuff. We are getting tired of ⌘+R all day)

* Automate all the things

* Automated/continuous iOS and Android builds

* Vagrant VMs with Chef Solo for development

If you want to learn more, just ping me: burin.asavesna [at] sabre.com

More Info

\--------------------

App Pages:

* Android App - [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sabre.trip...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sabre.tripcase.android&hl=en)

* iOS App - [https://itunes.apple.com/app/tripcase/id309620151?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/app/tripcase/id309620151?mt=8)

Our Job Postings:

* [http://bit.ly/14Fxsym](http://bit.ly/14Fxsym)

------
dave1010uk
Bournemouth, UK. Base are looking for a full-time Midweight Front-end
Developer to join our team.

About Base:

We build user-centred digital products and services for businesses, using data
they already have. Every business generates data. We help our clients uncover
the stories hidden in their data and transform them into something new and
valuable. Clients include Timex, Garmin and Nottingham City Transport.

At Base you will be part of a team of makers and doers, working across a
variety of projects and clients. We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our
process evolves to suit our needs.

We value and support CPD, actively seeking clients with a like-minded desire
to push boundaries, providing you with an opportunity to build your experience
and skills. We practice a sustainable pace, recognising that we each have
lives and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are rare
by design.

About the role:

1st class front-end. You will be used to working as part of an unsilo'd
production team, where designers work alongside developers, in agile sprints
where they're useful. Your main skill set is bringing concept artwork to life,
turning designs (as Photoshop & InDesign files) into working HTML/CSS, using
JavaScript. You'll be comfortable with canvas, SVG and graphical JavaScript
libraries such as D3.js (and may have dabbled with WebGL). You'll be familiar
with PHP and have experience with front end development for dynamic
content/apps, using JavaScript libraries like Backbone.js, AngularJS or
Ember.js.

Visualising Data. You'll have a keen interest in visualising datasets, with a
good understanding of what makes information beautiful. You'll know that an
infographic is only as good as the moment it was created. Turning great
designs into live visualisations showing real data will be something that
excites you.

Open all hours. You'll have a keen interest in the way openness in technology
(and in particular open data) can change things. And you'll have ideas that
mash one set with another, whether you've realised them yet or not. Our
developers come up with projects for our clients, rarely the other way round.

More details:
[http://www.wearebase.com/BaseJobSpecificationMidWeightFront-...](http://www.wearebase.com/BaseJobSpecificationMidWeightFront-
endDev.pdf)

------
omarish
Priceonomics -- Full Time, San Francisco, CA

We're hiring python hackers to join our team in San Francisco. Competitive
salary, early stage equity (we're pre- series A), and the opportunity to work
on some very interesting problems.

More information here:

[http://priceonomics.com/jobs/crawling/](http://priceonomics.com/jobs/crawling/)

or email me directly: omar+hn0713@priceonomics.com

------
thatcherclay
TruEffect
([http://www.trueffect.com/careers/](http://www.trueffect.com/careers/)) - NYC
- Full time

TruEffect is an ad tech company that provides ad serving and advanced
analytics to some of the most sophisticated digital advertisers in the
country. We are looking to hire data scientists, big data engineers, and data
visualization experts.

------
stephenbennyhat
Amantys (www.amantys.com) - Cambridge, UK

[http://www.amantys.com/careers/junior-software-
developer](http://www.amantys.com/careers/junior-software-developer)

Looking for an embedded software developer with interest on working down to
the metal, but also linux kernel, apps, scripting and so on. To join a small
friendly team in a nice office in Cambridge UK.

------
lamplightr
Toronto - REMOTE

Operations Engineer

Uken is looking for a talented Operations Engineer to work with our
development and ops team to manage and improve our rapidly growing
infrastructure. This role is open to remote employees working from anywhere in
the world. You'd be working on meaningful things like:

\- scaling our infrastructure to handle millions of concurrent users;

\- enabling fast, reliable, user experiences by measuring and optimizing
across the entire technology stack;

\- automating tasks and streamlining processes to easily manage a growing 140+
server farm;

\- working closely with developers to roll out new functionality and build
internal tools;

\- providing high reliability as part of our 24x7 on-call schedule.

Your background should include:

\- experience scaling web applications with very large user bases through
automation;

\- a passion for measuring and optimizing everything;

\- working knowledge of scripting, including a language like ruby;

\- strong sysadmin skills, including linux, networking and security.

It'd be a big plus if you have:

\- the ability to measure and optimize performance across our entire
technology stack;

\- hands on experience with Ruby on Rails;

\- experience managing and optimizing databases;

\- proven experience working independently (if working remotely);

\- experience with some of the technologies we use: ruby, rails, nginx,
unicorn, mysql, redis, memcached, jenkins, chef, nagios, github, aws.

About Us

Uken is one of the only true cross platform gaming companies around. We build
fun social and mobile games that make people stare, smile, jump, and feel
awesome inside. We have a quirky nerdy culture that fosters creativity,
collaboration, quality ideas, and a data driven mindset. We believe in moving
quickly and improving constantly and that mantra is reflected in the weekly
updates we make to our games and internal technologies. We have an appetite
for pushing technical boundaries and we’ve done exactly that with HTML5. We
work on products that are used by millions of people everywhere and we’re just
getting started.

More info at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

~~~
zerr
Any REMOTE opportunities for developers? [with many years of proven experience
working remotely].

------
jtchang
Dishcrawl [http://www.dishcrawl.com/](http://www.dishcrawl.com/) San Jose, CA

Looking for first engineering hire to work on Python/Django. Dishcrawl is
about creating cool food experiences. Candidate should have experience with
JS/CSS and background in web development.

Questions? E-mail me directly - jeff.tchang@dishcrawl.com

------
velikos
Washington, DC - Opower. Javascript/Node.js Engineer [LOCAL]

Opower builds software and services to motivate everyone to use less energy.
Utilities from around the world provide energy usage data for tens of millions
of their customers to Opower which we then analyze and aggregate using the
latest software technologies to motivate consumers to use less energy.

Opower's web team is reinventing the framework that powers our utility-branded
web applications which make consumers’ energy usage understandable and provide
personalized ideas and advice on how to reduce usage. You'll be part of a team
of fun, friendly, and technically skilled JavaScript engineers developing our
client-side MVC platform using Angular, automating complex tasks with Grunt,
and building open source libraries using Node.

=Requirements=

    
    
        * Expert with JavaScript as a first-class language. Excellent CS fundamentals. 
        * Experience creating large JavaScript projects with a team in an agile environment. 
        * Experience with Angular, Ember, Backbone, or Knockout. Experience with SASS, LESS, or Stylus. 
        * Experience with Zurb Foundation or Bootstrap. Experience with Mocha, Karma, Jasmine, QUnit, or other unit testing framework. 
        * Experience or interest in learning Git. Solid understanding of JavaScript prototypes, callbacks, promises, performance issues. 
        

=About You=

    
    
        * Passionate about JavaScript tools and frameworks and the future of JavaScript because of projects like Node, NPM, jQuery, Backbone, Grunt, etc. 
        * There's a special place in your heart for jQuery but you have moved on to MVC-like frameworks such as Angular and functional programming toolsets like Underscore/Lo-dash. 
        * You understand how to modularize large JavaScript projects and handle project dependencies. 
        * You welcome having your code reviewed regularly, and can provide meaningful code reviews for your co-workers. 
        * You have been using Node, Grunt, Yeoman, Github, or have been wishing you were using them. 
        * You think that creating pull requests for open source projects is an exciting way to participate with the community. 
        * Learning a new framework isn't enough for you - you want to build something and mentor others with your new knowledge. 
        * Passionate about the technology as well as the product, UX, and the general quality of what you build. 
        * Self assured, confident, inquisitive, persistent and willing to argue your point – but at the same time, willing to take on the opinions of others and revise your stance based on the facts at hand.
    

[http://jobvite.com/m?3r8jWgwz](http://jobvite.com/m?3r8jWgwz)

------
relaunched
Best Buy - Minneapolis, MN - Machine Learning Lead

Looking for a tech lead to drive machine learning efforts that come out of our
Omni-Channel Prototyping team. Projects vary, but can touch any of our public
facing properties. However, our current focus is internal R&D.

If you have any questions, contact me directly (I lead the team). My contact
info is in my profile.

------
adnam
Barcelona, Spain - yuilop.com.

We're looking for engineers to work on our real-time communication software,
hacking Java, erlang, SIP/VoIP, Android and node.js. More info:
[http://yuilop.com/intl/jobs/](http://yuilop.com/intl/jobs/)

Must have permission to work in EU. Contact adam -(at)- yuilop`dot`com

------
flyscripter
Riverbed Technology, Cambridge, MA, Full-Time

Python/JS Guru

DevOps style developers needed to join a small but growing team at Riverbed
Technology that is building out a new open source SDK and applications for
customized visibility and control of the network infrastructure (see
[http://github.com/riverbed](http://github.com/riverbed)). This is your chance
jump in and put your years of experience to work setting the direction of this
new initiative of programmable infrastructure.

The strong candidate... \- Reads Hacker News before breakfast \- Tries out new
packages just because they sound cool \- Enjoys the challenge of balancing
"elegant" and "functional" \- Relates to fellow coding experts as easily as
junior engineers \- Wishes there were more hours in the day just to code \-
Understands that technical compromise can be a good thing \- Always wants to
see the bigger picture

You will have the opportunity to work at multiple levels, from low-level REST
APIs in Python to single page applications in JavaScript, from data analysis
modules to new visualizations. This open source project will demand strong
skills in API development, modularization, clean code, testing and
documentation. You will be faced with the challenges of creating complex new
features with a simple and usable interface that the non-coder can use and the
advanced developer can extend.

This will be a fast paced environment looking to leverage new open source
packages and methodologies, picking the right tool and the right library that
can be leveraged by our customers.

Nuts and bolts required: \- Years of hands on development experience \- Strong
programming and debugging skills in Python \- Strong understanding of OO
principles \- Some experience with JavaScript \- At home in a Linux
development environment \- Comfortable turning technical requirements into a
functional specification \- Some network background - at least an
understanding of basic network concepts

Bonus points: \- Strong design and architecture experience \- Experience with
JavaScript / UI Frameworks such as extjs, d3, node.js, bootstrap \- Automation
experience - unit testing, Puppet, Chef, Jenkins \- Strong networking
background \- Exposure to cloud services

Riverbed Technology, Inc.'s Cascade office is located in Cambridge, MA.
Riverbed offers excellent salary, options and benefits. We are proud to be an
EEO/AA employer M/F/D/V

[http://riverbed.force.com/careers/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a0xi...](http://riverbed.force.com/careers/ts2__JobDetails?jobId=a0xi0000000Rz0sAAC&tSource=)

------
rlei
Berkeley, CA - One block from Berkeley BART

Shirts.io is a t-shirt printing and fulfillment platform. Our company
currently makes a million shirts every couple months and is growing rapidly.

We are looking for:

* A back-end (Django/Python) developer

* A front-end developer

You'll get a competitive salary and unlimited t-shirts. To apply, send an
email to jobs@shirts.io.

------
jwillgoesfast
crossfleet -- Fayetteville, AR (Remote doable) -- Fulltime & Parttime

Developer, Generalist -- with some combination of skills in: \--frontend, web
apps \--backend, REST & SOAP APIs \--Mobile, Android & Services

We are an enterprise SaaS company approaching our 1 year mark. We have paying
customers and a full stack v1.0. Now, we need you to help us scale. Our
customers are some of the largest corporations in the world and our market is
transportation/logistics. Northwest Arkansas may seem like a random place for
a tech startup, but we have half of the top 30 supply-chain & logistics
companies just down the road and its a great place to live and raise a family.

Offering cost-of-living stipend + equity on a 1 year vesting schedule.

Shoot me and email and lets chat! jeremywilliams [at] crossfleet.com (tech
cofounder)

------
dberg
HuffPost is hiring (NYC). Especially on the backend, looking for solid Scala
engineers to lead the charge on a big paltform rebuild.

[https://github.com/huffingtonpost/HuffPost-Tech-
Jobs](https://github.com/huffingtonpost/HuffPost-Tech-Jobs)

------
benpopp
sqrrl, a venture-backed startup in Cambridge, MA, is building a secure,
scalable platform for big data apps. The core of our platform is Apache
Accumulo, the Hadoop-backed BigTable implementation open-sourced by the NSA.

We're always looking for developers with experience implementing search,
analytics, and DBMS platforms. Our ideal candidates have a history of open
source contributions and experience with the Hadoop stack, including Accumulo
or other BigTable-derived systems like HBase, Cassandra, etc.

Right now we have a small (and growing) team of excellent engineers located in
Kendall Square. Use our jobs page at
[http://www.sqrrl.com/jobs](http://www.sqrrl.com/jobs) to apply!

------
barmstrong
Coinbase is hiring in San Francisco, CA. H1B welcome.

We're leading the bitcoin/digital currency revolution and recently completed
the largest fundraise in bitcoin.

We're a ruby/javascript shop.

[https://coinbase.com/jobs](https://coinbase.com/jobs)

~~~
cgrusden
Whats your email?

------
bwb
Marketing Specialist - Remote Work From Home for Site5.com

[http://www.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id=d...](http://www.jobscore.com/job_seeker/jobs/job_posting?job_id=dFkcFw5xSr4QdJeJe4iefn)

------
rjones-pica9
Pica9 is hiring PHP developers in NYC -We are currently growing and looking to
build out our Campaign Drive product. -We use the Zend framework and a lot of
jQuery

[http://pica9.com/careers](http://pica9.com/careers)

------
khitchdee
Part-time / Full-time, Allahabad (India) rohit@khitchdee.com
[http://www.khitchdee.com](http://www.khitchdee.com) 4 years old. Building an
iPad recording studio app for Indian music.

------
merinid
Enigma - New York, NY

\- Front-End Engineer \- Hacker / Polymath

We just won Techcrunch Disrupt in May. Exciting times around here. Amazing
group of people solving complex problems. Fun new office space in Soho and a
great working environment all around.

------
wellingtonwu
50onRed in Philadelphia, PA is looking for a Javascript Engineer (Open to
Relo)

To Apply: Follow this link [http://bit.ly/12BAdM9](http://bit.ly/12BAdM9) OR
send your resume to wwu@50onRed.com

50onRed is seeking an experienced Frontend Engineer with a strong
understanding of object-oriented, unobtrusive Javascript to fill a key role in
our growing development team. We are looking for a frontend engineer who
understands how to bridge the gap between the functionality being built on the
backend and the experience being created by our UX team. The right person for
this position will have a deep understanding of how Javascript interacts with
the browser, and will be capable of using Javascript for functionality beyond
simple aesthetics. In this role you will be responsible for working closely
with the development team and product manager, gathering information on how to
enhance our UI across all products. If you like working in a fast-paced
environment where you can allow your creativity to prosper, then this is the
place for you!

We’re a fast-growing and innovative online marketing company. We create a
number of advertising based products to help make it easy to monetize the web.
We’re located in the Cira Centre next to 30th Street Station in Philadelphia.
We’re a short walk from Center City and easily accessible by public
transportation

Duties:

Develop and deliver front end-design assets (graphics, HTML, CSS, and
JavaScript etc.) Interact with the product team and all developers on daily
basis Develop UI /UX improvements across all our products Continually make
improvements based on user feedback Required Skills:

-3 + Years Experience as a frontend developer with emphasis on usability, user interface design, and user experience best practices. -Must be able to describe problems and solutions in a concise and objective manner to both developers and non-developers -Portfolio and/or code samples with current examples of work -Knowledge of usability, human factors, and the UX process -Experience with HTML, CSS, and Raw JavaScript -Motivated, Creative, and Passionate

Desired Experience:

-Backend Experience with Languages such as Python or PHP (plus) -Experience with Advertising Network, Adwords, traffic platforms (plus)

50onRed is a great place to work. We have a high energy, creative and smart
team. We’re located in the Cira Center next to 30th Street Station in
Philadelphia and we’re a short walk from Center City and easily accessible by
public transportation. Employees enjoy competitive salaries & benefits, a
casual work environment, Friday Summer Hours, Gym Membership, catered lunch,
401(k) program and flexible hours.

------
andreipop
HumanAPI (Palo Alto), looking for another API hacker/engineer
([http://humanapi.co](http://humanapi.co)). We are building the human health
data infrastructure layer.

------
psychometry
doggyloot in Chicago is hiring a Director of Technology/Lead Rails developer:

doggyloot is the leading website for the discovery of dog-related products and
has hundreds of thousands of members that visit its website. doggyloot is a
well-funded, VC-backed startup that was founded within the Startup Foundry at
Sandbox Industries in early 2011.

[http://www.sandboxindustries.com/contact-us/job/leading-
rail...](http://www.sandboxindustries.com/contact-us/job/leading-rails-
website-doggyloot-hiring-a-director-of-technology/)

------
grizzles
hn-july-2013@blink.info is hiring for java* now and c,c++ ppl soon.

Established tech team with history of entrepreneurship and successful
projects, seeking engineer/maintainer to respond to bugs and keep a new
project up to date as we move on to working on a related project.

Also looking for an SF based "can do everything" biz guy.

Cool things about us: We are a business focused, completely bootstrapped
company.

We are building a next generation browser, that supports any language client
side.

We are open source friendly, and like to contribute back as much as possible.

------
racerx
Mashape,the API marketplace, is hiring a DevOps Engineer, Backend Engineer,
UI/UX Designer, and a Frontend Developer. We're based in San Francisco. Come
join a great team!

------
SatvikBeri
Lattice Engines - Boston MA - QA Engineer www.lattice-engines.com

Work as part of a team of world class engineers to develop QA tests and
automation for the implementation of our SaaS based enterprise 'Big Data'
predictive analytics engine. You will be an instrumental member of one of our
agile/SCRUM teams designing and developing our core technology. You will join
a fast growing team driven by excellence in quality. You will work with the
latest test and QA automation technology and help to define the processes and
standards by which QA operates. Excellent teamwork, collaboration and ability
to work in a fast passed environment are required.

Responsibilities

• Develop reusable test designs and test cases within an agile model • Focus
is on automation, but some manual test planning work is required • Participate
in the agile/SCRUM process and collaborate with development and production
team throughout all stages of the SDLC • Produce and maintain useful and
usable documentation of work, and contribute regularly to the general
Engineering body of knowledge • Execute deep-dive QA forensics - providing
extensive issue analysis & decomposition • Define and refine solutions to big-
data technical challenges • Identify test priorities across an n-tier
technology stack

Qualifications

• Bachelor’s Degree or an equivalent combination of education and work
experience • Hands-on expertise with automation frameworks (e.g. STAF,
Jenkins, etc.) and test scripting tools (Selenium, Junit/Nunit, Watin, SOAPUI,
etc.) • 2 to 4 years’ experience as a Software QA Engineer testing multi-tier
web applications, ETL experience a bonus • Strong knowledge of SQL and
relational databases required • Experience with testing SaaS based solution
considered favorably. • Experience with using one or more automation tools
such as QTP or Selenium • Understanding of software engineering skills and
QA/Test and automation methodologies • Passionate about QA and keeping current
with industry trends and best practices • Excellent written and verbal
communication skills

About Lattice Engines Lattice is revolutionizing sales and marketing through
the power of Big Data. Our Big Data for Sales platform, salesPRISM, delivers
real-time, predictive and actionable insight to sales and marketing
professionals wherever they are so they can engage the most receptive
customers in the most compelling ways. Fortune 500 companies such as ADP,
Dell, EMC and SunTrust rely on Lattice to generate 75 percent more pipeline,
triple conversion rates, and double win rates. Lattice is privately held and
backed by NEA and Sequoia Capital with headquarters in San Mateo, CA.

------
monological
Hi all,

I created an HN Job Board at [http://hnjobs.org/](http://hnjobs.org/)

I posted a few of the jobs from here already. Please check it out and tell me
what you think.

------
bretthellman
HALL - Business Messaging - Very well funded - Mountain View, CA

\--

Technologies: Android, iOS, JavaScript, Rails, Redis, node.js, coffeescript,
AWS, Chef, Capistrano...

\--

Positions:

* Backend Engineer

* Frontend Engineer

* Dev Ops

* Visual Designer

* UI Designer

* VP/DIR of Content Marketing

\-- Contact me at brett@hall-inc.com \--

------
jscalisi
Palo Alto, CA.

Be a Palantir Infrastructure Quality Engineer for a day! Try debugging a
customer issue we encountered on serverdebug.palantir.com

------
adkatrit
NYC - INTERN, FULL TIME, H1B

Enigma Technologies. enigma.io

Recent Techcrunch startup battlefield winners.

Brand New Office Space in SOHO.

\----------------------------------

Hiring:

Backend Engineer

Systems Administrator

Frontend Engineer

Database Administrator

\----------------------------------

email: jobs@enigma.io

------
architbakliwal
[http://blog.creativecommunity.co.in/](http://blog.creativecommunity.co.in/)

------
rhmedia
Remedy Health Media is looking for a junior web analyst in Arlington, VA.
Contact us at jobs@remedyhealthmedia.com.

------
joshcrowder
CONTRACT - Banking Sector - London

I am looking for a Javascript Developer to join a small team of 4 in the
banking industry. The framework of choice is Backbone.js although it is not a
required skill if you are a strong Javascript candidate you'll pick it up
quickly!

I am leaving the team to work on my own startup which I am gutted about as the
team is brilliant.

The day rate is very competitive, email me directly and I can tell you more
about it! josh@seriousfox.co.uk

------
eimieimi
Whitetruffle - San Francisco/CA, New York/NY, London/UK Remote/Re-location OK,
Full-time

Whitetruffle.com is a game-changing recruiting platform that matches software
engineers and UX/designers to great tech jobs and we’re looking for more
engineers to join our family to help refine and enchance our proprietary
matching algorithm, improve our UI, and lead the development of our mobile
app. We have 2500+ companies like Pebble, Asana, Path, Evernote, Optimizely,
Delve News, etc. who use Whitetruffle to source talent to build out their
teams. The popularity of the platform stems from the fact that candidate
contact info remains anonymous until both parties agree to the match, and
you're introduced directly to the in-house hiring source (founders, CTOs, HR
lead) so it's fast without any spam.

We're scaling quickly and need to keep up with our growth. If you have a
passion for disruptive products and like coding, fast releases, cool designs,
and being part of an energetic and smart team, you’d be a good match. Our
office is based in the SoMA area of San Francisco, California, close to all
transportation hubs and freeways.

Work style - “work whenever, wherever”

Workflow: Weekly meeting over IRC every Monday morning. Once a week team lunch
brings everyone together to talk about the product, brainstorm new ideas, or
share their crazy weekend stories. On Tuesdays we have a 1 hour product
meeting over Google Hangout. We're on IRC all the time.

Push Process: Push to master whenever you want, unit tests run automatically
and are hooked up to IRC; push to prod whenever you want as long as unit tests
pass. QA on your own. It’s OK if you break the site from time to time, we like
taking risks and prefer to push code.

Whitetruffle job openings: 1\. Sr. Software Engineer (Machine Learning, MySQL,
Python, API experience a plus)

2\. Engineering Director/Manager (Management, Python, Java, MySQL, API)

3\. Seasoned UI Engineer (angular.js, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, Python)

4\. Mobile Engineer (iOS, Obj-C, Android, Java)

90% of our engineers were hired using our own product. For all jobs, register
(build your profile) at
[http://www.whitetruffle.com/company/whitetruffle](http://www.whitetruffle.com/company/whitetruffle).
If you’re a good match, we’ll contact you.

For more details visit
[https://www.whitetruffle.com/candidates](https://www.whitetruffle.com/candidates).
Make sure to try our service so we can have a productive conversation around
how you think you can contribute if you join.

------
paulormg
Chaordic Systems
([http://www.chaordicsystems.com](http://www.chaordicsystems.com)) -
Florianópolis, Brazil | Full-time, intern, work permit (H1B-equivalent) and
relocation assistance provided.

Chaordic is a fast-growing but already established Brazilian startup leading
the field of online recommendations in Brazil. We currently serve tens of
millions users and billions of requests per month from all over Brazil. Sounds
interesting? We're hiring passionate and fun people from all over the world.
:-) We're also open for internships of master and PhD students.

We have a multidisciplinary and diverse team, composed of engineers, computer
scientists, designers and researchers in the fields of artificial
intelligence, mathematics and user experience. Want to work with the latest
distributed systems, big data, cloud computing and artificial intelligence
technologies? Have a look in some of our open positions:

\- Full Stack Developer
([https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/21194/](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/21194/))

\- Big Data Scientist
([https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/10317](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/10317))

\- Back End Developer
([https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/20345/](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/20345/))

\- Front End Developer
([https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/20350/](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/20350/))

Other positions and application available @
[https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/)

Lots of nice perks including free food, health and dental care, a fun office
and startup-like atmosphere in one of Brazilian top surfing and ecotourism
destinations, Florianópolis:
[http://brazilecojourneys.com/about_florianopolis.php](http://brazilecojourneys.com/about_florianopolis.php)

Still interested? :) Have a look in our new office, with a complete BAR with
beer fridge, video games, pool and poker tables, located in the coolest
neighborhood in town:
[http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506441866066436.107...](http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506441866066436.107368.264928353551123&type=3)

Want to know a bit more about us or have any questions? drop me a note on
paulo.motta ^at* chaordicsystems.com

Cheers!

Paulo

~~~
swah
You guys are considering bringing people from the US? Didn't imagine the
engineer shortage was that great around here...

(I'm from Porto Alegre)

~~~
paulormg
hey, it's not about shortage, but rather looking for the best people to join
our team, no matter where they're from. :-)

------
hurdleress
Hiring Software Engineers @ Counsyl, South San Francisco, CA

[https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

Counsyl is a medical genomics startup with the goal of making the human genome
practically useful for life-altering decisions. Over the last few years, we’ve
grown from a Stanford dorm room to become one of the largest clinical genome
centers in the world. Our pre-pregnancy genetic test is now prescribed by
physicians for more than 2.5% of all births in the United States.

The cost of sequencing human genomes is plunging - over 5x faster than the
cost of computing; the potential impact on preventive healthcare and the
medical landscape is boundless. The science is there but the scale isn't.
That's where Counsyl comes in. We are building the technology platform to make
genomics useful and accessible to everyone.

 _Software is at the heart of Counsyl_

The vast majority of our operations are powered by our own custom-built
infrastructure on a Python/Django/Postgres stack, from ordering to lab
processing to billing. We’re building new tools, new workflows, and new
infrastructure to solve the challenging problems of a technology startup
involved with not just bits, but also interconnected physical components like
lab robotics and patient samples.

Don’t be intimidated if you don’t have a genomics background; solving these
problems fundamentally requires software solutions. We’re looking for the best
and brightest software engineers — strong generalists with solid CS
fundamentals and practical software engineering intuition — to help us scale
up genomics to billions of users.

Prerequisites:

\- BS, MS or PhD in Computer Science or equivalent experience

\- Strong software engineering fundamentals: design, testing, version control

\- Significant independent programming experience as demonstrated by a GitHub
account, personal web page, or prior experience.

\- We like to see experience with:

* Python, Django, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, Bootstrap, HTML5, CSS

* NumPy, SciPy, scikit-learn

* Relational database systems, such as PostgreSQL

* Unix, Git, and other command line tools

Perks:

-Competitive compensation and benefits

-Generous equity package in a fast-growing startup

-Catered meals every day plus a fully stocked kitchen

-On-site gym access to work it off

-Dry cleaning and laundry service

------
DGCA
Punchkick Interactive :: Full-Service Mobile Agency :: Chicago, IL

Hiring:

iOS developers

Android developers

If interested, contact jobs@punchkickinteractive.com

------
hurdleress
Counsyl

South San Francisco, CA with various positions in the field
([http://jobs.counsyl.com](http://jobs.counsyl.com))

Our goal is to make the human genome practically useful for life-altering
decisions.

We've invented the Counsyl Test, a breakthrough diagnostic intended for
parents planning to start a family. The test won the Wall Street Journal
Innovation Award for Medicine, was named one of Scientific American's "Top 10
World Changing Ideas," and was featured in the New York Times. Our test is now
prescribed by physicians for more than 2.5% of all births in the United
States.

Recent TechCrunch article:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/23/counsyl](http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/23/counsyl)

Upcoming Tech Talk on 7/18:
[http://genomicsbigdata.eventbrite.com](http://genomicsbigdata.eventbrite.com)

We're looking for people who are excited about solving the practical last mile
problems needed to actually achieve a return on our society's multibillion
dollar investment in the Human Genome Project.

 _Hiring for Software Engineers_ ([https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/software-engineer/))

You should have a BS, MS, or PhD in Computer Science (or equivalent) and
significant independent programming experience as demonstrated by Github
account, personal web page, or prior employment.

You should also be a generalist, interested in rotating through the
engineering team and working in one or more of these areas:

\- Genomics: design, validate, and optimize clinical genomic assays for rare
Mendelian variants

\- Machine Learning and Data Science: extract meaning out of one of the
largest clinical genomic datasets in the world

\- Robotics: automate and scale our backend to do more clinical sequencing and
genotyping than anyone has ever done before

\- UI/UX: design the first widely adopted user interface for the medical
genome

\- Clinical Integration: solve the wide variety of practical issues associated
with translating genomics into a clinical context

\- Infrastructure: build and deploy the hardware and software systems that
support secure, large-scale computations on genomic datasets

From a skills perspective, you should have familiarity with several of the
following technologies. We obviously don’t expect you to know everything on
the list, but you should be nodding to yourself by the end of it.

\- Python: Django, Numpy, Scipy, Cython

\- HTML/CSS/JS: Coffeescript, Backbone.js, Twitter Bootstrap 2, HTML5, Chrome
Web Inspector

\- C++: STL, gcc/g++, Boost, C++11

\- Functional Programming: Haskell, underscore.js, functional reactive
programming

\- Data Science and Visualization: D3,GNU GSL, Netlib/LAPACK, graphviz, R,
Matlab, Matplotlib, Numerical Recipes

\- DevOps/System Administration: Amazon Web Services, Puppet, nginx, nagios,
Apache, Fabric

\- APIs: REST, JSON, SOA, and all that jazz

\- Biological Databases: NCBI, UCSC, 1000 Genomes, Hapmap, UK10K

\- Sequencing/Computational Biology: NGS pipelines, GATK, FreeBayes,
samtools/pysam, bedtools/pybedtools, SNPEff

\- Unix/Linux: bash/zsh, emacs/vim, git, GNU toolchain

\- Databases: PostgreSQL, psycopg2, hstore, replication

Again, please consider these guidelines, not absolutes. For example, if you
know Chef, we figure you can learn Puppet, and if you know Ruby, we figure you
can learn Python.

 _What you 'll do_

\- Move fast without breaking things :)

\- Start in the areas you're familiar with, and grow to work on the full stack

\- Work closely with a small, tight-knit team

\- Develop algorithms and code for all aspects of clinical genomics, from
machine learning to supply chain optimization to insurance billing

Apply Online: [https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/software-
engineer](https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/software-engineer)

We're also hiring for:

* Automation Engineer([https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/automation-engineer/](https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/automation-engineer/))

* Clinical Account Executive ([https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/clinical-account-executive/](https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/clinical-account-executive/)) Location: Syracuse (NY), Long Island (NY), Orange County (CA) and Los Angeles (CA)

* Billing Operations Manager ([https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/billing-operations-manager/](https://www.counsyl.com/jobs/billing-operations-manager/))

------
ryguytilidie
San Francisco, CA. Full time.

Academia.edu is a social platform for academics to share research papers. The
company's mission is to accelerate the world's research.

Many people believe that science is too closed, and too slow. We are trying to
change that. There are 4 things we are trying to achieve with Academia.edu -
ways in which we are trying to re-shape and accelerate science:

\- Instant distribution. Right now there is a 12 month time-lag between
submitting a paper to a journal, and the paper being published. We need to
remove that time-lag and introduce instant distribution of scientific ideas.

\- Better peer review. Right now the peer review process takes 12 months to
complete, and only surfaces the opinions of two academics - academics who may
be biased, uninformed about the subject area, or just in a bad mood when
writing the review. 2 people is too small a sample size. We need a faster and
more robust peer review system, one that surfaces the opinions of the entire
scientific community, across a variety of dimensions, and in real-time.

\- Multi-media. Right now, scientists only share papers in PDF form. We need
to bring about a science where scientists are incentivized to share data-sets,
code, videos, blog posts, and comments on all these media. Right now 50% or
more of the world’s scientific output does not get shared, because the system
of credibility metrics only rewards one kind of format, the paper. We need to
change this.

\- Open access. We need to bring about a world where a villager in India has
the same access to the world’s scientific output as a professor in Harvard.
When you open up access to the world’s scientific literature to the 2.5
billion people who are online right now, magical things can happen. It's an
exciting time for science. Science is transitioning from a 17th century way of
sharing ideas, based on the journal system, to a faster system of sharing
ideas on the web. Science is a foundational part of global growth: almost
every innovation in medicine and technology has its roots in a science paper.

We need talented and passionate engineers to help us accelerate science. We
have made a good start: 2.9 million academics have joined Academia.edu, and
13,000 join each day. We're a 12 person, engineering-driven, team based in
downtown San Francisco. Technologies we use include Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Varnish, Solr, Memcached, and Mongodb. We have raised $6.7 million from Spark
Capital, True Ventures, Mark Shuttleworth (founder of Ubuntu), and others.
Familiarity with our technologies is a plus, but it's not essential. It's far
more important that you are a quick learner who can pick up new technologies
quickly. We are looking to hire a range of positions: * full stack engineers *
growth engineer (optimizing our growth and retention channels) There is more
information about the company on our hiring page, at
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring). There is more on
TechCrunch about our mission here [http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/05/the-
future-of-peer-review/](http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/05/the-future-of-peer-
review/) (The Future of Peer Review) and here
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/29/the-future-of-
science/](http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/29/the-future-of-science/) (The Future
of Science)

We want to hire world class engineers. We want you to join us in building the
future of science whether you are based in San Francisco, New York, Delhi, or
Beijing. We will handle re-location, including visas, though unfortunately we
are not currently hiring remote employees.

If you are interested to learn more, please email Ryan Jordan at ryanj [at]
academia.edu

------
thecodemonkey
Washington D.C., Full Time Front-End Developer

Engage is an interactive agency that provides technology and strategy to
Fortune 500 companies, political organizations, and nonprofits, and we're
looking for a Front-End Developer to join our bullpen of developers. All of
our development and creative work is produced in-house, so you’ll be working
directly with our team of designers and developers.

This is a full-time position and you must be able to work on-site in
Washington, DC. This is an immediate opening, but we're willing to let people
who live in other parts of the country temporarily work remotely until they
can relocate.

We prioritize proven work, so please make sure to submit work samples with
your application (links to live projects preferred). You'll probably need at
least 2 years full-time experience in a front-end development role to meet the
qualificaitons below, but we're not opposed to hiring a prodigy.

Must-haves:

    
    
      * Strong experience with CSS3, HTML5 and JavaScript and able produce clean,
     standards-compliant markup
      * Experience with several (ideally all) of the following: jQuery, Backbone,
     Underscore, RequireJS, Twitter Bootstrap,
     Media queries/Responsive design, Cross-browser compatibility, testing & support
      * Not a designer but good design instincts -- strong UI & UX skills
      * Understands and pursues pixel perfection for every site & project
      * Skilled with Photoshop & the Adobe Creative Suite
      * Comfortable with version control - Git preferred
      * Experience with Vagrant
      * Comfortable working on tight deadlines and in a team environment
      * In general, a nice person to be around who enjoys tackling challenges
     and learning new skills
    

Bonus points if you:

    
    
      * Have experience with Facebook Connect, Twitter Login, OAuth, etc
      * We occasionally use open source and third-party CMS, so some experience with
     WordPress, Expression Engine, and/or Drupal is helpful
      * Have a basic understanding of PHP or MySQL (but your primary
     experience/interests should be in front end work, not back end)
    

Perks:

    
    
      * Small team -- tons of opportunity to work on projects for high-profile clients,
     add to your skillset & advance within the company
      * Competitive salaries
      * Annual performance bonuses
      * Generous benefits package
      * Team outings (last time we played tourist in DC and rode around on Segways)
      * Free snacks
      * Free energy drinks -- these days it's Lo-Carb Monster but won't hate if you're
     a Red Bull person
      * Paid hackathon and conference attendances
      * Dog-friendly office
      * Located on a cool street with tons of bars and restaurants
      * Very close to 395 & the Metro (Blue and Orange lines)
    

To apply, please include your resume, work samples, link to your GitHub
profile, and a brief description of why you’re interested in the position.
Apply here: [http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/VzN338/Front-End-
Web-...](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/VzN338/Front-End-Web-
Developer.html)

------
natethames
Senior Rails Developer

DevOps Engineer

UX Designer

All positions full time in Cambridge MA. Remote a possibility for the right
candidate.

ActBlue powers the fundraising of the political and social left. If you’ve
ever given online to a Democratic candidate or organization, chances are
you’ve used our software. We are growing like crazy! We need a few more good
software engineers who want to influence politics and online organizing. (
[https://secure.actblue.com](https://secure.actblue.com) )

We use best in class tools and methods:

• Backend: Rails 3.2 with Ruby 1.9, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, Redis

• Frontend: Bootstrap, jQuery, Sass, D3, Highcharts

• Operations: Chef, Rackspace cloud and AWS

• Tools: Github, Tddium

While this is a list of what we currently use, we are open to hearing from
great people who come from different stacks.

You'll be an essential contributor to a small team of professionals in our
Davis Square office. You'll have significant responsibility right out of the
gate and a voice in designing our architecture. We offer autonomy,
responsibility, an amazing workplace (full of people geeking out about
politics and tech all day) plus these benefits:

• Extremely competitive salary

• 401K matching

• 100% paid medical, dental and vision benefits for you and dependents!

• Unlimited paid time off

• Public transit pass (Charliecard or Commuter Rail)

• Professional Development (conferences, classes, etc...) 100% paid

• Choose your own computer setup

• Family friendly flexible schedule

• Healthy and not-so-healthy snacks

Some neat things about us:

• ActBlue is a political non-profit that is well capitalized. This gives us
the freedom to explore new electoral technology without influence from big
donors or investors.

• We are an established 9 year old organization. We have a startup / political
campaign mentality without the pressure and long hours. Sustainability is
valued.

• Our employees have lives outside of work. We have parents, dog owners,
marathon runners, RC plane pilots, Artisan Asylum members and german
linguists.

• We sponsor RailsBridge Boston, a workshop designed to encourage more women
to become Ruby developers in Boston.

ActBlue is the software and operations engine that powers the fundraising for
thousands of Democratic and progressive campaigns and committees. In the
2011-2012 election cycle we moved over $175 million for nearly 5,000 campaigns
with an average contribution size of $48.90. Our fundraising software is used
by the Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee, the Democratic Senatorial
Campaign Committee and countless Senate, House, State and Local campaigns in
all 50 states.

To start the conversation email techjobs@actblue.com and copy me at
nate@actblue.com

------
joeroot
Pact Coffee - London, Full Time Lead Developer pactcoffee.com

We're opening the world of small-batch, fresh roasted and better tasting
coffee to a global audience, not just those lucky enough to live in
Shoreditch. Join an incredible founding team and help the world fall in love
with coffee again.

We face a huge array of creative challenges in tying together a physical
product with its digital counterpart. In doing so we’re looking for an
experienced Lead Developer to help confront these as part of a great founding
team. This requires a strong technical knowledge (especially in Ruby), a
creative approach and the ability to work with the right languages and tools
for the job. You will be joining the team to lead on all things tech, and as
such, we’re looking for a generalist with Ruby experience, who will both guide
and work on features and tools across both product and operations.

Generalist: Our stack is currently made up of Postgres, Rails, HTML, CSS (+
SASS) and JavaScript. Due to the challenges we face, this list is constantly
growing and evolving, and we’re looking for a Lead Developer who’s comfortable
in our current stack, but has the technical breadth and knowledge to change
and move things forward as our needs develop.

Creative: You will help define product direction and be the voice for
technology in the room. We want to re-approach classic e-commerce challenges
in innovative and exciting ways. Be it applying cutting edge research to make
sure people get the right coffee for their palette or experimenting with
Arduinos and electronics to make sure they never run out; a strong technical
background combined with an ability to think creatively are essential to us
fulfilling that ambition.

Technical chops: You will be leading on forward thinking solutions which will
likely push you into areas unknown! You’ll need to be comfortable with the
stack we already use whilst also being able to pick up new skills and tools
quickly in order to lead the team forward.

Product: You will help define our product roadmap, speak to customers and lead
on the implementation of user facing features. You should feel comfortable in
proposing and validating ideas before going ahead and building them out
yourself or with the team. Once those features are live, you should be at home
making data-based decisions about their future direction and flaws.

Autonomous: Though decisions are made as a team, you’ll be in charge of making
sure we deliver on all things tech. As a small team, everyone needs to be
comfortable working together whilst also taking individual responsibility and
ownership for their area. As an e- commerce company, tech sits at our heart
and as such your role is mission critical to the success of the business. You
should feel comfortable with this. Ultimately as the company’s technical
voice, no­one will tell you how to run things or which tools are best for the
job, that’s up to you!

Interested? Email stephen@pactcoffee.com

------
gabeh
WellTok, based in downtown Denver, is hiring experienced full stack Ruby on
Rails engineers to work on a real problem that will require innovation: fix
healthcare. You will have the opportunity to directly affect many peoples’
lives in positive ways. Welltok’s pioneering Social Health Management solution
CaféWell makes it fun and more rewarding to get and stay healthy through
incentives; social networking; advice from experts, peers and veteran
professional athletes; fun health challenges with family members and co-
workers; and reliable health and fitness information.

We are a well-funded, rapidly growing, early stage company still building out
the core-engineering group in which you will have a real impact. We are not
looking for someone who just follows orders and writes code, we want someone
who is passionate about collaboration and influencing features in our
products. We believe our small cross-functional teams working in short
iterations with direct involvement with the business are major ingredients to
our proven value.

You are able to design and build solutions at multiple levels of the
technology stack. You will be supported by a strong engineering team that will
push you to become better at your craft.

Qualifications

• You are proficient working with Ruby on Rails; we’re currently on 3.2.x and
we like CoffeeScript and Haml.

• You are passionate about testing your code, not only to catch bugs but as a
process that produces better design; we like rspec.

• Proven experience developing web-based applications which are used by real
people right now.

• You have a solid understanding of Computer Science fundamentals and
distributed, scalable systems.

• You know the operating systems (*nix) you use to develop and run your code
on intimately.

• You are able to identify and solve problems related to the development and
production operating systems your code runs on; we use AWS for most of our
infrastructure needs.

• You are personable and enjoy working and socializing with colleagues. You
work well in a team and enhance the performance of other engineers by sharing
and educating them on the areas you have the greatest expertise in.

Benefits

We respect you more than to try to lure you in with promises of MacBooks,
snacks, or any of that junk (don’t worry you will get a MacBook and snacks).
We will pay you what you could get elsewhere and then make joining us an easy
decision with a generous, well-defined bonus program. On top of this we offer
the kinds of benefits that help us hire and keep the best people, like:
Health/Dental/Vision Insurance, 401k, etc.

Interested?

Introduce yourself (resume, websites, github profile, etc.) to
gabe.hesse@welltok.com. If we’re interested you’ll hear back from us within 48
hours.

------
wellingtonwu
50onRed in Philadelphia, PA is looking for Python and Java Engineers. (Open to
Relo)

To Apply: Follow this link [http://bit.ly/10usP95](http://bit.ly/10usP95) OR
send your resume to wwu@50onRed.com

50onRed operates a premium ad network and serves over billions of online ad
impressions each month. We work with large advertisers such as Groupon and
eHarmony, and develop innovative products to monetize many of the web's
largest shopping, dating, and social websites.

As a Software Engineer, you will join our extremely talented engineering team
comprised of some of the sharpest developers in the area. The core development
team is the beating heart of the company as a whole, creating highly scalable,
innovative products used by some of the largest advertisers on the web and
seen by millions of people each day. The core development team works closely
with the business lines and the Network Ops team to deliver cutting edge
software that revolutionizes the way our clients can monetize the web. Our
products are built using the latest and greatest open-source tools and
technologies. We identify the solution and implement it using whichever
language is best for the job.

What you'll do everyday:

Design, Develop and Test new software in an Agile environment Build custom
software from ground up—from Database to front-end Javascript

Technologies we use include (but not limited to): -Python, Java, PHP,
JavaScript -MySQL, Redis as well as other datastores to fit the current
problem we’re trying to solve -Flask, Django, SQLAlchemy -EC2, Cloudfront and
Opscode Chef, Git -Effectively manage products at any point of their life-
cycle -Work closely with the core dev team and Director of Engineering to
prioritize work flow on a daily basis

Qualifications/Experience Required:

-Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science or related field -Strong experience working with a variety of languages to solve complex problems involving high availability and highly scalable applications. (Must be able to code something in the interview) -Solid understanding of persistence databases and no-SQL datastores -Experience working with HTML, jQuery as well as raw JavaScript, without libraries, on large-scale, customer-facing websites -Knowledge of Source Control and best practices -Experience with Unit Testing -Basic working knowledge of Unix/Linux and an interest in devops -Must have excellent inter-personal communication skills and can work effectively within a team in an open-air environment

Desired:

-Experience scaling web apps -Experience building browser extensions is a bonus

50onRed is a great place to work. We have a high energy, creative and smart
team. We’re located in the Cira Center next to 30th Street Station in
Philadelphia and we’re a short walk from Center City and easily accessible by
public transportation. Employees enjoy competitive salaries & benefits, a
casual work environment, Friday Summer Hours, Gym Membership, catered lunch,
401(k) program and flexible hours.

------
r4vik
London, UK - Pitchup.com - Python Developers

We're looking for Python developers (one senior, one more junior) at our
start-up in Chiswick, [http://www.pitchup.com](http://www.pitchup.com) \- we
sell pitches at around 600 campsites.

The site has been going for almost four years and, assuming the sun comes out,
we're expecting about 1m users/month over the summer, before pushing into new
markets during the autumn/winter.

Our small team of developers work mainly in Python and Django, achieving
multiple awards and great reviews for ease of use and speed
[http://www.reviewcentre.com/Travel-Agents/Pitchup-com-www-
pi...](http://www.reviewcentre.com/Travel-Agents/Pitchup-com-www-pitchup-com-
reviews_1369575) . Behind the scenes we've built some pretty nice features to
help campsite owners manage their vacancies and encourage them to sign up.

Pitchup.com was cited at the recent W3C/ODI/OKF Open Data on the Web event
[http://www.w3.org/2013/04/odw/](http://www.w3.org/2013/04/odw/) : we're
aiming to go beyond the typical travel site by integrating POIs like public
transport, tourist attractions and pubs. We were also among the early users of
Twitter's recently-launched product cards and autocomplete.

We're looking for a couple of people to work on things like payments,
international expansion, testing and personalisation, mobile and geo (backend
stack is Python / Django / Postgres / Celery / nginx / S3).

The business is profitable and was founded in 2009 by former lastminute.com
staff with a background in the holiday park sector. We're regularly featured
in the national press, and our lively, friendly team is based at the Barley
Mow Centre off Chiswick High Road in west London.

Please drop me a line if you're interested in more information, or apply at
[http://www.pitchup.com/jobs](http://www.pitchup.com/jobs) .

 _Requirements_

    
    
        * Expert in Python, with knowledge of at least one Python web framework (ideally Django)
        * Good PostgreSQL experience
        * Very strong JavaScript skills
        * Familiarity with Linux server environments
        * Willingness to undertake sysadmin work
        * Some remote working is possible, and some on-call evenings and weekends will be required
    

See our Stack Overflow page for office and team pics:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/pitchup-
com/](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/pitchup-com/) .

 _Contact info_

* Apply: [http://www.pitchup.com/jobs](http://www.pitchup.com/jobs)

* Telephone: 0208 123 4450

* No full-time telecommuting

* No headhunters!

------
makmanalp
Cambridge, MA - CustomMade
([http://www.custommade.com/](http://www.custommade.com/))

Full-time devs. Python work, would likely be working with Django. Django could
be more or less often depending on the type of position.

Boilerplate about stack / team here:

[http://engineering.custommade.com](http://engineering.custommade.com)

Tech blog here:

[http://engineering.custommade.com/sawdustsoftware/](http://engineering.custommade.com/sawdustsoftware/)

We're a two-sided marketplace that does matchmaking between professional
artisans / craftsmen and buyers. You post your dreams, we find someone to make
it real. People come up with some crazy ideas like a custom made quidditch set
/ proposal ring: [http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/a-very-harry-potter-
pro...](http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/a-very-harry-potter-proposal/)

We're funded by Google Ventures and a ton of others:
[http://www.crunchbase.com/company/custommade-
ventures](http://www.crunchbase.com/company/custommade-ventures) so paying you
well is not an issue. We just raised an 18 million series B!

We're right at the point where all the graphs are hockey-stick shaped and
we're breaking our own records every week. Of course, with that comes scaling
challenges. But it's all part of the fun.

We have a great team and a great environment that focuses on customers and
product development.

When I'm working on product stuff, I get to collaborate with product / UX /
support people day to day to build a product that meets a real business need,
and makes everyone happy. But when I just need to bang out some code, people
leave me alone. When I'm working on platform or architectural stuff, I get
great advice and feedback from my coworkers. Expressing opinions and having
discussion is encouraged.

Fridays are refactoring / innovation day to scratch your good code itch.

Work / life balance is great. Bureaucracy is at a minimum. Opensourcing is
encouraged. Tech blogging is encouraged.

More about our stack / team here:
[http://engineering.custommade.com](http://engineering.custommade.com)

You're a low-ego programmer who is always learning, has pushed code to
production innumerable times, and doesn't cringe at the prospect of
collaborating with a team of non-techies every so often. You know the modern
web stack well, and specialize in at least one part of it.

Rarely, we'll do a remote position. Get in touch with me at mali -at-
custommade dotkom

~~~
jeffisabelle
you were also looking for interns last month, does that changed?

~~~
makmanalp
Nope - sorry, I asked and it looks like we're at max capacity internwise right
now. Feel free to apply later on when you feel like you're ready for fulltime
work! :)

------
mattwritescode
Actual Experience in Bath, UK is hiring python developers

------
zmb
__Ambitious engineers wanted to solve privacy for consumers. __

KeepSafe is a place for your personal things. 12 million people trust KeepSafe
the mobile app to give them control over who sees what. We 're making it so
you can pass your phone with photos around the Thanksgiving table and not have
to worry about grandma swiping accidentally to your last raging houseparty.

Be the fourth team member and help us think through challenging privacy issues
like how to let individuals privately sharing documents, photos, messages and
retain distribution control over the data we might share to our friends on
Facebook or Twitter?

We want everyone on our team to constantly be learning new things, building
great technology, and helping build KeepSafe to be a great company.

Particular areas we need expertise in: _Security_ Backend _iOS & Android _Web
_Data Science

Here’s why you should join us:

_ _(1) Impact_ * - At KeepSafe everything you do counts. When you join, you
will get to see and impact every aspect of the business.

 __(2) Challenge __\- KeepSafe shows how a small team can leverage software to
serve millions of happy customers. We’re building on this one specific product
to grow a universal solution for the fundamental privacy problem.

 __(3) Freedom __\- KeepSafe is the most fun time we’ve ever had because we
have the freedom to work in a way that suits us best. You are free to decide
with what tools you use and equipment you need.

 __(4) Earlybird __\- We boast millions of customers but our team is small.
Now is a rare opportunity to join a startup with significant traction and
still be early enough to come along for the full ride.

 __(5) Longboards & Beer __\- Before thinking about starting a company
together, Philipp and Zouhair were already close friends over their mutual
interest in beer. We make sure that our fridge is always stocked. When a
friend left his board in our office, we discovered that starting skating at
age 30 is not so hard and we fell in love with longboarding. When you join, a
board will be waiting for you. Jamann!

Requirements: Code speaks stronger than degrees. \- You have a strong
understanding of computer science \- You get excited about startups \- You
like learning \- Programming experience in at least two languages

Bonus, not necessary: \- You have experience in cryptography and security
engineering \- You have experience in building iOS apps that are in the App
Store \- You have experience in working with Android and Java \- You know what
it takes to scale a system to millions of users

We get extra excited to see: \- Contribution or launch of an open source
project \- Mobile apps, web apps you have made \- You build mobile apps that
have good traction in the app store \- Your hacker news and stackoverflow
profile that shows deep and intelligent Q&A

We offer: \- Very competitive salary \- Very competitive equity \- Benefits
(Medical, dental, vision) \- Set up your workstation any way you want. \-
Ownership of a product that millions of people use

Contact: jobs@getkeepsafe.com

------
rohall
Cambridge, MA - Bluetrain Mobile - Senior Engineer
[http://www.bluetrainmobile.com/careers-senior-software-
engin...](http://www.bluetrainmobile.com/careers-senior-software-engineer)

About the Opportunity at Bluetrain Mobile Bluetrain Mobile is a Cambridge-
based cloud software company whose platform helps marketers build brilliant
websites to engage customers and drive lead generation. Beginning with our
mobile website platform offering and with any-screen solutions soon to follow,
Bluetrain gives marketers at small and medium-sized enterprises a new level of
power to deliver engaging online experiences on every device while maintaining
creative control over their brands online.

Working at Bluetrain Mobile is an opportunity to join an entrepreneurial team
with a proven track record of success and to be part of a company positioned
for rapid growth. It is a place where we work hard, take initiative, and
innovate. We are highly selective in our hiring process, seeking individuals
with track records of demonstrated excellence in their professional and
academic backgrounds. We look for smart people who are passionate about
technology and the mobile web, who care deeply about their careers, and who
want to work hard and have fun.

Description of Role As a Senior Engineer at Bluetrain Mobile you will be
directly involved in the development of the core platform. You will work as
part of a team to plan, design, and develop functionality ranging from backend
enhancements to user facing and device specific features. Your role will
involve close collaboration with other Engineers and members of the Bluetrain
team to share ideas, problems, and solutions.

Responsibilities Develop new features and core components of the Bluetrain
platform Participate in architecture planning meetings and code reviews Work
as part of an Agile team Produce well documented and tested code Attend and
contribute to product meetings which further evolve the vision of the platform

Required Skills and Experience Bachelor’s or Master’s degree in Computer
Science with a minimum of 6-8 years of programming experience with 5 years in
web-based technologies Strong background in Ruby on Rails, Javascript, HTML5,
and CSS Unix system administration (experience with Amazon AWS is a plus)
Experience with SaaS development is a plus Experience with Agile methodologies
and Test Driven Development is a plus Familiarity with version control (Git or
SVN preferred) Familiarity with software design methodologies

Non-technical Skills and Experience Ability to collaborate closely with other
functional teams within the organization Strong analytical, writing, and
presentation skills Keen design sense, experience working directly with
designers Exceptional relationship and communication skills Well-developed
problem-solving ability, research, and critical thinking skills

Compensation Competitive salary Attractive equity package

Benefits Benefits include health, dental, vision and 401k

Apply Please send resume to: careers@bluetrainmobile.com

------
voberoi
Harry's ([http://www.harrys.com](http://www.harrys.com)). Fulltime or Intern.
New York City.

A bit about us:

We built Harry’s with one simple belief: everyone deserves a great shave at a
fair price. As such, we seek to provide our own brand of exceptional shaving
products direct to our customers online. We launched on March 13th and have
been humbled and flattered by the early customer response, and we're now
looking to bring on more talented engineers to help make every one of our
customers happy and change the world, one 5-o'clock shadow at a time.

We're looking for outstanding full stack engineers and data engineers who want
to solve thorny e-commerce problems in {customer marketing, web performance,
customer experience/support, operations, supply chain management} in
innovative ways.

Technologies: our web site is built on Rails, we're hosted on Heroku, our data
is stored in Postgres, and we write a lot of Python to consolidate data from
various sources and analyze it.

For the full stack engineer who thrives on shipping features in the face of
complex problems and processes:

Our custom e-commerce platform powers the entire business, from the HTML on
our homepage all the way down to our supply chain. We’ve got fun problems to
work out every day, at every level of the stack, all with the hope to make
purchasing and shaving with us the best experience out there. We’re looking
for someone genuinely excited by the opportunity to make millions of peoples
lives easier and build the Harry’s platform of tomorrow. Your primary
responsibilities will include:

* Design and implement core features of the production website

* Build infrastructure to support various external features and other units of the business

* Think about performance all the time, and proactively make changes to make our platform better

* Determine ways to operate more efficiently (e.g. optimizing our inventory and shipping algorithms)

For the statistically inclined engineer who communicates with data and hacks
on data problems:

Data plays an integral role at Harry's, informing every facet of our business.
We are constantly working to understand the behaviors of tens of thousands of
customers, tailoring offerings to them so that we can make them happy and
drive continued demand. To that end, we're looking for a statistically-
inclined software engineer who is well-versed in building data systems and
wants to use data to inform decisions at Harry's in a forward-thinking way.
Your primary responsibilities will include:

* Build infrastructure to automate data collection, storage, processing, and presentation.

* Instrument our website and marketing communications to gather the data we need.

* Test changes we make to our site, emails, packaging, shipping options, -- everything, really -- relentlessly.

* Produce, analyze, and present data to users in a context that allows them to make meaningful strategic decisions.

* Use your sheer intellectual horsepower to figure out and communicate how to better delight our customers.

If interested, email jobs@harrys.com with why you're interested and relevant
links (e.g. Github, projects, LinkedIn).

------
greyhat
San Mateo (San Francisco Bay Area), California

Coupa Software - Procurement and Spend Management for business, in the cloud.

Looking for...

    
    
        - Ruby on Rails developers 
        - iOS developers
        - integrations engineer (connecting enterprise financial systems)
        - UX & visual designers
    

Our product is built on Rails, and helps businesses save money, and helps all
of their people who do purchasing and expenses to have much more efficient and
enjoyable jobs. Our customers love our product, because we work extremely hard
on to improve and protect the user experience, design, and overall coherence
of the product.

Current goals and challenges include building new features, improving our
automated testing, and maintaining a solid foundation for the product. Your
workload in a given month might include bugs, a feature or three to build by
yourself or with a few others, improving our technology stack, or implementing
your own ideas to improve the product. We like people who are full stack, and
like learning about all areas of the product.

I am a full-stack dev, so I do everything from tuning database queries to
Rails to JavaScript to visual design on my features, its pretty damn rewarding
and interesting.

Working on the product development team is pretty great. I enjoy working and
spending time with everyone on the team, and we have smart people from lots of
different backgrounds and locations. We have a neat office space in downtown
San Mateo that is open and perfect for a team of programmers (we keep the
noise down when we're working). We are two blocks from the San Mateo CalTrain
station, we have plenty of room for bikes, and free parking passes if you want
to drive.

We have had remote developers for a long time, across the country and world.
We also allow for working from home as needed for local people (or wherever
else you are productive), and we strongly encourage people to go home and rest
if they look tired or don't feel well.

We offer good pay, great health / dental / vision insurance, unlimited
vacation, extremely flexible hours (pretty much be in by 11am if you are
local). We have "field trip" lunches on Wednesdays to get the team together
and relax, and other days we might walk to the park or somewhere downtown for
lunch.

Please email a quick intro and your resume, website, or github to *
brianfarr@gmail.com * if you are interested or have any questions.

If you seem like a good possibility, your resume will be seen by my manager
and the team early this week. If not, I will try my best to point you to
someplace you are a good fit, or connect you with recruiters I know. Also, if
you are new or looking to move to the SF Bay Area and want to talk to someone
who did it last year, from the midwest, send me an email too.

(P.S. - We have already hired one Rails engineer from an HN Who's Hiring
post).

------
greghinch
We Are Pop Up - London, UK - Web Application Developer (full-time)

We Are Pop Up is a community-driven marketplace for short-term commercial
property leasing. While we certainly didn't invent the concept of a "pop up
shop", we're embracing it whole-heartedly as a solution to two social problems
which have arisen in our time: 1) How can we lower the barrier-to-entry to
enable a new generation of retail, food, and creative entrepreneurs to operate
as easily in the offline world as businesses currently do online? 2) As
commerce increasingly moves online, vacant property is left behind, which can
have detrimental effects on both the nearby businesses and the greater
community alike. How can we find new ways of filling that space? The missing
piece which transforms these two real problems into mutual solutions is an
excellent software platform that removes the time and overhead typically
associated with commercial leasing. We Are Pop Up officially launched this
platform near the end of 2012, and has already given numerous creative
entrepreneurs around the UK opportunities to engage the offline world in ways
they never had before.

We're looking for an experienced Web Application Developer to work directly
along side our Lead Developer and Creative Director, building features and
scaling the platform. Someone who's comfortable working with the whole stack,
understands the principles of excellent software development, and wants to
treat their code as their craft. We're primarily in a Django/Python
environment, but any relevant experience is great, as long as you are willing
to learn Python. The number of years you've been working professionally isn't
too important (though it should be at least "a few"), but what you've done is.
Being an expert in SQL will get you a lot of points. We follow Agile
development practices, and you'll be shipping features frequently.

\--

Skills and Attributes We're Looking For (being 100% in all is not required,
but candidates who are will receive preference)

* Experience building web applications from the bottom, up. Django/Python experience preferred, but Rails/Ruby, PHP, etc. is also great, so long as you're a quick and willing learner

* Solid knowledge of SQL and related best practices. We use Postgres, but are happy with MySQL or similar experience

* Ability to work in Javascript/HTML/CSS. We use YUI 3 and Bootstrap. You certainly don't need to be a designer, but you should be able to take on a feature and fully implement it, including all relevant front-end code

* General understanding of Solr/Lucene search

* Experience deploying basic server infrastructure and with the Unix command line (being an expert SysAdmin is not required)

* Familiarity with code profiling and optimization

* Interested in things like Agile development, TDD, and pair-programming

* Work equally well in close coordination with others and independently/self-directed. We're a small team, so we'll always be working closely, sometimes in pairs, but often you'll need to be able to take on things on your own

* Legally eligible to work in the UK (mandatory)

What We're Offering

* Competitive salary, based on experience

* Meaningful, early-employee equity

* Regularly attend some of the coolest pop-up events and parties in London

* Work on a developer-driven software team, where your contributions will have a hugely positive impact on the lives of others

More About Us

We're a group of Brits and Americans who came together in the spring of 2012
to take on an ambitious idea cooked up by 2 of our co-founders in a pub one
evening (where all good ideas start). We're artists and environmentalists,
consultants and entrepreneurs, engineers and educators. Collectively we've
worked with Fortune 500s, government and the public sector, universities,
creatives, small businesses, and (other) start-ups. We're alumni of
Springboard Mobile in the fall of 2012 and we're looking to change the world.

Principals only, no recruiters

Please submit your CV, a paragraph summarizing your relevant experience, and
links to your work on Github, Bitbucket, etc. to jobs[at]wearepopup.com, with
the subject "Hacker News candidate for your Web Application Developer role"

We look forward to hearing from you!

------
amitt
Union Square, San Francisco, CA. Full-time. Full-stack Engineer, All Levels.

Red Hot Labs (RHL) is looking for full-stack engineers at all levels that want
to work on cutting edge mobile games and services for other mobile developers.

=Responsibilities=

    
    
        - Write both server and client-side mobile code for iOS and Android apps. 
          (We can teach you this!)
        - Actively learn and work with new technologies. There’s a very good chance 
           you’ll pick up experience with a new language / technology stack here!
        - Collaborate closely with myself and the rest of our team to develop 
          products and services with a high quality user-experience. 
        - Architect and own big parts of our infrastructure. 
    
    

=Your skills=

    
    
        - REQUIRED: CS degree or significant experience in a low-level language (C, C++). 
             - We're trying to hire smart folks that have a solid CS foundation.
        - REQUIRED: Prior experience working with Javascript required.
        - REQUIRED: Ability to pick up new languages and frameworks quickly.
        - PREFERRED: Prior experience developing either business intelligence or games.
        - PREFERRED: Prior mobile experience in either iOS or Android.
    
    

=Why Red Hot Labs=

We’re a small 6-person FUNDED startup founded by the guys who made FarmVille
and CityVille. We’re building mobile games and supporting services that we
think are missing from the mobile ecosystem. This is not our first startup;
our last one was acquired by Zynga and led to them being able to IPO using our
core-tech and games.

Our company culture is one built on learning and the belief that everyone is a
student and everyone is a teacher. We want to work with folks that inspire us
to learn more and do our best work. We invest in our employees and want to
help you grow in both your core skill-set and other areas you may be
interested in. We can afford to do this while we’re small.

We focus on shipping quickly and constantly (our first game was built in 6
weeks with no pre-existing client-side code), so this is a great place to
experience shipping multiple products. Our product development process is a
full-team collaborative one based on a healthy balance of metrics and design
intuition. We care A LOT about good design and are always striving for putting
out products we’re proud of both technically and visually.

Our tech-stack is built on accelerating the ability to ship. We’ve developed a
unique client/server architecture that we use for all of our apps that allows
us to write new backend connected mobile apps without having to write modify
any server code. This backend combined with our unique embedded-JS frontend
allows us to deploy fully featured cross-platform apps very quickly. Our
first-game was featured on Google Play and was built in about 6 weeks.

=Perks=

    
    
        - WORKCATIONS! We’re a small company so we do unscalable things such as 
          rent a house for the whole team and spend a week working from a Ski-house Tahoe 
          or in a beach-house in Hawaii. 
        - Early-stage startup equity grants
        - Health/Dental/Vision insurance
     
    

=Our stack=

    
    
        - An advanced client-side architecture written in C++ and 
          using embedded-JS bound to Objective-C/Java for our iOS and Android apps.
        - Redis, Couchbase, Rails for our backend API.
        - Mostly AWS with a little bit of Heroku for our hosting.
        - AngularJS, jQuery, Underscore for our dashboard and web apps.
        - 3rd party services: Twilio, Mailgun, Mixpanel, Crittercism, Testflight
    
    

=Relevant press=

About our culture: [http://gamesauce.org/news/2013/05/31/red-hot-labs-sons-of-
zy...](http://gamesauce.org/news/2013/05/31/red-hot-labs-sons-of-zynga-forge-
bridge-to-the-beyond/) About our strategy:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2013/02/28/zynga-
veteran...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2013/02/28/zynga-veterans-red-
hot-labs-says-can-cut-game-development-time/) About our funding:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/28/red-hot-
labs/](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/28/red-hot-labs/)

=Applying=

Send an email to jobs+HN@redhotlabs.com with a little bit about yourself and
what you’re looking for in a new role and we can chat a bit more about what
we’re up to in detail. We look forward to speaking with you!

-Amitt (Founder/CEO)

------
illsorted
Endicia (Palo Alto, CA or Fargo, ND): Openings:

\- Web Developer (details below)

\- Project Manager

\- QA Engineer

\- QA Manager

[http://endicia.com](http://endicia.com)

As a Web Developer on our Web team working from either of our 2 offices, Palo
Alto, CA or Fargo, ND, your primary job will be to architect, develop, and
maintain high-performance Endicia sites. These include Web sites, mobile
applications, intranets, CMS, and e-Commerce solutions. This role requires a
responsible individual who can balance multiple projects that involve working
with database interfaces, customer-facing account management applications,
internal applications, and reporting systems. The technology stack was
recently rebuilt using jQuery and ASP.NET MVC as the primary platforms.
Building new features and evolving the system will be your primary duty. You
will be interacting with other project resources such as user interface,
database and systems engineers and will need to be able to help manage the
flow of work.

Your expertise with ASP.NET, C#, SQL, HTML and JavaScript will be critical as
the primary developer of this highly scalable site. Solid knowledge of front-
end technologies including HTML, CSS, JavaScript, AJAX and preferably,
development experience with ASP.NET MVC or other enterprise scale .Net
architectures will round out your technical skill set. Recently, your focus
should have been at least partially on building pixel perfect public-facing
transactional sites or applications that can scale to accommodate millions of
users. Previous experience developing enterprise level web based software, and
superb written and verbal communication skills, will serve you well. You will
meet with fellow team members to understand client requirements; pair with an
internal design and project management team to facilitate development, and
write technical specifications and other documentation for the best-in-class
site(s) you will create. Your ability to see the big picture and design and
implement cost-effective solutions will ensure your professional growth here.
You will position yourself for career advancement by integrating seamlessly
into our tight-knit team and taking the lead on development efforts. This is
your opportunity to join one of the top internet companies in the nation and
create best-in-class sites that will be viewed by millions of users.

Qualifications

\- 5+ years of applicable experience

\- Professional and possess excellent interpersonal and written communication
skills

\- Passionate about technology and have a strong desire to learn

\- Knowledge of HTML/CSS/JavaScript, and have hand-coded pages.

\- Knowledge of the latest front end packages / libraries used in the .Net
world (jQuery, MSAJAX, Teleric, etc.) and have recent experience with ASP.NET
MVC Framework.

\- Excellent skills in C# .net and good experience with coding complex
business logic with terabytes of data

\- Proficient with Microsoft T-SQL or other SQL language. Comfortable with
architecting and specifying database structures

\- Deep knowledge of object-oriented design and programming (OOP) techniques.

\- Desire to work with the best of the best web team, a variety of leading
brands, the latest technologies

\- Experience with Enterprise CMS Packages is a big plus

\- Experience developing enterprise class Web applications either as a
consultant or in house ® BS or MS in Computer Science or equivalent and
relevant work experience

Please have good examples of your previous work to show.

Submit resume/samples/questions to neils@endicia.com

------
wellingtonwu
Philadelphia, PA - Leadnomics, Philly's fastest growing company is hiring
Node.JS Developers! (Open to Relo)

To Apply: Follow this link
[http://www.leadnomics.com/about/#hiring](http://www.leadnomics.com/about/#hiring)
OR send your resume to wwu@leadnomics.com

Leadnomics is a fast-growing, innovative, online marketing company. We
generate customers (leads) for large companies including financial
institutions, online schools and insurance companies. We employ industry
standards for best-practices and deliver high volumes of quality leads at
competitive prices. Our team represents some of the leading minds in search,
email, social, development and more. We don’t punch a clock or work in suits
but each person knows their role and has the power to influence the direction
and success of our company everyday.

Leadnomics is one of the fastest growing start-ups in Philadelphia. We
launched in 2008 and have grown our revenue at over 500% per year. Our office
is conveniently located in the Cira Centre next to 30th Street Station. We are
a short walk from the heart of Center City and accessible by public
transportation.

Position Overview:

We are looking for a Sr. Software Engineer to take on a role on our core dev
team. Our team is comprised of talented engineers who are passionate about
designing, creating and delivering highly scalable solutions for our core,
lead management platform. Leadnomics is recognized as not only the 26th
fastest growing company in the country, but as an industry leader in the on-
line marketing, lead generation space. We cultivate and deliver real-time
leads through targeted ad campaigns via our publisher network to some of the
top companies in the Financial Services and Auto Insurance verticals. Our
platform currently handles hundreds of thousands transactions each day from
our partners all over the world.

Your job:

-Design and develop high-performance distributed services for our next-generation platform -Assist team in delivering solutions to fuel growth, scalability and sustainability of our platform. -Generalize and simplify technical solutions to solve multiple needs using the best-in-breed tools and technologies. -Consistently research, innovate and implement improvements to expand the capacity of the platform.

Your background:

-Experience designing, writing and deploying scalable software -Experience hand-coding server side Javascript -A track record of solving problems and getting things done -Strong proficiency with data structures and back-end systems -Experience dealing wtih scalability issues -Professional experience with low-level optimizing, tuning and debugging for performance -Top-notch expertise in at least one relevant technology -Highly productive developer in open source languages, with functional programming experience

Your toolbox:

Node.js AWS Heroku Javascript asynch I/O PHP Memcached Linux

Our Environment:

We're a small company with an awesome view of the Philadelphia skyline, a
fully stocked refrigerator and snack cabinet, catered lunch on Mondays, a
plethora of office toys, and (we’ve been told) the best office parties in
Philly!

Benefits include:

Highly competitive compensation Generous paid time off Premium medical and
dental insurance for employees 401(k) Catered Lunches Fully stocked kitchen w/
craft beers too! Friendly Fun, Diverse, Hard Working Environment

------
ajayrinse
San Francisco CA – Full Time – Technical Lead (VP of Engineering)

Rinse (www.rinsenow.com) is a consumer-service start-up that removes the
stress that comes with dry cleaning & laundry and gives you back control of
your busy life. We are creating a seamless customer experience through a
combination of technology, incredible customer service, and strong back-end
partnerships. Customers can schedule a pick-up on their mobile device; we then
pick-up, clean, and return their clothes at their convenience. We have
received a strong response to date and are growing the business (and team)
quickly to help more customers recapture some of their precious time!

We are looking for someone who is excited about joining a start-up early and
helping to build something special. We want someone who is excited to tackle
immense technical challenges with total freedom on how to execute. We want
someone who wants a seat at the table; who is interested in having his/her
voice heard in major strategic discussions and board meetings; and who wants
to contribute with way more than just beautifully written code. We want
someone who wants to drink from the fire hose, have an immediate and
substantial impact, and wants to work closely with a high-caliber team and
accomplished advisors. We are moving fast and we want someone who is ready to
run with us.

You… \- Are itching to join an amazing company on the ground floor and have a
major impact within the first couple months \- Crave freedom to operate and
decide how you want to build the core technology that supports the business \-
Are passionate about solving complex and dynamic challenges, and building
highly scalable systems \- Are capable of and excited to recruit a world-class
team of engineers to work with you \- Have experience developing, releasing,
and maintaining large-scale software applications \- Have a Bachelors or
Masters in Computer Science from a leading institution

We… \- Value respect, integrity, judgment, and positive energy over job-
related experience and technical chops \- Work hard because we love what we’re
doing, but also believe in balance \- Plan to invest heavily in technology to
streamline business operations, in addition to having a world-class consumer-
facing mobile application \- Are based in SF, which is where we have initially
launched…but our ambitions extend well beyond the Bay Area. \- Are moving
quickly, are well capitalized, and want someone who will come in and hit the
ground running \- Are led by two co-founders with substantial experience in
start-ups, dry cleaning, and consumer focused companies.

We are looking for someone who is strong technically but who can also be a
leader and culture carrier for Rinse. The right person will be granted a
substantial equity stake, cash compensation, and will have the chance to help
build an amazing company from the ground up. If you are interested, e-mail
your resume to Ajay Prakash at ajay@rinsenow.com to learn more.

------
bootstraponline
Boston, MA. Senior QA Engineer – Automation

This role participates in a new enterprise-wide software quality assurance
function that will drive SQA automation and promote the adoption and sharing
of best practices across multiple business units that are engaged in software
development.

Responsibilities

The successful candidate will work with business units to create automation
and promote the sharing and adoption of best practices. To accomplish this,
the Engineer will engage in a variety of functions:

\- Participate in tool selection and create an automated test framework.

\- Build automated (and some manual) tests for web and mobile solutions (iOS,
Android, Windows).

\- Develop and execute detailed test cases and automated test scripts.

\- Establish automated functional and regression testing procedures.

\- Create automated performance testing plans and test scenarios.

\- Assist in defining Quality Assurance policies and process improvements.

\- Train and mentor QA team members in automated testing and best practices.

Experience & Expertise

\- Minimum three years quality assurance experience with web and mobile
technologies / platforms.

\- Strong experience with automation tools, preferably Selenium WebDriver,
Ruby, Appium, Node.js, and other open-source tools. Focus on coding rather
than record/playback.

\- Knowledge of QA Procedures and Methodology, and Agile / SDLC.

\- Performance testing experience is strongly preferred.

\- Excellent analytical, organizational, and problem-solving skills.

\- Ability to set priorities and multi-task in a fast-paced environment.

\- Excellent written, verbal and interpersonal communication skills; and

\- Ability to successfully work independently and in a team environment, build
peer-to-peer relationships; typically work with several departments in the
organization.

Location: Boston, MA

About Aquent: For 20+ years Aquent has led the way in transforming how
companies find and utilize marketing and creative talent to execute their
brand strategies. Aquent’s pioneering approach to staffing and services has
helped thousands of companies -­-­ including two-­thirds of the Fortune 500
and 90 of the Fortune 100 -­-­ build their internal marketing and
communications capabilities. Today Aquent has 45 offices across the globe and
is headquartered in Boston, Mass.

How to apply

Email your resume to nkotsifas@aquent.com

[https://jobs.github.com/positions/c964f258-dff9-11e2-8f08-ba...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/c964f258-dff9-11e2-8f08-ba62b4931af3)

------
ParivedaFin
Pariveda Solutions - Application Developers (web/mobile, java, .net, c#,
sharepoint, BI, iOS, android) - full time/perm only - sorry no sponsorship
provided; Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, DC, Houston, Los Angeles, New York City,
San Francisco, Seattle

We’re looking for exceptionally smart software developers and consultants of
all levels. We write software on all scales working with small businesses to
fortune 500 companies focused on a variety of software projects. Pariveda
Solutions is an ESOP-based IT Consulting firm currently hiring for all our
offices in CA, GA, IL, NY, TX, VA and WA. Here’s what we DON’T do: • IT
related software job-placements • Augmented staff • Life-long specialist work
Here’s what we DO do: • Work directly with clients • Small team project
software that WE pitch to the clients • Constantly learn • Provide abstract
solutions to hard problems • Build in a variety of languages… o Java (you bet)
o C# (you better believe it) o C/C++ (sometimes, yeah!) o Web languages (of
course) • Perform all roles in software (we develop, we test, we pm, we
architect, we sell) • Engage in all steps of the SDLC • …and much more

Here’s some general information about us: Pariveda Solutions is an award
winning software development and management consulting firm. Our goal is to be
the #1 privately held IT consulting firm in the world and our future looks
bright. This is truly a great place to work – focused on career development
and filled with smart, passionate people who care about the work they do.

7 Reasons You Should Consider Pariveda Solutions • Full time, salaried
position with strong base compensation, and profit sharing • Award winning
company (Consulting Magazine’s “Small Jewels” list, Employer of Excellence,
Best Places to Work, INC 500/5000 Fastest Growing Company list) • Employee
ownership in company (privately held company with Employee Stock Ownership
Plan - at all levels) • Clear career path (project reviews, semi-annual
reviews for promotion) • Excellent benefits (company paid premiums for
healthcare/dental, medical concierge service, 2% 401K matching day one, paid
sabbatical for principals and above at 5 years of service) • Small teams
structure leads to accelerated skills growth • Continual internal knowledge
sharing and training

Interested? Email liz.dinzeo@parivedasolutions.com. Principals only, no
recruiters or third party inquiries please.

~~~
canadiancreed
Is there a reason that I'm missing as to why this one is voted down? It seems
(from what I can see at least) legitish.

~~~
hedonist
Looks like recruiter spam.

